# The Intelligent Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion III - Part 1



## Ms. Jove (Mar 30, 2012)

OK, this is the new thread, thankfully under 10000 posts, thus saving the forum from the imminent danger we were all in.

Intelligent Hip Hop Discussion: casque dr dre

Intelligent Hip Hop Discussion II: casque dr dre

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Ausorrin (Mar 30, 2012)

Kendrick lamar will debut new sing "The Recipe" on Monday


----------



## mali (Mar 30, 2012)

That still doesn't excuse the lack of the Kendrick and Cole collab release


----------



## Bleach (Mar 30, 2012)

When is that coming out anyway. I've been waiting forever


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2012)

III - Part 1?  Why do that?


----------



## mali (Mar 30, 2012)

@Bleach

Idk, it was meant to come out a while ago really


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2012)

So what happened?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 30, 2012)

Mider T said:


> III - Part 1?  Why do that?



I think there's something wrong with the forum's encryption..The same happened, automatically, with other threads in other sections..


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hp1QPTRs2U4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vasco (Mar 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwbHv0A3wPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I think there's something wrong with the forum's encryption..The same happened, automatically, with other threads in other sections..



That's not what I mean, I'm talking about III- Part 1 as opposed to IV


----------



## dmaster2 (Apr 1, 2012)

So, diggy dissed J. Cole......I'm guessing that diggy album ain't sell that well


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 1, 2012)

Not at all lol. He's trying to get buzz for the album most likely. But his shit was weak, like really weak lol.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 1, 2012)

Diggy destroyed Cole. It's not even debatable. 

YOU ARE BROKEBACK JAKE GYLLENHALL

YOU ARE SUCH A DWEEB 

Digger spitting fire


----------



## mali (Apr 1, 2012)

Deweze, what did momma tell you about piffin that ganja


----------



## mali (Apr 1, 2012)

Also, BITCH YOU WASNT WITH ME FLAMIN BIONESS!


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Space Jam (Apr 1, 2012)

anybody ever heard 93 'til infinity? the souls of mischief album. I`ve always known about it before, but never heard it till now. Its a classic


----------



## Gain (Apr 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]_RyRFu7Umvk[/YOUTUBE]

Beautiful


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 1, 2012)

i cant wait till he finally drops off the face of the earth.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 1, 2012)

Lil B the musical genius


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## mali (Apr 2, 2012)

What the fuck am I hearing :


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, is Lil B singing?

I'd pay to hear him sing on a whole album lol


----------



## mali (Apr 2, 2012)

Smh mike, you have become........one of.."Them"


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 2, 2012)

You mean "Based"


----------



## Gain (Apr 2, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Wait, is Lil B singing?
> 
> I'd pay to hear him sing on a whole album lol



That time probably isn't too far off after hearing the utter weirdness that was his latest mixtape 

Funny how he goes from this

[YOUTUBE]5fR2OgGbKds[/YOUTUBE]

displaying this 

[YOUTUBE]XF9pSIxmE-g[/YOUTUBE]

but instead sticks to 

[YOUTUBE]sanff0OLsIM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]4zN6mEQ8m9A[/YOUTUBE]

Along with other stunts like releasing a 676 track mixtape, labeling his album I'm Gay, being punched in the face by a gay rapper, tweeting the most ridiculous things, making over 100 myspaces, etc. this guy's just too interesting to not like.


----------



## Chocochip (Apr 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd2-BryIwFo[/YOUTUBE]

How could you hate this guy?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 2, 2012)

> I blame Drake





PoinT_BlanK said:


> "I blame drake" that's a instant classic..and I'll make it recurrent.


----------



## mali (Apr 2, 2012)

I blame Drake for Cubeys ban.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Chocochip (Apr 2, 2012)

Kendrick might become the best to ever do it.
Behind lil b
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nODdCFHNXg4&feature=related&fb_source=message[/YOUTUBE]

That beat....


----------



## Ausorrin (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn, audio has already been replaced.

Buy the shit on iTunes


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 2, 2012)

tss i gotta get into kendrick, most of the shit he says goes over my head. He's just weird to me for now. we'll see tho in due time.


----------



## mali (Apr 2, 2012)

Can't believe I considered myself a die hard Kendrick fan even though I was sleepin on Overly Dedicated.


Thank you basedmike


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 2, 2012)

social site

Should stay there seeing as it's from Kendrick himself. Fuck youtube


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 2, 2012)

Man, that Jay Elect Act II won't ever drop.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## mali (Apr 2, 2012)

Wtf deweze 

Why can't rep you


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 2, 2012)

Saw that on rap genius. People were saying Diggy actually went in lol.

He called J.Cole a "dweeb". A dweeb bruh.


----------



## mali (Apr 2, 2012)

I told you, the guy is a 13 year old on acid.

Also how the fuck does lil b get love, but not the turqoise jeep


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 2, 2012)

The fuck is a turqoise jeep? Does not sound based.


----------



## mali (Apr 2, 2012)

.......:shock !!!


----------



## mali (Apr 2, 2012)

Search Turqoise Jeep on youtube Mike.

Then, let the seed of smang sow inside inside you :gloss


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh you're talking about the smang it guy. lol. That shit isn't real rap lol.


----------



## mali (Apr 3, 2012)

Back the fuck up mike 

I don't really care about the rapping but TJ is entertainment at its pinnacle 

And this is rich coming from a guy who listens to baseddog


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 3, 2012)

Most definitely, me and my boy quote that song all of the time lol.

I don't seriously listen to the BasedGod


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 3, 2012)

If you hate on lil b you don't have a heart...nor soul..

I blame you know who.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Apr 3, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Man, that Jay Elect Act II won't ever drop.



Is Act II the album? Because apparently his Roc Nation is album is pretty much done. Jay-Z just won't release it until he gets a single. It's a stupid idea, he knew when he signed Jay Elec that he wasn't the type of artist to make hit singles.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2012)

Because he wasn't with Roc Nation.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, I think Jay Electronica is with Bad Boy, right?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2012)

He's with Roc Nation as far as I know.  What I'm saying is that he wasn't dropping hit singles before because he wasn't with Roc Nation.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 3, 2012)

Who am I thinking of that signed to Bad Boy?

Jay Elec probably wont ever have a huge radio single. I don't see it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 3, 2012)

Getting by on some TK atm.

[YOUTUBE]4WEqr1zDq5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 4, 2012)

^Fuck, I'm at work..can't watch it..

Totally forgot about Elec.

He's been under the radar for a minute.


----------



## mali (Apr 4, 2012)

I aint gotta rhyme
All the fuckin time

Basedog.jpg


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9qF_uSINts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## mali (Apr 4, 2012)

I envy the people that went to the SXSW concert


----------



## Deweze (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 4, 2012)

Game feat Lupe..that's a collab I didn't expect to hear..


----------



## Egotism (Apr 4, 2012)

Friday at midnight.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 4, 2012)

Can't wait.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Egotism (Apr 4, 2012)

Ye is at his hardest when he is ignorant. Fuck I love ego Ye


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 5, 2012)

I got that yeezy


----------



## mali (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeezy, jeezy, breezy, weezy


Fukcing hell.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 5, 2012)

krizzle                .


----------



## Deweze (Apr 5, 2012)

Egotism said:


> Friday at midnight.



Wheres all the naked bitches and weird shit like the old single artwork. haha


----------



## mali (Apr 5, 2012)

Jay Park - Level 1000 (Feat Dok2)

its like piccaso up in this bitch
femal pac up in this bitch
ill apocalypse your shit



i honestly tons of potential in Lola, i honestly hope she doesnt end up being another minaj.

also, first femal taylor gang member all up in this shit :swag


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 5, 2012)

She was spitting some hot shit, bro.

If she becomes another Nicki I'll just blame Drake


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Egotism (Apr 5, 2012)

Mercy link


----------



## Deweze (Apr 5, 2012)

2chainz verse >>>>>>


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks like they've found one of Dr. Dre's sons dead.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2012)

Do we have anyone in this thread that chops and screws music?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 6, 2012)

If you want mein square 

But of course


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2012)

You have some stuff?

I need to get some kind of program. I'd do that shit so quick.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 6, 2012)

For chopping and screwing, just use Virtual DJ Pro

Currently using Virtual DJ Pro 7 (otpwithchips.gif)


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2012)

First I must locate and allocate some funds haha.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2012)

Or you can locate and download a crack version



tomnjerrywithcheese.gif


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 6, 2012)

Or just request it in the OTP


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm such a bitch when it comes to getting free shit lol.

Where in the OTP would be appropriate?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2012)

Mike being a bitch.

I blame it on you know who

tunechiwithdoublecups.gif


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 6, 2012)

And don't forget the ziplock

Because big bank take little bank


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2012)

I knew I shouldn't have listened to Take Care so many times


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2012)

He be stank legging to a Trina song in front of the mirror with boy shorts on


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 6, 2012)

COUNTIN FACES BURNIN DOPE 

COUNTIN FACES BURNIN DOPE

CALCULATOR AND A LIGHTER 

CALCULATOR AND A LIGHTER


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2012)

Get familiar with the order


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]XQ944-yYcus[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2012)

OTP is like my least frequented section I think.

What You Need always puts me on an Aaliyah tangent.

Edit: You say no to drugs, Juicy J Can't!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2012)

What you need 

Easily one of my faves.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2012)

Ask nihilus..

I'm really just out here thuggin


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 6, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Ask nihilus


----------



## mali (Apr 6, 2012)

Man, drake is one ugly ass mothafucka


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 6, 2012)

And on another note

This Curren$y mixtape is fucking amazing


----------



## mali (Apr 6, 2012)

EPIC YURI

Preach.


----------



## mali (Apr 6, 2012)

Lol              .


----------



## Deweze (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## narutorulez (Apr 6, 2012)

Anybody know where I can download the new G.O.O.D Music single Mercy?


----------



## Deweze (Apr 6, 2012)

Tales Of Xillia Trademark Filed In The U.S. Too


----------



## mali (Apr 6, 2012)

I want to piledrive V-nasty down a mountain edge.


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 6, 2012)

i just heard that mercy song. Whats so nice about it? and pusha T was disappointing


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2012)

Guess you don't know about the campaign


----------



## mali (Apr 6, 2012)

Lol, nice set mike


----------



## narutorulez (Apr 6, 2012)

.ProFound. said:


> i just heard that mercy song. Whats so nice about it? and pusha T was disappointing




thought it was pretty good, especially if you compare it to most crap that gets released nowadays like nicki minajs pop album(ugh...) everybody on this track had some sick lines!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 6, 2012)

Btw

[/URL]


----------



## Deweze (Apr 6, 2012)

FRENCH MONTANA is bringing back _the remix_? I went back a decade listening to this


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2012)

Holy shit, this song is in my head all of the time


----------



## mali (Apr 7, 2012)

EPIC YURI

Nipsey is my nugga, for real. 

This track gets me so godamn chill, I finna piff that ganja everytime I hear this 7 days a week mayn.

Anyone still sleepin on nipsey hussle can go eat a dick


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 7, 2012)

Theraflu is shit

And Mercy is medicore 

Yeezy need to step his game up again. And so does GOOD music 


At least The Recipe was awesome. Kendrick killed it


----------



## Gain (Apr 7, 2012)

Mali said:


> Man, drake is one ugly ass mothafucka


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 7, 2012)

The internet


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2012)

A lot of people complain about the state hip-hop is currently in. "It's too materialistic, their songs aren't 'bout shit but dancing and getting bitches" etc. Do you guys agree? Do you care? Is it really all that different than hip-hop in the 80s-early 90s?

Also Weeknd sample


----------



## mali (Apr 8, 2012)

Personally, that shit annoys me. I don't want to wast a couple minutes of my life listening to some guy talking about how much money that *he* gets, how many bitchs *he* fucks and how good *his* life is.

Unless there good enough in terms of rapping to make me overlook the shitty subject matter, like rosay.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]IHGDP0Gvs3Q[/YOUTUBE]

Yep


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 8, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> A lot of people complain about the state hip-hop is currently in. "It's too materialistic, their songs aren't 'bout shit but dancing and getting bitches" etc. Do you guys agree? Do you care? Is it really all that different than hip-hop in the 80s-early 90s?




I think its cuz the materialistic shit is all we get in the mainstream nowadays, as opposed to the nineties where it was mostly gangasta, mafiaso and some social awareness. basicaly the nineties mainstream rap had a better variety of subject matter as opposed to the bullshit we getting at the moment.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Apr 8, 2012)

lol, Drake with whiskers.


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 8, 2012)

only thing i really mess with right now is albums for 93'-96' or 8. I think maybe that was the best time for hiphop.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 8, 2012)

^that's the wrong attitude, nostalgia is coll but it can also be a bitch and prevent you from enjoying cool shit like K. Lamar or KRIT


----------



## Deweze (Apr 8, 2012)

*If you're saying rap is dead in 2012, then you're a fucking retard*


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 8, 2012)

i didn't say either of those things. Its just my taste at the moment... and who the fuck are u callin retarded? u serious?. Thanks for postin all the vids though. Some of them i haven't heard.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 8, 2012)

I fuck with that shabbazz palace. Stumbled upon a review on them, downloaded a few tracks and its niiiice!

Word at Mider, shame that dude got banned he was my favorite poster in this thread 

The fuck happened with Dead precedence? And Masa?..even AP vanished..


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 8, 2012)

Yo kid if you reading this..come back fan..thread needs them Gucci mane drops to balance shit out


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]SrHKlZhQZus[/YOUTUBE]
he's the bouldercrest professor, u should sign up next semester


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2012)

This has absolutely nothing to do with anything, but damn, Keke Palmer is gorgeous. I'm in love.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 8, 2012)

Sanaa Lathan > Everyone else 

It's canon son

Except dat Nia Long


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2012)

I prefer women my own age.

Prefer is just a word though


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 8, 2012)

And age ain't nothing but a number mein square


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2012)

Nothin' but a.....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 8, 2012)

Classic throwback is classic


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2012)

I do what I know how to do


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Deweze (Apr 9, 2012)

What does khaled do

Like no joke


----------



## Deweze (Apr 9, 2012)

no fat joe verse on the track god please


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]IhHebLvUO7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 9, 2012)

I haven't had enough


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Y2fotEGQmIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 9, 2012)

3 mins left on download.......


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2012)

NICKI MINAJ WHO


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 9, 2012)

The midget with the stuffed booty? #iblamedrake


----------



## Deweze (Apr 9, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]IhHebLvUO7o[/YOUTUBE]



*#WHATTHEGAMESBEENMISSING*


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 9, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> #iblamedrake


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 9, 2012)

That Guyana bitch fine as fuck.

She does something to my hormones.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2012)

Eyes so hypnotic you'd think you were in a trance


----------



## Vault (Apr 9, 2012)

What a hot bitch.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rzUlfReBPQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 9, 2012)

Her shit rides too.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2012)

I like her eyes


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]89XdjqcARZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 9, 2012)

Guyana and K'La have cemented places in my rotation 

One of the comments: She's Beautiful As Fuck Yo


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvU6f-IN7eA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't believe it took me this long to listen to Undun. Holy shit that was amazing.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 10, 2012)

So whats the best shit of 2012 so far? any good Albums or mixtapes that you can recommend.


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2012)

4eva N a Day


----------



## Parallax (Apr 10, 2012)

The only one that I've listened to so far/and liked has been Big K.R.I.T.'s 4evanaday


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2012)

Taylor Allderdice is some smooth shit. Not lyrical, but damn it rides.

Didn't Curren$y release something lately? The Odd Future Tape Vol. 2 is good too. Heard Macadelic was decent. Game just released a mixtape too I think, but I haven't heard it yet.

Apparently this Casey Veggies tape is hot, I need to check that out.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 10, 2012)

###KING REMEMBERED IN TIME###

*NEW*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwG8EvADlq8[/youtube]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwux1A5hBdQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]

New visual.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Didn't Curren$y release something lately?



Return to The Winner's Circle

[YOUTUBE]thpjd0bcuss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow, I'm actually excited for a Nas album?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 12, 2012)

^ What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## αce (Apr 12, 2012)

It means Nas isn't that exciting anymore.


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2012)

Which is actually true.


----------



## Ausorrin (Apr 12, 2012)

New Ab-soul

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eErPOajncVw[/YOUTUBE]

Black Hippy slowly taking over


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 13, 2012)

Got bored. New shit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BRxQGH1nLwo[/YOUTUBE]

So far this album is fucking awesome

allmychips.gif


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2012)

50 kind of scared me lol. Hodgy sounded demonic as fuck.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Chocochip (Apr 14, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> New Ab-soul
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eErPOajncVw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Black Hippy slowly taking over



This production...too godly.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 14, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvU6f-IN7eA[/YOUTUBE]



At the end of the day, whether Drake et al. make "real hip-hop" or not, they make absolutely shit music. I'm fairly sure that's why people say they make hip-pop, or R&B etc. to remove their association with hip-hop. But to be fair not everyone does, it's quite a widely held view that hip-hop's golden age has passed, or at least that it's not been up to much recently.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 14, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Got bored. New shit.



niiiiice flow on this one man, you mind if I get an acapella of you lol?

Nice hook also, did you write it also? Only complaint is the mixing quality is a little low imo


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 14, 2012)

Deweze said:


> niiiiice flow on this one man, you mind if I get an acapella of you lol?



I don't mind.....I guess. I don't like the sound of my own voice much so as long as I don't hear it.

And thanks. 



> Nice hook also, did you write it also?



Nah. It is the same guy who did a couple of the other ones I have posted. My Job and Give Me Light are 2 examples. The guy singing is the same one who produces the beats I think. 



> Only complaint is the mixing quality is a little low imo



I thought it might be a little as well after going back and hearing it


----------



## CM PunK (Apr 15, 2012)

Deltron Event II to be released late July.

all of my jizz.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 15, 2012)

2nd song in about 3 days.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6bNAIbAav9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ccjqAx8HNEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qStXo7yZTYs[/YOUTUBE]
cant fuck with it


----------



## Darmody (Apr 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8L73tGfOam4[/YOUTUBE]

So jelly of those that were there. Fuck.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah, now THAT shit was cray.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm seeing that next weekend

it's gonna be dope


----------



## Darmody (Apr 16, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I'm seeing that next weekend
> 
> it's gonna be dope



FFFFUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Deweze (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Deweze (Apr 16, 2012)

It's official.


LOOOOL


----------



## Deweze (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Darmody (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow. Hologram Tupac. Account made today, 41 tweets, 11.3K followers.

Impressive numbers.


----------



## Darmody (Apr 16, 2012)

Man Coachella promoters and organizers, Dr. Dre, Snoop and the company responsible for that hologram and performance struck gold.

That shit is the talk of the internet. And I'm sure it will be remembered for years.


----------



## Kittan (Apr 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZkAeootuf4w[/YOUTUBE] 
YES


----------



## Darmody (Apr 16, 2012)

NO

Asap Rocky is so overrated.


----------



## Kittan (Apr 16, 2012)

Darmody said:


> NO
> 
> Asap Rocky is so overrated.



The dude may not be the best lyricist, but hey, I think his shit bumps and never get tired of it.


----------



## Gain (Apr 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Uc_TMSER4Z8[/YOUTUBE]

new Nas

it's.........ugghhhh


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 17, 2012)

Darmody said:


> Asap Rocky



[YOUTUBE]r6I2Ek_j_Xc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 17, 2012)

Kate Nash said:


> [YOUTUBE]Uc_TMSER4Z8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> new Nas
> 
> it's.........ugghhhh



shit weak, no point in trying to sugar coat it.

Beat is lame, bubblegumlicious.
Hook is corny.
He always has lyrics. 

Track is:

LLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMEEEEEE!


----------



## Darmody (Apr 17, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]r6I2Ek_j_Xc[/YOUTUBE]





Also, that new nas track sucks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]PaZ-k5d3oZ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gain (Apr 17, 2012)

Speaking of A$AP

New Single is SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK


[YOUTUBE]MWgJQb_EtzU[/YOUTUBE]



and I guess everyone already knows about this but might as well post

[YOUTUBE]ajVGIRsKXdo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Apr 17, 2012)

Am I the only one who found that disrespectful?


----------



## Darmody (Apr 17, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Am I the only one who found that disrespectful?



As long as his family sees some of that Coachella cheque. It's all good.

Granted he wasn't on the best of terms with snoop or dre prior to dying but I think they had good intentions with that hologram performance and from I've seen on tumblr, that shit brought a lot people back to his music, 90's hip hop. My dashboard is flooding with tupac pics and songs.


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 17, 2012)

Kate Nash said:


> and I guess everyone already knows about this but might as well post





You coulda looked back one page.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 17, 2012)

New Nas track is mediocre

B.o.B new leaked tracks from album are also so-so. Have to lower my expectations for that album


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 17, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I can't believe it took me this long to listen to Undun. Holy shit that was amazing.



Yeah man, I've been sleeping on hip hop lately and when I heard all the hype around this album, I just had to make time to listen to it.  IMO, their best album and one of the best and most mature and intelligent album that have emerged in hip hop.


On another note, just listened to Childish Gambino's camp.  Not a perfect album, but the album really spoke to me.  It captured what it was like being a minority growing up in a eurocentric culture, nothing out there like it.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## InFam0us (Apr 17, 2012)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> On another note, just listened to Childish Gambino's camp.  Not a perfect album, but the album really spoke to me.  It captured what it was like being a minority growing up in a eurocentric culture, nothing out there like it.



O'rly?

What's that like?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2012)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Yeah man, I've been sleeping on hip hop lately and when I heard all the hype around this album, I just had to make time to listen to it.  IMO, their best album and one of the best and most mature and intelligent album that have emerged in hip hop.
> 
> 
> On another note, just listened to Childish Gambino's camp.  Not a perfect album, but the album really spoke to me.  It captured what it was like being a minority growing up in a eurocentric culture, nothing out there like it.


----------



## Ausorrin (Apr 18, 2012)

New Ab Soul  "Pineal Gland"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiMt_5DRpeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 18, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> O'rly?
> 
> What's that like?



Parents were the same way, moved away from the city to the suburbs because they didn't want me getting into trouble.  Getting told I act white by Asians and feeling like your the token asian kid with white people.  White people wanting to touch your hair.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 18, 2012)

Undun stays in my rotation as well.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 19, 2012)

Finally got around to listening to Luck One's mixtape Beautiful Music 2. Lovin it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GP7UrtLTxHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Apr 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHUmbm21SH0[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qGigIMM1VwUBE][/YOUTUBE]

Haven't posted in a minute on here I've never seen Havana Ginger in a way like this before it makes her incredibly more bad ass in clothing.


----------



## Kameil (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah she's a porn star I swear she makes the most appearance in music videos out of all of them.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 19, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]AkYxrQui4uo[/YOUTUBE]



i dont like 50. -_-

too hardcore for me. hate moshpits, u get the picture.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Apr 19, 2012)

*Brah WOLF GANG taking over. They got the white boy love there shit and they got the non hood blacks lover there shit.......................

Also J Cole a punk he has no soul he sound the same to be i don't understand why everyone loves him......................*


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh word? I feel kinda bad now...

Hope he pulls through..but he didn't have to duck the thread..he could've told us his shit's on the backburner..

Anyways, G'luck KN.


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2012)

Hold tight KN.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 19, 2012)

>J. Cole

Hell, I thought his freshman album was shit till I actually gave a listen to it

But I still like his mixtapes better 

[YOUTUBE]9Pt0RHz_tno[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 19, 2012)

>Killa Cam

Cam'ron?


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## raizen28 (Apr 19, 2012)

Pony's mini[YOUTUBE]NpQIscIFJGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2012)

Am i offending y'all? With my spending yo? 
Im sorrrrry, Yellow Ferrarrri, thats the lemon law.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 19, 2012)

Dipset were the movement a few years back.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 19, 2012)

^This nicca posting throwbacks older than parallax, erictheking, lay-z and nihilus put together. Smh. Dead wrong.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlUKnJcu5_o[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_mpHwdkvPk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I13XdoJqqHw[/YOUTUBE]

"That's why I travel with a semi, like Eddie in "Coming to America". 

Fuck off.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aP54m11RWM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 19, 2012)

Did someone say throwbacks mein square


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Apr 19, 2012)

*O yeah some new old school.*


----------



## Kameil (Apr 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar-sduhNbi4&feature=g-logo&context=G29e3c37FOAAAAAAAOAA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf3-hbb0SjY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-d2YjMWnvfc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6tMjNJOJwE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Apr 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpA8qvLWF1Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itachi0982 (Apr 21, 2012)

O shit throwback time!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQcSoE1bt_A[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7OdZ7vsTak[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co3qMdkucM0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 21, 2012)

*best hat of all-time*

[YOUTUBE]qqWn8kFQi1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Apr 22, 2012)

^Dat beat>>>>


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 23, 2012)

deaded


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 23, 2012)

> dressed like a female villain from a Hong Kong action movie



I'm done..I'm just done..


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm actually liking the new Nas song, something different to what Nas usually puts out which is good, he needs to change this up whilst still keeping it Nas.


----------



## Vault (Apr 23, 2012)

> We already kno how this muthafucka went into Kanye's garbage can n scraped together a meal n thought he came up on some gourmet shit namsayin



Damn


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 24, 2012)

Big Ghost got that ether, shit that'll make your soul burn slow..


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 25, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *Brah WOLF GANG taking over. They got the white boy love there shit and they got the non hood blacks lover there shit.......................
> 
> Also J Cole a punk he has no soul he sound the same to be i don't understand why everyone loves him......................*



yea J. Cole fallin' off, not as hard as Big SEan did , but we'll see how his next project goes.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 25, 2012)

2 Chainz has been trending on Twitter for almost 24 hours man lol


----------



## Ausorrin (Apr 25, 2012)

New Ab-Soul ft. Schoolboy Q- SOPA

One of his best songs

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNpcN_iQszk[/YOUTUBE]

"Oh you the kid, I'm Joseph Kony
Chip off the block, it's puffy socks in my Saucony"


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 26, 2012)

Top 5 Diss tracks of all time. Go.


----------



## Augors (Apr 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ePQKD9iBfU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCVT7tqO-YA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvRc7pwnt0U[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGXG5LS9X2I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coxBmU9-Eoc[/YOUTUBE]<====


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]29FCacsSLkw[/YOUTUBE]

Best battle on the fucking card


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 26, 2012)

Btw, this is the video that prompted my question. I watch a lot of their stuff.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2012)

Hit em up, ether, nail in the coffin, takeover. Can't think of a fifth.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 27, 2012)

*Apollo Brown & O.C. - Trophies*



I don't usually listen to new stuff from golden era emcees, but O.C.'s still sharper than most everyone out there full stop. Which isn't much of a surprise seeing as you don't really get more talented than him. Good stuff from Apollo as well, as expected if you've heard his stuff before.

Taster:


----------



## Augors (Apr 27, 2012)

Apollo Brown & O.C.? What?! I loved Apollo Brown's Clouds, I need to cop this shit.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 27, 2012)

Apollo using that fade technique ;]


----------



## Deweze (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Darmody (Apr 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq7Zt_mtAMM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 27, 2012)

wow ^

that #rihanna.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 27, 2012)

Augors said:


> Apollo Brown & O.C.? What?! I loved Apollo Brown's Clouds, I need to cop this shit.



*The Left - Gas Mask* : get it if you haven't got it.


----------



## Vault (Apr 28, 2012)

Treat it like Rihanna  She call me Chris Brown because i put it down.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 28, 2012)

That Rihanna track made me 

Took me back to when rappers used to get at "pop culture" instead of trying to be part of it. Lol at using her pic as artwork.

Vault your Sig cracks me up every time.  @Douche and Fran. Torres is such a G.


----------



## Vault (Apr 28, 2012)

Fran hasn't shown up since  The Barca fans are so jelly man, they still think a great injustice happened to them


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 29, 2012)

Found this just Youtubing a while ago, the big names in hip-hop coming together for Arsenio Hall's last show (1994). That Nautilus beat ... 

[YOUTUBE]-YU9sefKFrw[/YOUTUBE]

ODB at the end ffs


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 29, 2012)

B.o.B Strange Clouds is out. 

It kinda sucks balls. Only notable tracks are Bombs Away (feat Morgan Freeman), Arena (feat T.I & Chris Brown) , Where are you & So hard to breathe

The other 12 tracks are poprap at its finest


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auUnjwbK0ZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darmody (Apr 29, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auUnjwbK0ZQ[/YOUTUBE]



This is fyiiiaaaa


----------



## Styles (Apr 29, 2012)

erictheking said:


> *Apollo Brown & O.C. - Trophies*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bleach (May 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7YNh2gQdB8[/YOUTUBE]




hitokugutsu said:


> B.o.B Strange Clouds is out.
> 
> It kinda sucks balls. Only notable tracks are Bombs Away (feat Morgan Freeman), Arena (feat T.I & Chris Brown) , Where are you & So hard to breathe
> 
> The other 12 tracks are poprap at its finest




Well he's pretty much a pop-rap artist now anyway. Though his mixtapes are still great. Gonna give Strange Clouds a listen


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2012)

Strange Cloud is amazing if you don't take it as a rap album, which I don't. It's musically great and fun, lyrical good, and just a pleasure to listen to.


----------



## Bleach (May 1, 2012)

Just listened to Strange Clouds and I agree with crazymtf.

It's not a rap album and definitely more pop-rap than anything else. It's still good to listen to but I'm sure it's one of those albums where after a while it just becomes old and I'll delete it when it does.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 1, 2012)

His last album was poppy too.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2012)

Yep. And yet even has pop-rap it's better then 80% of "Rap" releases now days.


----------



## raizen28 (May 1, 2012)

Davis[YOUTUBE]1T1qy0Rn1Q0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv2fKbF18jU[/YOUTUBE]

I'm whoring the shit out of this track..


----------



## InFam0us (May 2, 2012)

That's the only track I've been playing since yesterday night.

Too hard.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 2, 2012)

That shit gets me so hype. And it's ignorant as fuck. Me and my boy were talking about dropping out, making ignorant ass tracks and getting a major record signing lol.


----------



## Bleach (May 2, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> That shit gets me so hype. And it's ignorant as fuck. Me and my boy were talking about dropping out, making ignorant ass tracks and getting a major record signing lol.



And that's how its done 

Fucking Kanye man. Always gets to me


----------



## Sloan (May 2, 2012)

So what new up and coming artists are yall interested in?  I'm digging Hopsin, ASAP and Kendrick so far.

Lol that track goes in, gonna be bumping that hard.  Who's Chief Keef?


----------



## Ausorrin (May 2, 2012)

I think I like the original better 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WcRXJ4piHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 2, 2012)

Up and coming, Fashawn, Kendrick, Big KRIT, Chuuwee .. at least these are artists whose new stuff I don't need convincing to hear.

Let's hear your ignorant rap classics, NF...

Break out the mask and the glock..

[YOUTUBE]dLuTFMV2iZo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]vvLEuUaMCiw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (May 2, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv2fKbF18jU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm whoring the shit out of this track..


HOLY SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP


----------



## Honzou (May 2, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv2fKbF18jU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm whoring the shit out of this track..



too fucking hard.


----------



## Space Jam (May 2, 2012)

Free c-murder yall ....


----------



## Bleach (May 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbOobZyFJgw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gain (May 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bSHpxA2grUQ[/YOUTUBE]

oh lil b


----------



## shyakugaun (May 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYRdhRxEijA&feature=g-user-u[/YOUTUBE]

Uhoh 50 coming back


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 4, 2012)

Beastie boy's MCA(Adam Yauch) died yo..not gonna front and act like I was a fan, in fact, I know little about their music aside from the singles..but still..

RIP


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcmUAG210oM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 4, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Beastie boy's MCA(Adam Yauch) died yo..not gonna front and act like I was a fan, in fact, I know little about their music aside from the singles..but still..
> 
> RIP



Really sad. Been listening to Beatie Boys since I was a litte kid. Hip hop just doesn't get much better than Licensed to Ill, Paul's Boutique and Ill Communication.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 4, 2012)

Haven't listened to those shits but I reserve the right to disagree.

A fat "objection" to that.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 4, 2012)

Had to make this - 

RIP Adam Yauch


----------



## God (May 5, 2012)

Deffo wasn't a fan of their music, but still rip MCA


----------



## Deweze (May 5, 2012)




----------



## God (May 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtVf9tCcn7s[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bCH6fm4U0U[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHrWphSqrvc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rzl8V0veOzw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbIfpUywREE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRwEz9uYt1Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wrry-yecD9E[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AjZKYIefes[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 6, 2012)

Welcome home cubez


----------



## little nin (May 6, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Had to make this -
> 
> RIP Adam Yauch



Listening now, thank you


----------



## Bleach (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Vault (May 6, 2012)

The Great Debater is slept on  Skyzoo is awesome man.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r71-Dwhhvds[/YOUTUBE]

This is for you


----------



## God (May 6, 2012)

His shit is seriously complex on times. I still only have a vague idea what he was getting at on "Get Him To The Greek."


----------



## Ausorrin (May 6, 2012)

I've been bumping this lately

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GylCd_Zbfmo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2012)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmjXM1lz6tY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eFEwhqwIe8[/YOUTUBE]

Fuck with tha last meal son


----------



## beads (May 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]YndFXaSzc80[/YOUTUBE]

Any Julius Myth love in here?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 7, 2012)

beads said:


> [YOUTUBE]YndFXaSzc80[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Any Julius Myth love in here?



Never heard him before, nice one.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 7, 2012)

Anyone listen to B.o.B.s new album? I like it aside from the nicki minaj song thrown in


----------



## God Movement (May 7, 2012)

Thoughts on Dreamchasers 2?


----------



## Dead Precedence (May 7, 2012)

Life and Times and the Below the Heavens are good, did you listen to No York?

Btw anyone listen to the Death Grips album and if so thoughts?

[YOUTUBE]SW9H1b7zXUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2012)

DP!!! Where've you been?


----------



## Dead Precedence (May 7, 2012)

I'll be honest I forgot about this place for a little bit and posted in other forums but yeah, I'm back (for now lol). Anyways Mider I think you actually might like Death Grips the album, lot's of my friends are holding it up to be the madvillainy this generation. The rapping is meh, but the beats are pretty good.


----------



## Bleach (May 7, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> Anyone listen to B.o.B.s new album? I like it aside from the nicki minaj song thrown in



I was about half and half. Some songs were good and will last a while but others were meh and don't deserve to be in my music library lol.

Bombs Away (fucking Morgan Freeman come on), Both Of Us (for a bit), So Hard To Breath, Castle Walls, and the last song I forgot the name of were decent.

Others didn't appeal


----------



## Slug (May 7, 2012)

*Learn some history*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybufC_3KJwk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Cant help but watch a whole video once you see it has krs one.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 7, 2012)

Bleach said:


> I was about half and half. Some songs were good and will last a while but others were meh and don't deserve to be in my music library lol.
> 
> Bombs Away (fucking Morgan Freeman come on), Both Of Us (for a bit), So Hard To Breath, Castle Walls, and the last song I forgot the name of were decent.
> 
> Others didn't appeal



Bombs Away having Morgan Freeman made me laugh ha

and yeah i agree. I like Chandelier, but B.o.B. doesnt really do much in that one. a couple others like Arena(the one with chris brown and T.I.) are more guilty pleasures, Never Let You Go I also like. The only one I just dont like is Out of My Mind, but thats probably because I hate Minaj

Ive always liked B.o.B. though so im slightly biased though


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (May 7, 2012)

I think people hate on commercial rappers too much.


----------



## Deweze (May 7, 2012)

Just blaaaaaa>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 7, 2012)

If KRS-One ain't rhyming I ain't listening. Great emcee but he doesn't half talk bollox.

... and people don't hate commercial rappers enough to be fair. It's genuinely some of the worst music ever made. 

Listened to this earlier today.. very under-appreciated album. One of my favourites - and what a run this man had back then. 

[YOUTUBE]oHcHUeuV5to[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]17BlhQRyNyI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (May 8, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> Ive always liked B.o.B. though so im slightly biased though



I'll admit I started liking him after he became popular. I didn't think too much of him but then I heard No Genre and he turned out to be pretty damn good. 

I don't really see anything wrong with an artist making commercial music as long as he puts some good stuff in his albums and keeps releasing mixtapes

Speaking of B.oB....


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 9, 2012)

my latest, let me know what u think.

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP2K5CPZ-dA&feature=channel&list=UL[/Youtube]


----------



## Mikaveli (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KfKNR8gvFuI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 11, 2012)

Nice posts.


----------



## God (May 11, 2012)

Ap's Honkey Kong drop last year was nuts. Yall need to peep.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecOKP4_lFsg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wizdRJHN8jY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iUV_jTeGmg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (May 11, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2012)

El-P's "Cancer for Cure" album is pretty damn good.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Oxzdtfm-CP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ausorrin (May 12, 2012)

Black Lip Bastard ( Black Hippy Remix)- Ab-soul, Kendrick Lamar, Schoolboy Q, Jay Rock

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtjFuCyHrJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (May 13, 2012)

Bleach said:


> Bombs Away (fucking Morgan Freeman come on), Both Of Us (for a bit), So Hard To Breath, Castle Walls, and the last song I forgot the name of were decent.



Just listenin to it now. My list seems pretty close to yours. I don't like the Both Of Us hook all that much but BOB really did his thing on it. So Hard To Breathe is a keeper. Bombs Away is probably my favorite track.

I am with LG on Outta My Fuckin Mind or whatever it is called. I turned it off before it even got to Minaj so I can't even imagine how terrible it was overall. Also with him on Arena. I am diggin that track although the hooks isn't that great. 

Not really feeling Castles though. The name of the last song is Where Are You and that one is another good one.

The last one I might keep is Strange Clouds for when I am in the mood for that time of song.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 13, 2012)

_*YO THE REST OF THIS PAGE IS ONLY DIPSET ONLY TRACKS.................*_


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2012)

Wait AP did Honkey Kong?  That King Crimson sampling is ill as fuck

It's so good that I don't even notice/care about the rapping

whoops just noticed it's not NF's AP.  The track is good though


----------



## God (May 13, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Wait AP did Honkey Kong?  That King Crimson sampling is ill as fuck
> 
> It's so good that I don't even notice/care about the rapping
> 
> whoops just noticed it's not NF's AP.  The track is good though



yeah it was Apathy from AOTP
the album is heavy though, definitely check it out


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 13, 2012)

*WTF YOU GUYS DON'T GET ONLY TALK ABOUT DIPSET..............*


----------



## Sloan (May 13, 2012)

Anyone got some artists/song reccomendations for that good ole' ignorant tips?  Like "I don't Like".


----------



## God (May 14, 2012)

^ (use bro) need to peep

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLtHBgr1QSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (May 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xod9YuCvuw8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ausorrin (May 16, 2012)

J cole is now turning his attention to his collab with Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZIVmiyWIFHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 17, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> J cole is now turning his attention to his collab with Kendrick Lamar



Promises, promises errwhere.


----------



## T.D.A (May 18, 2012)

J.Cole and Kendrick have good chemistry, should be good.


----------



## Deweze (May 18, 2012)

Nas in nicki minaj video lmao


----------



## God (May 18, 2012)

aw      lawd


----------



## blakstealth (May 18, 2012)

I feel so bad for not hearing this earlier.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 18, 2012)

He's trying to pipe.


----------



## God (May 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2W9296EuvU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (May 18, 2012)

Deweze said:


> Nas in nicki minaj video lmao



But Hip-hop is dead


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEBJ_tYlMw8[/YOUTUBE]

Always makes me want to spazz out..


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]aOjcm0zYUs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (May 22, 2012)

Friend took on the Rigamortis beat...Kendrick's obviously is better but he did pretty well.



His take on On my Level...I think his chorus was meh but his verses>>>Wiz.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 22, 2012)

so i downloaded Martin McFly it's pretty decent tbh. still fucking with that new O.C heavy though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gdpKPSjQ37Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (May 22, 2012)

Anyone heard Lupe's single?


----------



## itachi0982 (May 22, 2012)

Anyone here listen to Danny Brown? People sleep on him..
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHh50vOXWig&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xh-nT1QX-PM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ausorrin (May 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aOjcm0zYUs[/YOUTUBE]



Super Goob said:


> Anyone heard Lupe's single?



Love the sax sample.  And this is the Lupe Fiasco content that I like


----------



## raizen28 (May 22, 2012)

Link removed[YOUTUBE]5MsWPRz_fSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2012)

Hey guys check out Google today, synthesizer in honor of Robert Moog.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 23, 2012)

Finally, I'll listen to arguably one of Nas best ever tracks (imo anyway.)


----------



## G.O.A.T. (May 24, 2012)

Anyone recommend me some Chuuwee tapes to DL?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 24, 2012)

That Pusha T "Exodus"

Got Wayne all hot and bothered


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 24, 2012)

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux6RMx_kKNQ[/YouTube]


----------



## Bleach (May 24, 2012)

Yes and then Pusha T will say that he doesn't care about the haters then Wayne will be like "Naw I didn't mean it like that T my homeboy" and they do a song together. The End.

Exciting stuff


----------



## crazymtf (May 24, 2012)

Diss was wack as fuck anyway.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 25, 2012)

Killer Mike's "R.A.P. Music" is the best hip hop album I've listened to in 5 or 6 years, no fucking joke.

Definitely gonna win the crown for best rap album of 2012, by a landslide.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 25, 2012)

I'll save that for after Krit's album drops. But I will check that out


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2012)

K.R.I.T's album is the only one that I'm really looking forward to right now which makes me kinda sad.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 25, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I'll save that for after Krit's album drops. But I will check that out



You should probably make Killer Mike's album a bigger priority, to be honest. I've become so jaded and tired by all rap/hip-hop music, that it was a pretty remarkable feeling to listen to something as refreshing as Mike's album. Let me put it this way; with the combination of Mike's excellent lyricism, delivery and profound subject matter--to intertwine that with El-P's _very_ unique production, which makes for a collaboration that sounds so out-of-context--it ended up resulting in a very unique and innovative album.

Honestly, it's like a modern collab between NWA and the Bomb Squad (_speaking in terms of breaking new ground, that is_). You are not gonna find another rap album that features two contrasting styles meshing together in such a bracing atmosphere this year.

Hip-hop album of the year, mark my words.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 25, 2012)

I need to check that Killer Mike actually. Only heard that track with T.I. and some others it was cool..

Oh, and this is happening I guess:


----------



## TetraVaal (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2012)

Yeah Cancer for Cure was pretty good and I've heard good things about his collab with Mike so at some point I'll get to it

nothing will top my excitement for Krits album this year though, hopefully it can deliver


----------



## pussyking (May 25, 2012)

whatever happened to TI? haven't heard anything new from him in years.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 25, 2012)

Alright, Killer Mike's album is on Spotify. I'll check that shit out tomorrow. That track has me hype.



pussyking said:


> whatever happened to TI? haven't heard anything new from him in years.



He's been locked up lol. He released a mixtape (_Fuck da City UP_) a few months ago. It was decent. _Trouble Man_ is supposed to be released later this year though. Here are the promotional singles:


----------



## mali (May 25, 2012)

What up my ninjas from another village.


A1 everything is the best track on Dreamchasers 2, because lawlKDot!


----------



## Mikaveli (May 25, 2012)

My favorite tracks from DC 2 are probably Use To Be, Ready or Not, and Burn.

A1 Everything was alright though. One of the better tracks.


----------



## mali (May 25, 2012)

I can't wait for Kendricks album and his collab.

Cole also dropped that Raggamuffin track but I wasn't feelin it that much :/


----------



## Mikaveli (May 25, 2012)

I haven't heard it yet. And yeah, been waiting on that collab for a minute.

And I guess Detox is never, ever going to be released?


----------



## mali (May 25, 2012)

I think there holding off the colab till June or something. Loads of almbums are droppin this summer (good ones).

Kendrick dropped a track with Ab-Souls called illuminate, shit is mad cray.

Fuck anyone still sleepin on Ab-Souls btw


----------



## Mikaveli (May 25, 2012)

Did you hear that Black Hippy shit? I think it's Black Lipped Bastard remix? Shit was glorious.


----------



## mali (May 25, 2012)

Yeah mayn, Ab-Souls music has me feeling as if I'd been mentally violated (in a good way rofl).

Ab-Souls on P and P in OD was cray as well, "Let's kill a bottle of Tequilla and lay butt naked tellin the truth, would ya".


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]EzWTZUjR4Vo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (May 25, 2012)

oh lawl ti is jail AGAIN? 

"I wuh juh lah ta apawlagye ta mah fan', namshayn"
"i ha' learn frum mah mista'"
*arrested hour later*


----------



## TetraVaal (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Tash (May 25, 2012)

Black Hippy's pretty good.

Can't get all that excited to hear J. Cole be all mediocre next to Kendrick Lamar though.


----------



## blakstealth (May 25, 2012)

Cubey said:


> oh lawl ti is jail AGAIN?
> 
> "I wuh juh lah ta apawlagye ta mah fan', namshayn"
> "i ha' learn frum mah mista'"
> *arrested hour later*


uh...he isn't lol.


----------



## Bleach (May 25, 2012)

T.I. is in jail again? What did he do this time.... more drugs lol?


----------



## God (May 25, 2012)

super mike you lied


----------



## Mikaveli (May 25, 2012)

I didn't say he was in ail lol. The guy asked me why he hasn't heard any T.I. stuff in a minute and I said it was probably because he _was_ locked up. He's been out for a few months.


----------



## mali (May 25, 2012)

Don't you know guys, T.I's got a gangster image to keep up.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 25, 2012)

*TI fell off ..................*


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2012)

Where is that gif from


----------



## mali (May 25, 2012)

Dayum.

Shorty got potential, I can be ya sponsor.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 25, 2012)

Is T.I in prison for guns possession or shooting someone?

He should follow his songs more...


----------



## God (May 25, 2012)

idc mike you lied


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 26, 2012)

Mali said:


> Dayum.
> 
> Shorty got potential, I can be ya sponsor.



So you out here sponsoring bitches Mali?

, I blame you know who..


----------



## blakstealth (May 26, 2012)

While we're on the subject, I can't wait for Trouble Man.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 26, 2012)

I blame him too, got dudes outchea trying to be Captain Save-a-ho


----------



## Ausorrin (May 26, 2012)

Wayne responds back to Pusha T in "Goulish"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxrGODH9ppA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (May 26, 2012)

Fuck, EVERYONE needs to listen to _R.A.P. Music_. Killer Mike killed that shit. El-P was amazing too.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 26, 2012)

Pusha and Wayne both going soft -__-


----------



## blakstealth (May 26, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> Wayne responds back to Pusha T in "Goulish"
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxrGODH9ppA[/YOUTUBE]


ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...eh


----------



## Mikaveli (May 26, 2012)

They both on that slick shit man. If you're gonna diss I want names man. Don't pussyfoot around.


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

lol rap
what a fuckin joke these ^ (use bro) are
shit is like wwe
anyways, gonna peep rap music
oh and pusha's diss was cool


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 26, 2012)

Holy motherfuck this is absolute juice 

[YOUTUBE]oB_C9OMxyEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (May 26, 2012)

Doesn't Lil' Wayne belong in the UNINTELLIGENT hip-hop discussion?


----------



## mali (May 26, 2012)

I save hoes, shit is unreal.

I blame he-who-must-not be named!


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 26, 2012)

this is the first single of our second mixtape. Tell us what u think plz. 
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLrJSzJk_VU[/Youtube]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 26, 2012)

>Tsutchie 

THE Tsutchie?


----------



## Mikaveli (May 26, 2012)

Cubey said:


> lol rap
> what a fuckin joke these ^ (use bro) are
> shit is like wwe
> anyways, gonna peep rap music
> oh and pusha's diss was cool



Yeah it was "good" that shit was soft though.



TetraVaal said:


> Doesn't Lil' Wayne belong in the UNINTELLIGENT hip-hop discussion?



Don't set it off, don't set it off, don't set it off........


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

lil wayne isn't rap music, he sucks

am i setting it off?


----------



## mali (May 26, 2012)

Link removed

We in a space where matter don't matter
Just spirit molecules and geometric patterns
Shitted in a crater last time I sat on Saturn
Got a letter from Andromeda, they tryna shrine my bladder

I swear to god this track and video fuck with my mind. I'm definitely getting high tonight.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 26, 2012)

And here I thought I was the only one


----------



## Mikaveli (May 26, 2012)

Cubey said:


> lil wayne isn't rap music, he sucks
> 
> am i setting it off?



Now you could say that. 

You're not setting it off, yet


----------



## mali (May 27, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> I NOMINATE LIL B AND THE BASEDGOD AS GREAT ARTISTS BECUASE THEY BOTH HVE INTELLECT- Lil B



O i know whose dupe you are...just cant remember the doods username :/

i think it was kate or nash or someshit like that

anyways, swag.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zr9y-yh8Xt8[/YOUTUBE]

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mali (May 27, 2012)

Lil B is on some other other shit.


----------



## mali (May 27, 2012)

Your right, I dont understand.

Teach me Basedgod.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 27, 2012)

*BEEF HAVING PRAYING TO GOD HAVE YOU HIDING YOUR MOMS............ 
*


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 27, 2012)

*DO YOU KNOW WHAT TODAY IS ...................*


----------



## God (May 27, 2012)

lol gain is that you


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 27, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *DO YOU KNOW WHAT TODAY IS ...................*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldXMmFgmkOA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Ausorrin (May 27, 2012)

Oops. Wrong thread. Thought this was the intelligent thread


----------



## God (May 27, 2012)

stop it gain


----------



## Gain (inactive) (May 28, 2012)

Cubey said:


> lol gain is that you



no              .


----------



## Dr. White (May 28, 2012)

OUTKAST 4EVER!!!


----------



## Bleach (May 28, 2012)

This is the worst page from the whole thread


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 28, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *YEAH IM TALKING TO YOU PoinT BlanK*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ha2QqQuQAi0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 28, 2012)

My dick ain't cool-aid son. Get off of it. 

I ain't say shit about dupes.

But I see you're about that caps lock and bold letters life. Stay thugging.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rTcN0wmAvv0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (May 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]O2qPXqgvoaA[/YOUTUBE]

I love this song so much. The beat, the flow, the message. Anyone wanna recommend similar tracks?


----------



## God (May 28, 2012)

looks like this is the end of this thread


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 28, 2012)

Cubey said:


> looks like this is the end of this thread



It doesn't have to be if you can just find a way to contribute some tunes.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Ubereem (May 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yo-OfQ3VQWw[/YOUTUBE]
I'm here cuz i listen to real rap!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 28, 2012)

Meh. Someone hit me up with some Public Enemy to school y'all.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]cM4kqL13jGM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ubereem (May 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZyFhERxkQc&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]

DIGGEDY DAS EFX!!


----------



## Gain (inactive) (May 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ourDnKp6x14[/YOUTUBE]

Wu Tang + Fugazi


----------



## Parallax (May 29, 2012)

I love Fugazi

and I love Wu Tang

but it doesn't really mesh as well as I would like it to


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 29, 2012)

Look like I'm gonna have to make my own mix of this

Because CREAM GET THE MONEY


----------



## Gain (inactive) (May 29, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I love Fugazi
> 
> and I love Wu Tang
> 
> but it doesn't really mesh as well as I would like it to



i admit the instrumentals overtake the vocals a bit

still like it though


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gtHz6zx11Xg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (May 29, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Meh. Someone hit me up with some Public Enemy to school y'all.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PaoLy7PHwk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 30, 2012)

Bleach said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PaoLy7PHwk[/YOUTUBE]



That's the jam right there, thanks. 

Favour Flav.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]c8rDgim70Uk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (May 30, 2012)

Part 2

I'm not embedding because it contains material that isn't appropriate for this site. It's definitely NSFW either.

Anyway, EL-P has managed to make the best music video ever.


----------



## Bleach (May 30, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Part 2
> 
> I'm not embedding because it contains material that isn't appropriate for this site. It's definitely NSFW either.
> 
> Anyway, EL-P has managed to make the best music video ever.



The fuck did I just watch


----------



## TetraVaal (May 30, 2012)

The greatest music video ever conceived.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]AEWRBCWmlzA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 30, 2012)

Lies, deceit and blasphemy all over this page.

If it ain't "tip drill" or "right thurr uncensored" it ain't the best music video ever conceived.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2012)

Fuck that 

If it ain't A$AP Rocky's Wassup

It ain't shit


----------



## beads (May 30, 2012)

If it ain't Exodus 23:1,

you ain't about that life


----------



## God (May 30, 2012)

that fucking video


----------



## God (May 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ONq7uUFd7dY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (May 31, 2012)

Has anyone heard Live from the Underground?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 31, 2012)

Today I'm wearing Ralph, Trues and Gucci at the same damn time!

On my phone and posting this, at the same damn time!

Got them stones and going college, at the same damn time!

Tryina bag Krystal and her sister, at the same damn time!

At the same damn time
At the same damn time
At the same damn time
At the same damn time


----------



## mali (May 31, 2012)

That video.

ROFL when the puppets gettin head, llab!

And any yall on Omen?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 31, 2012)

lol.

I told you guys, it's the greatest music video ever.

_"We secured an exclusive interview with Mr. Killums. Here’s what he had to say:"_

*Name?*
MR. KILLUMS APPARENTLY

*A/S/L?*
36 26 36

*What’s your sign?*
Capricorn with Jesus rising.

*What happened to your eye?*
Ask me again and I’ll show you…

*What motivates you?*
What motivates anyone? The desire to see one more sunrise, to spend one more day on this blessed earth, and to spend as much of that time balls deep in the nearest meaty hole while high as fuck.

*How much of the squirrel in the video is you, and how much is an act?*
I’m raw. And uncut.

*When was the last time you did coke off a girl’s ass?*
A gentleman never tells. But let’s just say your mom’s Pilates classes have definitely paid off.

*You’re clearly chasing some demons. Do you feel overshadowed by El-P?*
Look at the video and tell me who’s being overshadowed. I may have an arm up my ass… but any more comments like that and I’ll put my boot up yours.

*Do you have daddy issues?*
I have child support issues…

*Where do you see yourself in 10 years?*
Harvard Business School

*What is your relationship with the Kia Soul hamsters?*
The one with the patch is my bottom bitch.

*Where else can we see your work?*
All city!


----------



## Mikaveli (May 31, 2012)

That Killer Mike is fire man. Hot fire. From the fiery breath of Dylan hot.


----------



## God (May 31, 2012)

co-sign
need more recommendations like that


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2012)

The album is just so fucking awesome man.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 31, 2012)

Mali said:


> And any yall on Omen?



I had one tape he dropped not long ago, had some nice joints, I remember one with K.dot I really liked.

He's cool.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 31, 2012)

El-P's "Cancer for Cure" is also very good. My second favorite rap album this year right after "R.A.P. Music."


----------



## Whimsy (May 31, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Part 2
> 
> I'm not embedding because it contains material that isn't appropriate for this site. It's definitely NSFW either.
> 
> Anyway, EL-P has managed to make the best music video ever.



Haha, I just came on to check if this had been posted


----------



## Whimsy (May 31, 2012)

You seen El-P live Tetra? Bananas.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 31, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> You seen El-P live Tetra? Bananas.



Unfortunately, I suffer from a selective anxiety disorder that prevents me from going to places like concerts. However, I have seen footage of his performances on Youtube and every time he seems to play "The Overly Dramatic Truth" he goes nuts.


----------



## God (May 31, 2012)

i can't believe it take el-p this long to drop something


----------



## TetraVaal (May 31, 2012)

Cubey said:


> i can't believe it take el-p this long to drop something



He goes quality over quantity, man. It's one of the reasons why I personally believe he's never released a single mediocre record.

While I slightly prefer "I'll Sleep When You're Dead" over "Cancer for Cure", the latter is still an excellent record in its own right.


----------



## Whimsy (May 31, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Unfortunately, I suffer from a selective anxiety disorder that prevents me from going to places like concerts. However, I have seen footage of his performances on Youtube and every time he seems to play "The Overly Dramatic Truth" he goes nuts.



That's a real shame man. I saw him on the "I'll sleep when you're dead" tour, and I can confirm that.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 31, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Unfortunately, I suffer from a selective anxiety disorder that prevents me from going to places like concerts. However, I have seen footage of his performances on Youtube and every time he seems to play "The Overly Dramatic Truth" he goes nuts.



You serious breh?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 31, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> You serious breh?



Yeah.

I used to go to concerts all of the time, but a couple years ago I came down with a bad social anxiety disorder, so I'm sort of limited with the things I can do.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 31, 2012)

Oh, I hear you. That's messed up.

Isn't there like any medication or way to overcome it?..I mean, you seem to like your music, kinda unfortunate not to be able to reach gigs.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 31, 2012)

*Some more recommendations, but they go beyond just being "pure" hip-hop.*

Most of you have probably heard of these artists already, or you just straight up listen to them as it is, but since I haven't yet familiarized myself with this thread like I have the metal one, I'll just post some hip-hop artists that I'm really into and see if they do anything for you guys.

*EYEDEA & ABILITIES:*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]FhawKoMKGK4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## InFam0us (May 31, 2012)

Lol at this thread getting posts again.

Eh, always found eyedea corny, may his soul rest in peace. 

This type of rappers bore me to death.

Edit - good post nihilus.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 31, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Oh, I hear you. That's messed up.
> 
> Isn't there like any medication or way to overcome it?..I mean, you seem to like your music, kinda unfortunate not to be able to reach gigs.



I'm still able to work and have a decent social life. I'm just grateful for the fact I can still go to movie theatres, 'cause I'm a bigger fan of film than I am of music, though both mediums are basically hand-in-hand.



InFam0us said:


> Lol at this thread getting posts again.
> 
> Eh, always found eyedea corny, may his soul rest in peace.
> 
> This type of rappers bore me to death.



Fortunately, I was blessed by my maker in that I'm allergic to bullshit. You won't ever see me bumping no trite ass shit like Lil' Wayne, Nicki Minaj, Three Six Mafia, or all those other corporate created cardboard cutouts that you routinely see on all the top 40 lists. I'd rather listen to a "corny" lyricist like Eyedea any day of the week; at least he has something intellectual to say. At least he played instruments. At least he made music out of his own self desires and not for the sake of being some mundane carbon copy clone that most rappers are today.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 31, 2012)

>Three Six Mafia

[YOUTUBE]IfXOJP0uWm0[/YOUTUBE]

HOOD RICH


----------



## InFam0us (May 31, 2012)

Replied with that old tired ass shit the audience of corny rappers always reply with, with the quickness.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 31, 2012)

Oh man, what a rebuttal. The fucking ground just shattered from such profound enlightenment.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jfP0Bnwry7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whimsy (May 31, 2012)

Ehhhh, there's definitely a place for fun rap


----------



## God (May 31, 2012)

thread's actually inactive again

i'm not a fan of eyedea per se but he isn't a bad rapper either

i really like his song smile


----------



## Whimsy (May 31, 2012)

Beats and flow>lyrics erryyday


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 31, 2012)

Whimsy knows what's up


----------



## TetraVaal (May 31, 2012)

Man, am I glad that I'm me and not you guys.


----------



## InFam0us (May 31, 2012)

Lol at "rebuttal"

I'm not engaging/trying to in anything with you. I said eyedea is corny and so are most of the dudes you posted and that they bore me to death.

it possibly made you uncomfortable and you went out of your way and replied with the same  bullshit fans of corny rappers always reply with, bullshit no one else gives a fuck and has been regurgitated a fuckton of times.

My following post was a "lol typical".


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 31, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Beats and flow>lyrics erryyday



Just listen to instrumentals then.


----------



## Gain (inactive) (May 31, 2012)

Edgar Wright Talks 'Ant-Man' Progress And More In New Podcast

This was the best Hip Hop directory for me back a couple years ago. Wish he would continue with these list sometime in the future. He's my favorite authority on the genre even if I disagree with some of his opinions. So many gems I found looking through his reviews.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 31, 2012)

Lol, Inf what's good familia?


----------



## Whimsy (May 31, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Just listen to instrumentals then.



Did you miss the part where I mentioned "flow"


----------



## TetraVaal (May 31, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> Lol at "rebuttal"
> 
> I'm not engaging/trying to in anything with you. I said eyedea is corny and so are most of the dudes you posted and that they bore me to death.
> 
> ...



Oh no, man. I get you. I totally do.

I'm content with the fact you listen to bad rap music. It's similar to how the world needs ditch diggers, too. We need a quantity of people to be into bad entertainment, otherwise there wouldn't be smart people like myself to balance it all out. I'm content with someone like yourself labeling rappers like Eyedea as "corny." That's basically your way of saying that you're not intelligent enough to write something that is actually thought-provoking or cohesive, but there's no shame in that.

I have nothing against those who want to listen to all that lowest common denominator music. In fact, I encourage it, because it only reminds me of how grateful that I am to be me, as opposed to being someone that doesn't know what quality music is.

You gotta take the bad with the good.


----------



## God (May 31, 2012)

10 users lurking?
thread not a carcass?
shit cway

on that note, beat and flow are shit without the lyrics to back it up
case in point

[YOUTUBE]-xpug8Rg1CA[/YOUTUBE]

similarly all lyrics and no replay value is unlistenable
it still has to be music

case in point

[YOUTUBE]S5z4g8kg-ls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gain (inactive) (May 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QF_eWP28XbM[/YOUTUBE]

really slept on album );


----------



## InFam0us (May 31, 2012)

Another bawwww post with the quickness.

Lol homie got his thong all up in his cheeks. Dude making posts about my taste in music without knowing what rappers I listen to. hahaha

 What a trainwreck, haven't seen funnier shit in here since KN


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]XCfyRzgjmUU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (May 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QAgdtqPFTr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 31, 2012)

KN 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYKbBkb8BSQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2012)

Lol KN :rofl


----------



## TetraVaal (May 31, 2012)

*EL-P on Letterman.*


----------



## Mikaveli (May 31, 2012)

@Infamous The Recipe is the first single off his upcoming debut. It's supposed to drop sometime this year.


----------



## God (May 31, 2012)

Lamar already dropped his debut 

Just not technically.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 1, 2012)

*Lil Wayne new song it okay...........

It would song good in the car with a lot of base.................* 

*Link.........................*Part 2


----------



## Deweze (Jun 2, 2012)

*Big K.R.I.T. ? ?Yeah Dats Me?*

​


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 2, 2012)

Krit 

Also Control System is the shit.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 2, 2012)

Fall off BET's 106 & Park? I'm sure it won't be the end of the world lol.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 2, 2012)

I hate Lil Wayne's voice and some of his beats. Many of them are ghetto bullshit


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 2, 2012)

Flocka it's alright. Rocsi could get the D.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 2, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Flocka it's alright. Rocsi could get the D.



_*WHEN SHE FIRST STATED DOING THE SHOW .............

BUT AFTER ALL THE RAPERS AND ACTORS SHE FUCKED NO THANK YOU.............

*_


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 2, 2012)

She was too skinny then.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Haot80K_oKo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2012)

wait is Live From the Underground his first official album?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 2, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]Haot80K_oKo[/YOUTUBE]





[YOUTUBE]WILyWmT2A-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Jun 4, 2012)

rofl at this flocka goon 

also, #iblamedrake


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 5, 2012)

Can't believe I didn't know about this earlier . If you want to hear Krit's album before buying just check this link.

NEW CLIP GAIS


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 5, 2012)

I will be listening to Live from the Underground later on


----------



## KnightGhost (Jun 5, 2012)

*"IM HYDROPLAINING"*


----------



## Deweze (Jun 5, 2012)

I GOT THIS HERE


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 5, 2012)

Regarding Live from the Underground

After the first 3 or 4 songs, I started to get disappointed towards the album. However, some of the songs picked up towards the end. While it's better than most mainstream shit out there, it's not better than any of his mixtapes.

Best tracks are "If I fall" and "Rich Dad, Poor Dad" and these may be some of his best tracks to date. I have these two on repeat constantly.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2012)

STONED IMMACULATE 

MOTHERFUCKING STONED IMMACULATE


----------



## God (Jun 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Y91wBe5y4Mk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]649fq79BCuw[/YOUTUBE]

The very best


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2012)

NEW Killer Mike music video, but definitely NSFW (_contains Youtube titties_):

JESUS CHRIST!

I love the references to 'Drive.'


----------



## Bleach (Jun 7, 2012)

Some Logic

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yfYLWrrxhA&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIGh4Nc1fAM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5sMZo5OQ-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itachi0982 (Jun 7, 2012)

So happy i discovered this song.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9QdEfruq_0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm sorry but I had to post this...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vwyGQ28hCMk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bJXb4zIx0ds[/YOUTUBE]

QUALITY


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o21tj0jkQw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1LPacJeS5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lavender (Jun 8, 2012)

Felt like i could drop in a bit.   

I like these sorts of threads, afterall.

Here are some contributions.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6NNv0qmx9k[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jywylqgfvX8[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=591v6QoPG_E[/YOUTUBE]

A bit underated internationally, but Swedish rap is....actually pretty good.  I dont understand why people seem too think our rappers suck.  (Some do, but the ones we have that has made it big, Petter, Timbuktu....They are really talented. And i normally dont say that about any rappers except for a few.)

I can see if any english lyrics are possible...later. So tired right now.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 9, 2012)

Not Hip Hop but.....


----------



## Parallax (Jun 9, 2012)

indeed


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah that's nice, he put it out yesterday on his tumblr right? With that Simpson artwork and it said "click and click again" or something like that and I thought "is he linking us to Simpson porn?" Then I clicked, and it was an eargasmic track. Niiiice.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 9, 2012)

YEAH DATS ME< YEAH DAT YEAH DATS ME.

And yeah, shit is beautiful to my ear holes.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 9, 2012)

Lavender said:


> Felt like i could drop in a bit.
> 
> I like these sorts of threads, afterall.
> 
> ...



I'm gonna say that 2nd Petter track isn't bad at all, although I've not a clue what he's saying. The Timbuktu link isn't my thing at all though.

Your post actually reminded me to look up some Swedish hip-hop I heard off of a very good hip-hop channel on YouTube.. and as fortune would have it I chanced on a beat I fucking knew I heard before but never remembered where till now.  I've now found the original sample as well. 

[YOUTUBE]Qyny5z_tdww[/YOUTUBE]

He's got more Swedish rap on his channel, although like this, the stuff is 'old' by Sweden's standards, so most of it's in English and faux-American accented... but it's also a fucking top hip-hop channel in general. One warning away from being shut down by the man so he says.  I'll have to set aside a few days before then to grab absolutely everything I fucking can cos God knows most of the shit he's uploaded isn't easy to find elsewhere.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]l096UQ7xcTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]mp_CxSUHmVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 9, 2012)

*South in the house*

[YOUTUBE]FeW1yHzit9M[/YOUTUBE]

What a fucking sound. Stone-cold classic. 

[YOUTUBE]r4xOfXT97aI[/YOUTUBE]

And if we're posting R&B..

[YOUTUBE]s-xGCHh_Bh4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zenith (Jun 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]__hIOytHWZw[/YOUTUBE]


at least it was somewhat like that for me


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2012)

Did anyone see Canibus get body bagged tonight by Dizaster?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 10, 2012)

No,, but I heard he pulled out a fucking notebook and still spit whack shit


----------



## Eight (Jun 10, 2012)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9xBJwkL3Oc*



Darc said:


> Did anyone see Canibus get body bagged tonight by Dizaster?



Was that in a PPV? I seen a kingofthedot video in my inbox , but I never clicked it.

Did Canibus actually lose badly? Or are you just using it as in "he won"  peeps tend to over dramatize wins lol. Cuz I think Canibus is the better MC hands down, but for a crowd reaction rapper, Dizaster is a killer, but Diz's line can be cheesy as hell sometimes.

Also, did I hear that King of the Dot MC's are going to be going to america (Fresh Coast?) more often? I hope Hollohan can get into the US , but I doubt that, especially if it was Mad Child who couldn't get in, lmfao.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 10, 2012)

No, apparently Cannibus got bodied. Like straight embarrassed. I didn't see it though.


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2012)

He got toe tagged n bagged my dude..


----------



## Lavender (Jun 10, 2012)

erictheking said:


> I'm gonna say that 2nd Petter track isn't bad at all, although I've not a clue what he's saying. The Timbuktu link isn't my thing at all though.



Well, if you liked the second one, here, this'll help.   I tend to forget that when i link music from my country....well, that i MIGHT be the only one around that actually gets what they are saying.   Bad habit of mine.    

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOF8l3pt0qw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUewb1IuSVI[/YOUTUBE]

This shit was painful to watch. It really was. Lol canibus.

If its any consolation, dizaster is garbage to me.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2012)

I feel sorry for whoever paid to watch that battle.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2012)

He probably was. Surprised he didn't try to chew dizaster's face off. Imagine actually paying to watch that. I'd be madder than a friend.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 10, 2012)

People paid for that shit?? Oh hell no


----------



## mali (Jun 10, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUewb1IuSVI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This shit was painful to watch. It really was. Lol canibus.
> 
> If its any consolation, dizaster is garbage to me.




What the fuck 

That was real pitiful though.

I guess karmas a bitch, mfw tried to get at Cole once before


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 10, 2012)

Cannibus coming at Cole was weaker than Diggy calling Cole a "dweeb."


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2012)

Deaded


----------



## mali (Jun 10, 2012)

rofl, this is gonna become a meme


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 10, 2012)

how can you come that weak with a binder in your hands.


----------



## mali (Jun 10, 2012)

double post but fuck da police 

ab sooooooullll nugga, on some uda uda shit 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqOUcsjWIxA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Jun 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]N8b7WToe8tg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]yG7bWe0hnq8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Jun 10, 2012)

TA HA

TALLY HO

I found this thread again. Time to post some NICKI


----------



## Eight (Jun 10, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUewb1IuSVI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This shit was painful to watch. It really was. Lol canibus.
> 
> If its any consolation, dizaster is garbage to me.



Ouch, I've never seen anyone bring a notebook to a battle lol. I know all these leauges. KotD, Fresh Coast, Grind Time, Don't Flop etc. are all written battles, but at least the MC's attempt to remember their rhymes lol. Maybe he was having trouble because of his upcoming 10,000 bars song / album haha. I couldn't even finish watching that video man.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

What makes it even funnier is that one of his arms is in a cast and how he looked when he got mad.  The fact that the notebook was a huge sketchbook and not even like a notepad. The corny punchlines.  The whole thing was just a travesty.  I thought it was one giant joke.  BRB deleting all my Canibus tracks.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 10, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUewb1IuSVI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This shit was painful to watch. It really was. Lol canibus.
> 
> If its any consolation, dizaster is garbage to me.



Couldn't even finish.

Felt embarrassed for him.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2012)

> you're just a funny guy with peanut butter Brown honey eyes





> something something something tom cruise mum's shoes





> there's about 30 pages of rhymes in this friend



.................................


----------



## mali (Jun 11, 2012)

stevie wonder could have read off the notebook better rofl


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 11, 2012)

First one's not that funny, but, sets the second one up.. roflz

On the topic of Vendetta though, the two main events flopped like shit. Canibus, I expected to disappoint, but Illmac vs Arsonal I thought would be better.. Illmac seemed totally tanked. :/

Eurgh vs DNA was good, though, as was Crueger vs Saurus


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2012)

All these demotivationals must mean this has blown up online...what in God's name was he thinking?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 11, 2012)

edit: @Mider T, I donno if it "blew up". The source of these is pretty much all from various RM trolls. Though, if they made it to NF, they probably are spreading like wildfire, less everyone else is reposting from RM.









^dead at this one


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2012)

The funniest part was how comically oversized that notebook was lol.


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2012)

Im done  

Im through :rofl


----------



## God (Jun 11, 2012)

lmao!!
and i actually fuck with canibus' old shit smh
i cant believe he did that


----------



## Darmody (Jun 11, 2012)

+1. Easily my favorite.


----------



## Gain (inactive) (Jun 11, 2012)

I can't remember the last time I was this embarrassed watching a video. I mean I knew it was going to be bad, but damn

Was never really a Bis fan but i can't even laugh at this whole thing, it's a real spit in the face to  hip hop


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2012)

The more details that are released, the more I laugh.  I remember when I actually respected Canibus.  Quickest fall off I've ever seen


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4fkeQ3_TnKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't listen to that guy


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2Ia4Dfyl0Zg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd switched off Andre 3k since he stopped rapping, didn't know he was still making that sort of music to be honest. Some of the stuff he did with Outkast is probably as good as anything you're ever gonna hear, in any genre of music. Just checked his Wikipedia and it says he's planning on knocking out a solo rap album this year  

One of my favourite songs of all-time. 

[YOUTUBE]QXSWwsrSZ9o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gain (inactive) (Jun 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]M6FUkgFuJ4I[/YOUTUBE]

His spot on this was insane


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]okegZLv0ti0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-G0Uos-Le9M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 14, 2012)

Mic Righteous just killed Westwood  UK hip hop FTW

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2C7RLClbHiU&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Jun 14, 2012)

Gain said:


> [YOUTUBE]M6FUkgFuJ4I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> His spot on this was insane



wow, his part of fire :amazed

Thread needs moar Cole 
[YOUTUBE]XfHw2b6b1PU[/YOUTUBE]

Keeps following me.


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 14, 2012)

MMG - Power Circle (Ft. Gunplay, Kendrick Lamar, Meek Mill, Rick Ross Stalley & Wale )

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6F-N14anxQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2012)

is meek mill as live as i've heard, or is it just bullshit


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 14, 2012)

Even though I really don't like Meek mill, he and Kendrick had the best verses.  Everybody went in though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nEwKjt6v_BM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gain (inactive) (Jun 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]y-poSOyYbIs[/YOUTUBE]

Drake related


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Rihanna
Hi Rihanna
Bye Rihanna

On another note, I'm probably gonna see Ice-T's "Something From Nothing: The Art of Rap" in theaters this weekend.


----------



## God (Jun 15, 2012)

why do that to yourself


----------



## LayZ (Jun 15, 2012)

Mider T said:


> On another note, I'm probably gonna see Ice-T's "Something From Nothing: The Art of Rap" in theaters this weekend.


Yeah, I'm gonna check this out soon as well. Got to support this.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## God (Jun 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4hfiyoFGZAY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]P9yHMBAceOA[/YOUTUBE]

roll one


----------



## Gain (inactive) (Jun 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZbIqmDGYYVk[/YOUTUBE]

most underrated album of 2010


----------



## Bleach (Jun 16, 2012)

XV's new mixtape is out. Downloading now. Anyone given it a try yet?


----------



## mali (Jun 16, 2012)

My friends been telling me to tap into that whole XV shit, Imma try the mixtape out.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIdUG8TUTN0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jun 16, 2012)

SP the Ghost!


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 16, 2012)

Bleach said:


> XV's new mixtape is out. Downloading now. Anyone given it a try yet?



Popular Culture is XV's greatest piece of work to me. I think it's better than Zero Heroes. The whole production is ridiculous. The Awesome Sound really went in on the beats and there are good vocals by Raja. Stand out tracks are Wonkavator, Zombieland Rule 32, Aahh Real Monsters, Mary Kate and Ashley, and  Go on Without Me. 

Most of them are good so it's hard to pick favorites. But he has really progressed. I like that he's still raps about the same content.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2012)

I saw it.  I thought it was gonna be like the book.  Funniest part was the Q-Tip interview.



Cubey said:


> why do that to yourself



Why not?


----------



## Bleach (Jun 16, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> Popular Culture is XV's greatest piece of work to me. I think it's better than Zero Heroes. The whole production is ridiculous. The Awesome Sound really went in on the beats and there are good vocals by Raja. Stand out tracks are Wonkavator, Zombieland Rule 32, Aahh Real Monsters, Mary Kate and Ashley, and  Go on Without Me.
> 
> Most of them are good so it's hard to pick favorites. But he has really progressed. I like that he's still raps about the same content.



Just listened to it last night. I agree with you. Almost feels like an album. Breaking Bad would have been a great lead single. That shit is great. As always, his beats are awesome and lyrics beastin. The nerdiness he puts in his music is one of my favorite things about him. 

My favorites are Breaking Bad, Her Favorite Song, Jedi Night, Zombieland, and One of One.






Mali said:


> My friends been telling me to tap into that whole XV shit, Imma try the mixtape out.



You will be doing yourself a big favor


----------



## Zenith (Jun 16, 2012)

If I say Immortal Technique does anyone dig?

[YOUTUBE]qggxTtnKTMo[/YOUTUBE]

game...

[YOUTUBE]-44TtKmXVdE[/YOUTUBE]

set...

[YOUTUBE]6JV0KY-ENz0[/YOUTUBE]

*Match*


----------



## God (Jun 16, 2012)

we've all heard of him and grown tired as well


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2012)

I need to listen to that new XV.

On an unrelated note, I'm posting my ignorant shit because it gets me turnt up.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 17, 2012)

Waiting for that Middle Passage from I.T.!


----------



## Deweze (Jun 17, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> If I say Immortal Technique does anyone dig?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeE3-rOG7i4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jun 17, 2012)

The new Xv wasn'y shit to write home about. It was just mehhhh for me. Something just wasn't right, the only song i fuck with is One of One.


----------



## God (Jun 17, 2012)

this does go hard though

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=889PL6Bd3PM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zenith (Jun 17, 2012)

Cubey said:


> we've all heard of him and grown tired as well



you never get tired of quality music 




Deweze said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeE3-rOG7i4[/YOUTUBE]



you're a good people man

[YOUTUBE]Igt-jW4e8ts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 17, 2012)

No Jay-Z love for Blueprint?


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cueWd7BHZk[/YOUTUBE]

Nigguh PAC!


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 18, 2012)

Favorite off Popular Culture

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mFZAOxtBp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jun 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_mqR4-ojoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gain (inactive) (Jun 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1d7wmTI7UWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Jun 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGGh9i7PBoA[/YOUTUBE]


Wasn't on his new mixtape but it was used as a promo. Hard as fuck


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZEroPvgbYs&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tteyQS35k3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCz1WaYs0Ho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]AQa0hIJ9HKQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gain (inactive) (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8cCzbFTbavQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 20, 2012)

Cancer 4 Cure is fucking nice. Thank the Lord for Spotify.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnkwVVtGadU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2012)

anyone here wanna put me onto elzhi? heard lots of good shit bout him

in other news this shit goes hhhaarrrddddddddd

[YOUTUBE]lDo8Z-eoBiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2012)

Just get Elmatic man.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, Elmatic is his best work.  After that I'd move on to The Leftovers Mixtape and Europass.


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2012)

hiiiiight    .


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxWJuDNEyZ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2012)

i remember that 
nicely done


----------



## Jason (Jun 21, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxWJuDNEyZ8[/YOUTUBE]



All songs on Radio Los Santos are classic.


----------



## On and On (Jun 21, 2012)

HIPHOP "CULTURE" HAS BEEN TAKEN OVER BY "PRISON CULTURE"


best quote ever


----------



## Sloan (Jun 21, 2012)

Gain said:


> [YOUTUBE]8cCzbFTbavQ[/YOUTUBE]



Soulja boy snapped lol.


Anyone heard of Tha Joker?

Part 2/2


----------



## LayZ (Jun 21, 2012)

I saw the Ice-T documentary.  I recommend it to anyone who is interested about how rappers feel about their craft. Its full of origin stories and insight on how they approach writing. 



On and On said:


> HIPHOP "CULTURE" HAS BEEN TAKEN OVER BY "PRISON CULTURE"
> 
> 
> best quote ever


We have theses hip hop debates all the time.  The problem is, the people who need to be educated on the topic aren't interested in watching.  Their minds are already made up so the opinions don't change.  Its a generational gap and time will only end this debate. 

I agree with the quote. I just think these debates are pointless for the most part.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jun 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7a97Z-MlU-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh shhi, basedgod up in hurr.

Any of you guys fuck with Nipsey Hussle by any chance?


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jun 21, 2012)

Mali said:


> Oh shhi, basedgod up in hurr.
> 
> Any of you guys fuck with Nipsey Hussle by any chance?



Back frm doing 30 the mods had me lock up in the cell- Lil B


----------



## On and On (Jun 21, 2012)

LayZ said:


> We have theses hip hop debates all the time.  The problem is, the people who need to be educated on the topic aren't interested in watching.  Their minds are already made up so the opinions don't change.  Its a generational gap and time will only end this debate.
> 
> I agree with the quote. I just think these debates are pointless for the most part.



I generally agree with your overall sentiment, but what makes this interesting to me is a British adviser to David Cameron (British PM) on Youth Crime is sitting on in this, which is cool. Plus I think it's always a fight worth fighting - it's bigger than just hip-hop, imo it's about social control.

Plus that statement basically summarizes a paper I did this past semester on cultural hegemony, specifically male partiarchy and racial inequality, particularly in pop music, and in popular hiphop. I pretty much dissected Nicki Minaj's entire career. My teacher loved it and she didn't even really know who Nicki was before the presentation. Got a 100 on the presentation and the paper~


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd read it


----------



## On and On (Jun 21, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I'd read it



Want to? I only have the rough draft tho (the final was just more polished and had more cutesy chunks of relevant information). I'll send my powerpoint as well


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 21, 2012)

Go ahead and send it via PM. I'll look at it whenever I have some free time.


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2012)

livin in the outer city aint no joke
im working 10-hour shifts just to remain broke 

on an unrelated note

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNEg7R3VA0w[/YOUTUBE]

DAYUM DAYUM DAYYYYUUUMMMM


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 22, 2012)

Some RZA!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrasgjD25jY[/YOUTUBE]

Love the INTRO!


----------



## Vault (Jun 22, 2012)

Only good thing about that shit film.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 23, 2012)

> For those Nas fans anticipating his upcoming album “Life Is Good” check out the track listing . The standard edition will have 14 tracks and the deluxe will feature 4 bonus records. Album hits stores July 17th with features from Rick Ross, Mary J Blife, Swizz Beatz, Amy Winehouse, Miguel and more.
> 
> Check out the tracklist below.
> 
> ...



Just gonna post this here.


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2012)

dude.. nas aint sayin shit
he's been desperately chasing his prime for years, and it aint gonna happen
he fell off (that distant relatuves was an exception)


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jun 23, 2012)

Cubey said:


> dude.. nas aint sayin shit
> he's been desperately chasing his prime for years, and it aint gonna happen
> he fell off (that distant relatuves was an exception)



I disagree. ever since the clusterfuck that is Nastradamus, he has released some of his best work. 

Stillmatic 
lost tapes 
god's son
street's desciple
hip hop is dead
Untitled
distant relitives

out of all that his only poor work was street's desciple. So far i've enjoyed the new singles from Life's good, with Nasty and Daughters being the standout tracks.


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2012)

Hip Hop Is Dead and Untitled were both meh level at best, and to this day nothing he's put out has ever topped Illmatic, IWW and Stillmatic came close though. Those three albums were solid.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2012)

The last 2 were much better than IWW and Still

Still is mad overrated it's good at best.


----------



## Vault (Jun 23, 2012)

God Son is solid


----------



## Kameil (Jun 23, 2012)

*Meet XXYX 16 yr. old producer doing this shit*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG5aSZBAuPs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jun 23, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Hip Hop Is Dead and Untitled were both meh level at best, and to this day nothing he's put out has ever topped Illmatic, IWW and Stillmatic came close though. Those three albums were solid.



Untitled was solid, I liked the second of half of hip hop is dead, especially these  songs:

still dreamin'
not going back
Blunt ashes
can't forget about you
let there be light
Hope(acapella)

there were a few decent tracks and some meh tracks as well overall it was a decent project. Nastradumas and Street's Desciple are the only trash records from Nasty.



			
				Vault said:
			
		

> God Son is solid




imo God's son  >> IWW and Stillmatic


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 23, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> imo God's son  >> IWW and Stillmatic



Agree. Heaven is one of the best track outside Illmatic's imo.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jun 23, 2012)

Dwnload the Green Flame very rare and limited quantity- Lil B


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 23, 2012)

GREEN FLAME BITCH

GREEN FUCKING FLAME


----------



## itachi0982 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey can you guys check out some of the beats I've made? I've been making beats for almost a year so i know ima get better, thanks!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 23, 2012)

^

>Goes through tracks
>Regal
>Samuraiz
>Luxurious
>ROYALTY
>Dojo
>Watch Out
>Wake

So much quality


----------



## itachi0982 (Jun 23, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> ^
> 
> >Goes through tracks
> >Regal
> ...


Thanks man i appreciate it! I'm prob gonna release a mix tape with these beats on them, and a few more but I'm just trying to become better as a producer and lyricist before i put anything out, don't wanna be trash uk? aha


----------



## Gain (inactive) (Jun 24, 2012)

Kameil said:


> *Meet XXYX 16 yr. old producer doing this shit*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG5aSZBAuPs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



That was fucking sick as hell! :amazed



LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Dwnload the Green Flame very rare and limited quantity- Lil B



love <3


----------



## Kameil (Jun 24, 2012)

*Abgohard and Mike Petrow - Gold chain *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB9iPVpdEj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OG Appachai (Jun 24, 2012)

Joey Galaxy - Greatness Around Me

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pkTvEsQ4yQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Jun 24, 2012)

*J Nolan X Reese Jones - Lost in the Abyss*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSKMHTIcy44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Jun 24, 2012)

Check all of these artists out please and thank you.


----------



## Eight (Jun 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Zz23IPrlkvY[/YOUTUBE]

I've been on a The xx listening spree for a couple weeks now, so you know my mouth dropped when I seen a Biggie and 'Pac mash up with this. I was actually looking for a rapper making use of Crystalised, but this is good shit too haha.


----------



## little nin (Jun 24, 2012)

Gonna see Nas today, so hyped


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jun 24, 2012)

Rumors tht Lil B is doing another show soon...stay tuned- Lil B


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 24, 2012)

Has anyone heard that Bury Me a G, cover by Fat Azz(Ross)??


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm gonna post this here, fuck it:



> Frank Ocean held a private listening event last night for his upcoming album. He also revealed his artwork and tracklist for his Def Jam debut “Channel Orange” features being Andre 3000, John Mayer and Earl Sweatshirt which will be available in stores July 17th.


----------



## mali (Jun 24, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm gonna post this here, fuck it:



Definitely coppin that.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 24, 2012)

Defo fam. That shits gonna be a good look.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Fe3y8RLBgU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]H9mMf4vflpk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2012)

Okay, God's Son was good too 

ima leave this here

[YOUTUBE]kb7IvC7kzWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## little nin (Jun 24, 2012)

Nas was so sick today


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vpwknZq8dzs[/YOUTUBE]

What the fuck 

Aye Verb does it again


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 25, 2012)

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APhtTCN1BtI[/YouTube]
[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjWFlDbrzp4[/youtube]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 25, 2012)

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz6LJt5-ruE[/YouTube]
[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJdkaQFcS5Q[/youtube]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 25, 2012)

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RncCcghS2Bk[/YouTube]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9h5q1m7gnE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Jun 25, 2012)

Kameil said:


> Check all of these artists out please and thank you.



which one is yours?

Follow me


----------



## Deweze (Jun 25, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm gonna post this here, fuck it:



It's cool that he's still fucking with odd future fam


----------



## mali (Jun 26, 2012)

The Witch and The Hundred Knights

Fuckin hell, its like Ab-Souls and Kendrick were made to feature witheach other, shit is cray.


The Witch and The Hundred Knights

Also, ma future wifee


----------



## Kameil (Jun 26, 2012)

Deweze said:


> which one is yours?
> 
> Follow me



1st URL Eccentric is me and I've got ya and wow also just seen a beat from the HB mixtape you're within the HB community? that's wassup bro.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 26, 2012)

*I never told most I was an artist/producer myself anyway I'll just say I'm Eccentric or Sentry don't matter I just make shit for myself really and if you dig it cool I pretty much do everything.

Track/album art, engineering name it just saying anywho bout to post some EP covers for y'all release dates are unannounced but most are finished and the newest is being worked I wanna let em all go at once. *


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Crackle! is July themed practically it'll be the newest out of most.*





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Kanoba X Eccentric pretty much I'm collabing with an overseas homie in the UK he does House let's see what happens when it mixes with hip/hop*


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 26, 2012)

Kameil not bad man you got some skill.  Check me out on sound cloud.

soundcloud.com/strategic8


----------



## Kameil (Jun 26, 2012)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Kameil not bad man you got some skill.  Check me out on sound cloud.
> 
> soundcloud.com/strategic8



Appreciate it fam following you got great gems man nothing but good listens.

Yo btw there's alot of talent in this thread man we should pitch in for a NF beat tape or some shit that would be epic.


----------



## God (Jun 26, 2012)

kameil, don't let that house music overtake the rap


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 26, 2012)

Cubey said:


> kameil, don't let that house music overtake the rap



_*I FEEL LIKE IM BE SIGN IN THE NEXT YEAR OR SO.................*_


----------



## Kameil (Jun 26, 2012)

Cubey said:


> kameil, don't let that house music overtake the rap



Of course young god.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 26, 2012)

Kameil said:


> Of course young god.



_*ABOUT TO KILL YOU ON THE MIC...................*_


----------



## Kameil (Jun 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf1HiZDTBKk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbDRQv9ybYg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHUmbm21SH0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix8kLAPQsjE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jun 26, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> _*ABOUT TO KILL YOU ON THE MIC...................*_



You arnt ready for me- Lil B


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 26, 2012)

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CqdU5eMnoc[/YouTube]


----------



## Kameil (Jun 26, 2012)

Lupe and trap beats don't go together I'm afraid for this next food and liquor no doubt.


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2012)

That Lupe track is alright i suppose.

*edit *

i was still listening when i wrote that, hahah its not good. That last verse urgh


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 26, 2012)

He sounded so "lazy"


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 26, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm gonna post this here, fuck it:



Gonna be the AOTY.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 26, 2012)

Kameil said:


> Lupe and trap beats don't go together I'm afraid for this next food and liquor no doubt.



Well it's only one song and so far Go To Sleep and Around My Way have been pretty good. Though Go To Sleep is super old


----------



## God (Jun 26, 2012)

da fuck happened to this lupe dude? he fucking sucks

compare this to f&l where he was dropping all kinds of out of space metaphors and shit, fell off hard


----------



## LeafVillageLee (Jun 26, 2012)

Deltron
Deltron
Deltron


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 26, 2012)

LeafVillageLee said:


> Deltron
> Deltron
> Deltron



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d7BKvBChlM[/YOUTUBE]

One of the dopest beats out there.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 27, 2012)

I never subscribed to the new thread when the last one closed, whoops.

Anyway, the new Flocka album is whack, there was only 1 track that I would listen to again and it was the outro track haha. Listening to Curren$y's new one at the moment.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2012)

Me and my boys are supposed to record some stuff around the fall. It'll likely be us just messing around, but if we ever record I might post some here


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2012)

If nothing ever gets posted

#blamedrake


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2012)

Never ha. I'm sure that's why he doesn't even post here anymore


----------



## InFam0us (Jun 28, 2012)

Remember when he said he was gonna help Cyphon breaking through by handing his tape to someone supposedly in the industry or some shit?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 28, 2012)

^:rofl

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGDZ2E-Jheg[/YouTube]


----------



## itachi0982 (Jun 28, 2012)

I know i already posted my sound cloud page, but these are 2 of my favorite beats I've made, check em out nd lemme know what u think 
Meet the Pyro


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2012)

Son Goku

..........


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2012)

First joint off Crackle! Surprise EP. 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60cvtxwlJr8[/YOUTUBE]

*I see ol  Lasagna Del Ray tryna fuck A$AP lol. *


----------



## Deweze (Jun 28, 2012)

Kameil said:


> First joint off Crackle! Surprise EP.



I think you've rapping faster than the beat


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2012)

Deweze said:


> I think you've rapping faster than the beat


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 28, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> Listening to Curren$y's new one at the moment.



So much Stoned Immaculate


----------



## Deweze (Jun 28, 2012)

Kameil said:


> I mixed it down pretty good you're right though the beginning was too much It's easy to go back and redo it not a problem but it was still chill thanks for the critique as always well appreciated.



Are you on HB?


----------



## Deweze (Jun 28, 2012)

Idk what to think about the good music releases

wtf is going on this year guys


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2012)

Deweze said:


> Are you on HB?



Name = TheDropOut 

why yes, yes I am.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]T5ObCk1v8Fo[/YOUTUBE]

Also #RIP Tall T 

Been at least two weeks now mein square


----------



## Sloan (Jun 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]JhUviFf17NI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm thinking now that Gunplay had the best verse.

But him and Stalley's voices don't fit their appearance


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 29, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Also #RIP Tall T
> 
> Been at least two weeks now mein square



I've been out of touch.

I was watching o-red vs calico and was reading through the comments and seen some people posting it. I was like the fuck? Then I googled it and


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm sitting at the round table
Where yo seat at
Where yo plate
Where yo lobster
Where yo sea bass

Gunplay cracks me the fuck up.


----------



## Austin (Jun 29, 2012)

you guys don't seem like fans, but fuck it i'll post it anyway.

[YOUTUBE]i7qaLXEnrUE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sloan (Jun 29, 2012)

Punchlines for days.

[YOUTUBE]uwYiVcpJZQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2012)

austinuzumaki said:


> you guys don't seem like fans, but fuck it i'll post it anyway.
> 
> ​


----------



## Kameil (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm getting put on a compilation tape to be released July 11th. 


*Spoiler*: __ 







In other news.... 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbzeqFcpGQQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh lawd. Chris Brown dissing Drake!!! 

Chris Brown feat. The Game- I don't Like (Remix)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31kHccojdHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 1, 2012)

True. First rihanna now drake. He's making a habit of it just because he got away with the first time.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 1, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]T5ObCk1v8Fo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Also #RIP Tall T
> 
> Been at least two weeks now mein square



Just posted this video to a friend the other day. My favourite song off the album. Great beat.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]dYTCdlNpOaQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itachi0982 (Jul 1, 2012)

never thought i would say i liked Gunplay more in a song than Kendrick...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNTpPNo3LBg=[/YOUTUBE]
But I'm saying it.


----------



## Sloan (Jul 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTzVECUZg9I&feature=BFa&list=FLUecPgffJltucCwBhORPZcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-ISJQ0FAYWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jul 2, 2012)

Nasty Nas is back. I can't wait for this album to drop. four songs i already like from this project. thats almost half the album. hopefully the rest of the album doesn't disappoint.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CysK9yMUhKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ausorrin (Jul 2, 2012)

Pusha T and Kanye- New God Flow

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmvN6-jvCPA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2012)

*Sandwich Gallery dropped download it I'm sure y'all will like I'm featured on 3rd track.*


----------



## Deweze (Jul 3, 2012)

Kameil said:


> *Sandwich Gallery dropped download it I'm sure y'all will like I'm featured on 3rd track.*



mayo tha truth


----------



## Pierre Kirby (Jul 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NJM2PyTQ9kk[/YOUTUBE]

smooth


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 3, 2012)

Kameil said:


> *Sandwich Gallery dropped download it I'm sure y'all will like I'm featured on 3rd track.*



>Listens to the first few tracks

Why is this so fucking awesome


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2012)

Glad y'all like this shit it's pretty epic.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## blakstealth (Jul 3, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> Pusha T and Kanye- New God Flow
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmvN6-jvCPA[/YOUTUBE]


Not bad. I kinda lul'd near the end with the hoes talk and whatnot.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 4, 2012)

So Frank Ocean is gay? Or bisexual?

This makes me wonder if a gay mc ever came out would they be excepted.


----------



## Kue (Jul 4, 2012)

I never really understood that argument, but I am someone that sees love as a human experience rather than something that changes form when different genders are involved.  Even if I was a straight guy and I knew as much as I do now, as long as the music is well done and I can relate to him or her at some level, I don't imagine what the singer is doing but rather I think about my own experiences.

Hell, I listen to plenty of lesbian artists, and I don't ever think about two women being together even though that is what has most likely happened with the singer.

Anyways, if anyone knows remotely who I am, they would already know I'm proud of Frank either way.


----------



## InFam0us (Jul 4, 2012)

^there's nothing hard to understand. People often like things because they are relatable. You take away what they relate to and you will most likely alienate some.

Frank likes dick. That's his prerogative. No hate for him from me whatsoever. Do you.

But I'm one of the people that definitely won't be fucking with his music.


----------



## Kue (Jul 4, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> ^there's nothing hard to understand. People often like things because they are relatable. You take away what they relate to and you will most likely alienate some.
> 
> Frank likes dick. That's his prerogative. No hate for him from me whatsoever. Do you.
> 
> But I'm one of the people that definitely won't be fucking with his music.



So a song is relateable depending on what the artist has between his legs?

Don't you find that superficial at the very least?


----------



## InFam0us (Jul 4, 2012)

Humans are superficial. Some to a more extreme extent than others.

And yes, gender and sexual orientation can influence and change the outlook/perspective of someone regarding a body of work.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 4, 2012)

Well judging from what I just read which is from his tumblr he's clearly speaking from a woman's perspective I mean regardless of the fact he's a fruit I still fuck with dude because he makes great music man Pyramids was an amazing track.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Darmody (Jul 4, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


>



Tyler's like the worst friend ever


----------



## Zenith (Jul 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hBo8KGWxxVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 4, 2012)

Tyler is funny as fuck


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 4, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Tyler is funny as fuck



That shit had me on the floor.

I'm still gonna check that channel orange album, though admittedly I think I'm gonna skip the rumoured homoerotic tracks that are supposedly on it


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2012)

I thought my brother was lying about Frank until a couple hours later i decided to check shit out for myself. I dont know how i feel about this man, i love Nostalgia Ultra too


----------



## Parallax (Jul 4, 2012)

So Franky Ocean might be gay

who gives a shit

like really


----------



## Parallax (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll still listen to his shit as long as it's quality

especially if his stuff will still get me laid


----------



## InFam0us (Jul 4, 2012)

You ain't alone Vault

He alienated a lot of people.

I bet its also not a coincidence that all this is happening now that we're nearing his album release.  He'll probably make lady Gaga type of numbers now. But I just can't fuck with it. His music lost/gained a whole different meaning. One that is not for me.


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2012)

Can you honestly get laid while listening to Frank Ocean referencing smashing or getting smashed by another dude?

Is there something you aren't telling me Para?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 4, 2012)

So far none of  his songs seem homoerotic

but even then who cares about it it's not like he's switched up to strictly over the top gay songs.  Y'all just overreacting


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm gonna avoid them homoerotic songs like mad though..I don't wanna hear that shit they say there's at least 4 in the album

It being near the release of his album was my first thought. It's kinda like how Kramer went on that "^ (use bro)" tirade like a week before the Seinfeld collection DVD release or whatever. It did record numbers no?


----------



## Darmody (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm guessing he really was singing about a pharaoh instead of cleopatra on pyramids 

I read that the track "forrest gump" is on some gay shit and a few others too.

I'm gonna wait for someone to upload the non gay version of channel orange then I might download it.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 4, 2012)

what the fuck. Frank Ocean was like my go to shit. This is depressing.


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2012)

Don't listen to a guy because he's gay.
Great tolerance. I don't get why the hip hop community is so bigoted.

I never liked Frank Ocean anyways so it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 4, 2012)

How do you not like Frank Ocean.

And the songs are just different if you know they were written for another guy instead of a girl.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah but this has never been an issue until he came out.  His songs work because they're not too gender specific

Anyways I don't see the big deal but whatever


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2012)

Its true most of his songs are never gender specific.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 4, 2012)

Frank is gay as in happy like me- Lil B


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 4, 2012)

> I believe that marriage isn't
> Between a man and woman but between love and love



Frank Ocean - We All Try


----------



## Sloan (Jul 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]PM6eQyBpMKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2012)

So people can't listen to his songs because he's bisexual? It's 2012 ffs. Get with it because more people will come out of the closet, not less.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 5, 2012)

To be fair, most of us said we still gonna give him a listen, some just said they're gonna skip the gay songs as in the songs where he's addressing a dude. Which is understandable, that shit doesn't float everybody's boat. 

We have all been pretty respectful. Inf was the one that said he's quitting his music but even him said he has not hatred or anything like that towards Frank, he just said this revelation gives him another perspective to Frank's music, one that isn't for him. All in all, we're good.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KQkPzX78LH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 5, 2012)

Straight Dracula flow

I fucking knew it


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 5, 2012)

Parallax said:


> So Franky Ocean might be gay
> 
> who gives a shit
> 
> like really



A lot of people who got problems of their own... in their heads.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 5, 2012)

New God Flow and Loco-motive, good times for hip hop.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> So people can't listen to his songs because he's bisexual? It's 2012 ffs. Get with it because more people will come out of the closet, not less.



It's not because he's bisexual. ffs. Actually read what people are saying instead of just getting on your fucking horse and acting so progressive. 

It's because of the way those songs are and the lyrics and the imagery. You know, listening to the lyrics is part of the song.

It's just weird to picture that the song was written for dude on dude which personally i don't find hot at all.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2012)

Has it even been confirmed actually?

also who says his songs are written about guys a lot of his songs are hetero or neutral so as of now it's clearly been a non issue and I don't see how it'll suddenly change.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 5, 2012)

It's been pretty much confirmed by the rest of the Odd future collective via twitter.  Saul good though I don't care if his songs contained hetero or non-hetero themes dude can write a song and love's a universal feeling it doesn't belong to a specific sexual preference or theme so just enjoy the shit dude drops.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah, still love his tracks and won't stop listening to them unless I feel like a line is blatantly homo because that is not what I want to hear when I'm listening to Frank Ocean.

Loving Gambino's mixtape so far.


----------



## Ausorrin (Jul 5, 2012)

This song goes so hard. Everybody went hard. Schoolboy Q surprised me too 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCRTaw9SY8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 5, 2012)

I know y'all are blastin that black hippy, right?
Just listened to frank ocean for the first time.
He's neat. I like him.


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2012)

Why do you type like you are rapping?


----------



## Muah (Jul 5, 2012)

This thread is so full of some ol off brand bullshit.

That Naz shit go hard


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 5, 2012)

Vault said:


> Why do you type like you are rapping?



Me? I don't.
At least on the internet, I use dashes to signify bars.

"Like/this."


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 5, 2012)

I heard The BasedGod is starting an other hip-hop movement....stay tuned- Lil B


----------



## Gain (inactive) (Jul 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vl9qO0722ik[/YOUTUBE]

amazing! tybg!


----------



## Gain (inactive) (Jul 5, 2012)

i also like how half of my facebook wall is lil b memes


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 6, 2012)

Thx check out my new mixtape Rich After Taxes- Lil B


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 6, 2012)

Check out my boys mixtape and beat tape.

I rapped on a few songs.

Particularly 

Jasper, and Death knows no King


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 6, 2012)

I fancy listening to some Cam'ron actually.

Oh boy. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jul 6, 2012)

More Fire from Nasty Nas. This is shaping up to be one of his better projects.
I can't wait for this shit to drop.




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fU_P8pPB0Jc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 6, 2012)

Kelis should sue for him using her dress in the cover.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 6, 2012)

Not bad.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 6, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Not bad.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 7, 2012)

@ AP I'm gonna peep that when I get a chance.

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F3e0CsKRWM[/YouTube]


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 7, 2012)

Man, was wondering if that was a young Cole, URL confirmed it. Haven't listened to anything from him in a while.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 7, 2012)

Is the J. Cole + Kendrick Lamar collab still on?


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 7, 2012)

This is probably old news to some of you, but it turns out Youtube parody rapper Krispy Kreme;


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Me? I don't.
> At least on the internet, I use dashes to signify bars.
> 
> "Like/this."



Dash = "-"
Slash - "/"


----------



## Bleach (Jul 7, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Is the J. Cole + Kendrick Lamar collab still on?



Yea supposedly...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 7, 2012)

Bleach said:


> Yea supposedly...



....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jag91vyQrOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Austin (Jul 8, 2012)

Did anyone listen to Royalty?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 8, 2012)

Not yet, waiting for some decent internet. Can't stream it where I'm at


----------



## Fayrra (Jul 8, 2012)

I wonder if Greydon has been posted on here yet?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkuFmwpvMtQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Jul 8, 2012)

austinuzumaki said:


> Did anyone listen to Royalty?



Didn't like it at all. It's at the bottom of his list I'd say.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 8, 2012)

speedyg said:


> ....



lol that was perfect.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 8, 2012)

austinuzumaki said:


> Did anyone listen to Royalty?


I liked it; it was decent.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 8, 2012)

I been listening to a lot of Pusha T lately. Was just wondering what/which do you all consider to be his best work?..I wanna peep more shit from him..


----------



## God Movement (Jul 8, 2012)

Even after all the Clipse stuff, I still like Fear of God 2 the most.


----------



## Austin (Jul 8, 2012)

Bleach said:


> Didn't like it at all. It's at the bottom of his list I'd say.



I feel the same way, culdesac was much better. Royalty had way to many features.


----------



## Gain (inactive) (Jul 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wWlpl6Zwo00[/YOUTUBE]

next dimension shit


----------



## Austin (Jul 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zNdgkZWOjx4[/YOUTUBE]


the beat is sickk


----------



## Gain (inactive) (Jul 8, 2012)

hey it's

[YOUTUBE]MV_3Dpw-BRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Austin (Jul 8, 2012)

I know thats why it's sickk!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 8, 2012)

"My president is black and my prius is blue"


----------



## Austin (Jul 8, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> "My president is black and my prius is blue"



Tina fey killed it though.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 9, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> "My president is black and my prius is blue"


THAT'S RACKS ON RACKS DAMMIT

you feel me? you feel me?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 10, 2012)

Not hip--hop but enough people here listen to him. He released it early


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2012)

it's good


----------



## Bleach (Jul 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCTmIDLh7CA[/YOUTUBE]

Favorite Cole song.

I'm sure ya'll have heard it but can't resist posting this beast again


----------



## Ausorrin (Jul 10, 2012)

Favorite Cole song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETd3-S5RJpQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 10, 2012)

That frank Ocean album is WOW...JUST WOW, people need to buy that album. I'm buying two.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 10, 2012)

The entirety of Frank's album was amazing not a song on there I didn't like.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## KnightGhost (Jul 10, 2012)

That frank ocean MY GOD WOW AMAZING.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 11, 2012)

gotta DL channel orange soon.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jul 12, 2012)

Life is good just leaked

*Spoiler*: __ 



DL <----




listening now


----------



## God Movement (Jul 12, 2012)

Couple nice tunes on there.

EDIT:

Listened through again, who am I kidding, I reckon it's a pretty damn brilliant album. Favourites are: Bye Baby (beat is simply mesmerizing as is the voice sample used on it and lyrics the lyrics are touching and intricate), You Wouldn't Understand and Accident Murderers.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jul 12, 2012)

its one of his best albums imo. My favourites are Bye baby, Nasty, accident murders and Cherry Wine (I just love the soul inspired sound on this). The rest of the project is also great.


----------



## Vault (Jul 12, 2012)

So that new Frank Ocean is awesome, amazing album but that Forrest Gump track is mad homo man.


----------



## Kamuto (Jul 12, 2012)

Indeed one of his best albums, favs are nasty, bye baby and cherry wine, kudos to nas, only wish Swizz beats wasn't on the album, I just hate him, his voice and his beats


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jul 13, 2012)

Need a link to Nas - Trust. How can I download it?
Nevermind, I found it. 
DL

Both Nas and Frank released amazing albums. I am proud.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok so I'm pretty sure I've heard this beat multiple times but I can't for the life of me think what song it's from. Help me out here?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8stvmChWnfE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 13, 2012)

Nas' album has leaked!?!


holy shit


----------



## Greed (Jul 13, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I been listening to a lot of Pusha T lately. Was just wondering what/which do you all consider to be his best work?..I wanna peep more shit from him..



Im diggin New God Flow

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJcQ5j3q0S0[/YOUTUBE]

Though I guess 'Ye really shined more in this one. Still, dope track

Any Jon Connor fans here?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 13, 2012)

Old school, but still good.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 13, 2012)

Also really getting really getting the sick beat from No Church in The Wild.


----------



## Sloan (Jul 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9tdTdVPaJ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Jul 13, 2012)

God Movement said:


> I believe it's Drake - Miss Me.



Yeap that's it. Unless he got it from somewhere too. For now I'm just going with that. Thanks.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 13, 2012)

Who is this Frank Ocean you kids are raving about? 

The new better version of Kanye West?

Lay it down for me.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 13, 2012)

Lol

He's an amazingly talented RnB singer. A member of Odd Future.

Probably one of the best things to happen to the "urban" scene in the last few years.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 13, 2012)

Fuck yeah. I'm so ready!


----------



## InFam0us (Jul 13, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Fuck yeah. I'm so ready!



This news couldn't come at a better time. Can't wait.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 13, 2012)

Better than God's Son?

Might be a chance of that.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 13, 2012)

I gotta download this new Nas. Seems like it's all the rave


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2012)

lol God's Son was turrible

I guess I'll check it out but I fear it may be overhyped


----------



## Ausorrin (Jul 13, 2012)

That new Kendrick Lamar though  > > > > >


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2012)

I didn't really like it :\

I just can't get into him.  I've even seen him live and it did nothing for me :[


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 14, 2012)

Kendrick :33

Good looks Mike.


----------



## ducktape (Jul 14, 2012)

lil b

[YOUTUBE]5I-hDgEKSW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jul 15, 2012)

Serious question guys. 

Brooklyn or Queens?

Which borough has the better artists?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2012)

Staten Island


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 15, 2012)

Queens. They got Nicki.


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2012)

Lyrical genius here.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RXfVSQYh84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 15, 2012)

Never heard a rapper from Queens.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2012)

Nas 
A Tribe Called Quest
LL Cool J
Mobb Deep
Kool G Rap

you've surely heard them right


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5nZtPz7F18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 15, 2012)

All of them I guess guys from Queens don't rep their shit like Bx then lol.


----------



## ducktape (Jul 15, 2012)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Serious question guys.
> 
> Brooklyn or Queens?
> 
> Which borough has the better artists?


queens got a tribe called quest and they're the greatest hip hop group of all time

so queens wins


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 15, 2012)

That's arguable.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 15, 2012)

Murs is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and I don't condone bandwagon faggotry he's riding off Frank Ocean's hype. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwTSPcNSi40[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 15, 2012)

A Tribe called Quest are some GOAT level people but how you just gonna act like the Roots never existed man?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 16, 2012)

Roots, Outkast, Wu-tang, Beastie Boys


----------



## God Movement (Jul 16, 2012)

Who the hell is Murs

But whoever he is it's clear he's bandwagoning


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Nas
> A Tribe Called Quest
> LL Cool J
> Mobb Deep
> ...



Yeah, but Nas was born in Brooklyn, so he's a Brooklyn-Boy 4 life.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 16, 2012)

Brooklyn. Easy.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 16, 2012)

Public Enemy>ATCQ.


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2012)

ducktape said:


> queens got a tribe called quest and they're the greatest hip hop group of all time
> 
> so queens wins


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2012)

for the record I like Brooklyn more

I was just naming some Queens artists since Mike said he'd never listen to any


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 16, 2012)

I would say Brooklyn overall. I just feel they have a deeper talent pool that appeals to me with better variety. There are also more minuses for Queens, in my opinion. 

Pete Rock/CL Smooth, Mos, Biggie, Kweli, BDK, Jay, Gang Starr, GZA, Ace, O.C., Jeru, Buckshot, AZ, Saigon.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2012)

GZA will always be Staten Island to me, anyone from the Wu Clan really


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah, that's fair. I wasn't going to put anyone from the Wu, initially.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 16, 2012)

September 25th for F&L 2. Hope its good. I liked but didn't love the singles


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpD8pO4NQws[/YOUTUBE]
/murder


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 16, 2012)

Nas new joint is ON POINT


----------



## LayZ (Jul 16, 2012)

Kameil said:


> Murs is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and I don't condone bandwagon faggotry he's riding off Frank Ocean's hype.





God Movement said:


> Who the hell is Murs
> 
> But whoever he is it's clear he's bandwagoning


I like Murs. He's not the best out or anything but he's got some good songs. I don't get the hate for this. Its a story telling song about something thats relevant in our society. You say he's bandwagoning because he's addressing what people are talking about?  People have been on this stop gay bullying thing way before Frank Ocean came out.  I doubt he wrote the song and shot a video purely in response to Frank's recent admission. 

Call him what you want. I just know this is the same dude that tried to wife up Roxy Reynolds.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jul 17, 2012)

Kameil said:


> Murs is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and I don't condone bandwagon faggotry he's riding off Frank Ocean's hype.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwTSPcNSi40[/YOUTUBE]



Song came out in October 2011, long before Frank Ocean came out.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

That Life is Good. 



I also grill Nas about his beat selection but this shit is on point on production.


----------



## Kamuto (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey guys, what's your most anticipated album for this year? Mine are:
50 Cent - Street King Immortal
Slaughterhouse - Welcome to our house
Kendrick Lamar - Good Kid, MAad City
and more but i forgot


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 17, 2012)

Anthony, wow! All my feelings about Nasir and his career. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42RML92tDyQ&list=UUt7fwAhXDy3oNFTAzF2o8Pw&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 17, 2012)

I dunno that review seems a bit biased.  The instrumental selection on this album is light years ahead


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't think Summer on smash should have been in the album, just feels out of place.


----------



## Distance (Jul 17, 2012)

I skipped Summer on Smash, and I agree that it did feel out of place. Whatever he was thinking of doing by placing that song in the album didn't work for me. Maybe he wanted an album for everyone?


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 17, 2012)

1. No Introduction - 4.5/5
2. Loco-Motive feat. Large Professor - 4.5/5
3. A Queens Story  - 4/5
4. Accident Murderers feat. Rick Ross - 5/5
5. Daughters - 5/5
6. Reach Out feat. Mary J. Blige - 3/5
7. World’s An Addiction feat. Anthony Hamilton - 4.5/5
8. Summer On Smash feat. Miguel & Swizz Beatz - 3/5
9. You Wouldn’t Understand feat. Victoria Monet - 3/5
10. Back When - 4.5/5
11. The Don - 4/5
12. Stay - 3.5/5
13. Cherry Wine feat. Amy Winehouse - 3/5
14. Bye Baby - 4/5


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

That's accurate TDA imo. However I would rate, stay and bye baby a little higher.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll have to cop that if it's as good as everyone's saying it is.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 17, 2012)

Been a minute. Saw all of the hype for the Frank Ocean so I checked it out. Tbh I ain't really feelin it at all. Must just be an odd case where the artist just doesn't click. 

Like Para and Kendrick Lamar 


And besides the homo content of it I thought Forest Gump was one of the better tracks as far as beat and melodies and such.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 17, 2012)

Not really a Nas guy. At all, but I guess I'll have to give this a listen.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEUNGSC3oe4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God Movement (Jul 18, 2012)

Earl's a beast


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't really rate him like that. Nothing special imo.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 19, 2012)

Real Talk 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRVOOwFNp5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 19, 2012)

Heard Nas - _ Life is Good_ yesterday. He's still fairly fucking good when he's arsed. His best album since..? The last ten years at least, of course. I reckon it's a contender for Nas' 3rd best album which is about all you can ask for to be fair.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 19, 2012)

Am I a bad person if I chuckle everytime I see this in Konoha Mall's front page?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 19, 2012)

The Hopsin track isn't my thing at all to be honest. The lyrics are too weak to carry the song. It's almost literally come down to just making statements that rhyme. Then there's the gimmicks.. a bit of a struggle just listening to the whole song. It's clearly intended for a very different, younger audience though.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree.

I still give it an ''aight'' rating due to the multies. He can play with words and sounds.

but yeah..everything you said is on point.


----------



## Darmody (Jul 19, 2012)

erictheking said:


> a bit of a struggle just listening to the whole song..



So true. Gimmicks everywhere, from content to voices, tones and visuals.

It was painful to watch.



> I honestly feel like grabbing your head and hitting it
> Matter fact you don't even deserve a brain, gimme it!



^wtf is this shit?


----------



## God Movement (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah, I was talking more in terms of wordplay than the quality of the song itself.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 19, 2012)

Listening to some more of LifeisGood, might have to increase my ratings for some of the songs to 5/5 still.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 19, 2012)

Darmody said:


> So true. Gimmicks everywhere, from content to voices, tones and visuals.
> 
> It was painful to watch.
> 
> ...



I can pull lines out of any song and laugh at it. It's rap. 

And gimmick? Well he's sticking to a topic that kind of needs to be addressed since a lot of idiots listen to rap and hopefully be like "Oh yo...what em I doing with my life"


----------



## Ausorrin (Jul 19, 2012)

Talib Kweli ft. Kendrick Lamar & Curren$y - Push Thru

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phHs3raZiNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah, its obvious that Hopsin's image is purely designed to get attention.  But he's not sacrificing the integrity of his craft or subject matter. As a listener, image is always secondary to lyrical content. 

I can't wait for the Kweli mixtape to drop.


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2012)

I still remember the Beautiful Mixtape. Best mixtape i have ever listened to.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jul 19, 2012)

> But forreal son it kinda fucks up the good mood of this shit so far. Like you at a pool party n Lupe Fiasco jus walked in on some "Yo...hol up...yall females dont gotta be disrespectin yallselves like THIS..." type shit.






> I dont want my seeds growin up in a world that lets Swizz "Rape Face" Beatz record hooks on dope albums


----------



## Gain (inactive) (Jul 19, 2012)

erictheking said:


> The Hopsin track isn't my thing at all to be honest. The lyrics are too weak to carry the song. It's almost literally come down to just making statements that rhyme. Then there's the gimmicks.. a bit of a struggle just listening to the whole song. It's clearly intended for a very different, younger audience though.



truth


NEW DANNY BROWN TRACK


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


>




this should be good.



LayZ said:


> Yeah, its obvious that Hopsin's image is purely designed to get attention.  But he's not sacrificing the integrity of his craft or subject matter. As a listener, image is always secondary to lyrical content.



Yeah, he's not selling out, the problem is his lyrics are shit. Not in the sense that they lack coherence or substance, but in that there's very little or no artistry to them whatsoever. I'm not saying this because I think he looks like a spastic, I'm just calling it like I see it as far as the music goes. I'm genuinely baffled how anyone could enjoy a song like that unless they were 11-14 years old, because it sounds like it was written by someone that age. No offence to anyone who enjoyed the song, still.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 19, 2012)

7 fucking years since this dropped... time flies. 

[YOUTUBE]FyGfEdU0_pY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vat Hayato (Jul 19, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm probably the only one here that hasn't peeped Life is Good. Need to find time for it.



You're not alone on this. I'm still transfixed with Channel.Orange.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Real Talk
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRVOOwFNp5U[/YOUTUBE]



Man ever since that song came out (fucking yesterday) I see people saying that Hopsin's the shit and whatnot like he's the only conscious rapper out there. You see the comments in that video? Shit was full of people who think hip-hop/rap sucks except "songs like this". It was amazing.

The song is fine IMHO. He gets the message across without the deepness that some other rappers prefer which I suppose is better for the people who don't listen to rap as much.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyone hear listened to 3 Kings yet?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 20, 2012)

''conscious rapper'' is something that I always try to ignore when I read/hear but the shit rubs me off the wrong way.


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2012)

Is Eminem a sell out?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 20, 2012)

Eminem is irrelevant.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 20, 2012)

No he isn't.


			
				Point_Blank said:
			
		

> Eminem is irrelevant.


Your opinion is irrelevant and wrong.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh God it's Shark        .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 20, 2012)

Immortal  Technique FTW.


----------



## Zenith (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm on the border of bolivia working for pennies

treated like a slave 

the coke fields have to be ready

the spirit of my people starving,broken and sweaty

Dreaming about revolution  looking at my machete...


----------



## Ausorrin (Jul 20, 2012)

With Eminem, either I really like the song or really don't like the song


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 20, 2012)

Lol shark

Lol x2 eminem


----------



## Kamuto (Jul 20, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Eminem is irrelevant.



Well, I see why you might think that but Eminem always does this when working on a project, he goes off the grid and if he were irrelevant then nobody would listen to tracks when he releases them but everyone gets a bit excited or has to have a listen even if he/she hates the guy


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't.

He's been past his expiry date for a while. Some manage to regain form but eminem? Nah breh.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 20, 2012)

Btw, In before crazymtf and shark


----------



## Kamuto (Jul 20, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I don't.
> 
> He's been past his expiry date for a while. Some manage to regain form but eminem? Nah breh.



That maybe true but in my opinion we'll know after his next album


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 20, 2012)

There's a next album? 

You done went and fucked up my day


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BjPDbljXUq4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 20, 2012)

erictheking said:


> 7 fucking years since this dropped... time flies.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FyGfEdU0_pY[/YOUTUBE]



Brings back some nice high school memories. It's a shame AZ couldn't really adapt well to the changes in the game, but he still has some classic joints.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 20, 2012)

Point Blank is right. Eminem has lived off his  first two commercial successful albums and hasn't got near them since. 8 mile aside, nothing has really interested me from Em since then.


----------



## mali (Jul 20, 2012)

Eminem IMO is like backed beans left overs. 

You can heat it up in the microwave, but it always comes out tasting dry.

@Nihilus

Man Gambino and Schoolboy Q are heavy, Ab-Souls is just on some uda uda shit.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tupb87ahm6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kisame (Jul 21, 2012)

Ignorance.


----------



## Gain (inactive) (Jul 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Nrnq4SZ0luc[/YOUTUBE]

this is awesome no homo


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 21, 2012)

Just listened to Hopsin, I like the guy.  He says what we are all thinking sometimes with some cool wordplay with a coherent message.  He's kind of like Fiasco mixed Tyler the creator and Gambino.

Saw nas in concert, did lot of stuff from life is good not very into it.  Nas actually has some freaking sick beats just isn't pop friendly.

And yah Eminem is irrelevant, still a pretty good rapper though.


----------



## Zenith (Jul 21, 2012)

from what perspective is Eminem irrelevant?

are you talking strictly from the influence he has

or strictly about the music he makes


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2012)

Hopsin is so meh, I feel like it would be easy to write with his style.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2012)

Eminem isn't irrelevant by any means lol


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 21, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> from what perspective is Eminem irrelevant?
> 
> are you talking strictly from the influence has
> 
> or strictly about the music he makes





Mider T said:


> Eminem isn't irrelevant by any means lol



I don't think he is. Just his influence has been on the wane over the years.


----------



## Zenith (Jul 21, 2012)

then that's another story if you're talking about influence


but if you want to go that way his relevance is still very much present for that matter


----------



## InFam0us (Jul 21, 2012)

Can't remember the last time I seen anyone checking for Eminem's material.

Dude is irrelevant. At least in hip hop circles. Who really cared for Relapse? Compare it to the buzz and clamor his previous works had and yeah...With his last album, his music transcended into pop. The other day I seen a "rihanna vs eminem vs Katy Perry" marathon on 4music, no lie.

He hasn't brought anything new to the table, in fact, he's more reliant on features to get a hit now than in his better days, and his music is now sorry sing along shit that after being raped in pop charts and getting out of them you won't really remember it existed, let alone go out your way to get it.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2012)

I like his new style better than his whiny SSLP voice.  8 Mile was the first time I really cared for Em.


----------



## Zenith (Jul 21, 2012)

I care for Relapse,because I don't give a shit what reviewers have to say about a certain band of music I appreciate

it's funny that you say he doesn't bing up anything when his style has almost completely changed from his younger days(more mature and all that stuff)


but yeah I'm not going to argue tastes,but I've remainded of the same opinion on him in throughout this years,and I feel he's not become worse at all,it's simply called changing and growing up


but also many that talk dhit of his album,haven't even listened to the songs properly or the lyrics for that matter


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 21, 2012)

Eminem is irrelevant..Really he is.

There's no way around it..Let's just close the casket on this one and move on.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 21, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Eminem is irrelevant..Really he is.
> 
> There's no way around it..Let's just close the casket on this one and move on.



Do you condemn rappers going comercial and earning their cheddar?


----------



## InFam0us (Jul 21, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> I care for Relapse,because I don't give a shit what reviewers have to say about a certain band of music I appreciate
> 
> it's funny that you say he doesn't bing up anything when his style has almost completely changed from his younger days(more mature and all that stuff)
> 
> ...



I and most likely most reviewers/critics don't give a shit about what you say.

See any idiot can play that game.

I wasn't even envisioning reviews with my post, more so the online hip hop community and the rap circles I'm part of. Fact of the matter is, when something is hot, it is hot.

More mature/grown up than in his younger days? Eminem touched on serious social matters on sslp, criticized and ridiculed established pop culture notions all without the need to appeal at pop audiences, at least not on the same scale.

Besides, when I said bringing something new, I meant to the genre not him becoming an emo beta bitch. Apparently, that's growing up to some.

Your last paragraphs is just mindless fanboy generalization to excuse eminem's decline and fall of grace.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 21, 2012)

Ouch.

@Mider nah breh, I condemn awful and blatantly formulaic music. I must not be the only one though because his last joints were dashed under the rug as far as hip hop goes.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 21, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I like his new style better than his whiny SSLP voice.  8 Mile was the first time I really cared for Em.


 

You shit-taste-having-bastard.



InFam0us said:


> Can't remember the last time I seen anyone checking for Eminem's material.
> 
> Dude is irrelevant. At least in hip hop circles. Who really cared for Relapse? Compare it to the buzz and clamor his previous works had and yeah...With his last album, his music transcended into pop. The other day I seen a "rihanna vs eminem vs Katy Perry" marathon on 4music, no lie.
> 
> He hasn't brought anything new to the table, in fact, he's more reliant on features to get a hit now than in his better days, and his music is now sorry sing along shit that after being raped in pop charts and getting out of them you won't really remember it existed, let alone go out your way to get it.



Agree with all of that. Personally, I don't know anyone who was still listening to him from about 5 years ago.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 22, 2012)

Eminem hasn't been good in FOREVER.

He got out cyphered in Shady Cypher 2.0, he did well, but Budden/Crooked I did better.

Eminem use to make more complete music, now he relies on his insanity flow to carry him without putting too much thought into his lyrics.

Last song he ever did that I liked was Toy Soldiers.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 22, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> He got out cyphered in Shady Cypher 2.0, he did well, but Budden/Crooked I did better.


Are you stupid/deaf?


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 22, 2012)

LOL you're the biggest Eminem fan so I don't really care.

If talking about random shit just to rhyme really makes you believe Eminem is the best feel free to be entitled to your own opinion.

I'll be here listening to some Kendrick


----------



## Deweze (Jul 22, 2012)

I could never get into kendrick


----------



## Deweze (Jul 22, 2012)

Vault said:


> I still remember the Beautiful Mixtape. Best mixtape i have ever listened to.



Best mixtape you ever heard since 2004 to now? no way


----------



## Kisame (Jul 22, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> LOL you're the biggest Eminem fan so I don't really care.
> 
> If talking about random shit just to rhyme really makes you believe Eminem is the best feel free to be entitled to your own opinion.
> 
> I'll be here listening to some Kendrick


You're deaf though, your opinion is hardly sensible.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 23, 2012)

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUv6twdvoCQ[/youtube]


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 23, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> I and most likely most reviewers/critics don't give a shit about what you say.
> 
> See any idiot can play that game.
> 
> ...


Online Hip-Hop community? This is who condemns who is important enough and who's good and bad? Lolz right.


----------



## InFam0us (Jul 23, 2012)

You can't be that idiotic.

Throwing shade won't take from the fact dude is has its been rightly stated irrelevant.

For  years now, the internet contributes the most for an artist's buzz, if you couldn't grasp I was highlighting how I haven't seen anyone checking for Em's shit whether online or not from my post then you need help. Funny enough you're an online videogames blogger/reviewer.

I won't waste anymore of my time with you, you probably think those folks moving eminem's albums are the core hip hop audience. Smh.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 23, 2012)

Shark said:


> You're deaf though, your opinion is hardly sensible.



 I've been following Eminem since I was a little kid, and in my highschool days I knew all of his songs, all the hidden ones too.

He doesn't have fire in him anymore, back then his crazy ass flow was REAL, now it's just saying random shit that rhymes.

I rather listen to something with substance too, such as Kendrick, Ab-soul, Nas, Roots, Warm Up/FNL J.Cole, etc.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 23, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Btw, In before crazymtf and shark



 **


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah I thought his earlier songs were...stupid?  For lack of a better word?  And he had that fake high pitched voice.  He got rid of that and I like him alot better for it.



Chocochip said:


> He got out cyphered in Shady Cypher 2.0, he did well, but Budden/Crooked I did better.



Good God no.  They saved the best for last with Eminem in that cypher, how could possibly not think that was beastly?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 23, 2012)

LolBudden.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 23, 2012)

WHEN I DIE 

BURY ME INSIDE THE GUCCI STAWWWWWWW


----------



## Deweze (Jul 23, 2012)

SHE GOT A BIG BOOTY SO I CALL HER BIG BOOOOTY

DAMNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't get U, Dawg.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 23, 2012)

speedyg said:


> I don't get U, Dawg.



ALL I WANT 4 MY BERFDAAYYY IZ A #BIGBOOTYGURL


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 23, 2012)

2 CHAAAAIIIIINNNNNNZZZZ


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RTnpR6s1wg[/YOUTUBE]

Neighborhood Pusha is cocaine raps hall of famer.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 24, 2012)

MIXTAPE OF THE YEAR, shit goes haaaaammm


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 24, 2012)

Listening to some of my favourite tracks earlier today, found this..

[YOUTUBE]fNvwjxn8t-0[/YOUTUBE]

There's fuck all like vintage freestyle rap. Caned the beat to pieces.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2012)

>Banks

lol good one.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]SqJctNiTHXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 25, 2012)

The ice cream man is cominggg!

[YOUTUBE]Ovn_3lHBhyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itachi0982 (Jul 26, 2012)

Got a few new beats up on this, kind of a different sound compared to my older ones, but let me know what you guys think


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 26, 2012)

So I've been listening to Rick Ross' new album.

What can I say about the song "Sixteen"? Shit is fucking cash, yo. H.A.M.

[YOUTUBE]yQyh98GcKZU[/YOUTUBE]

oh lordy lawd...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qIlZzHg8JOo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God Movement (Jul 26, 2012)

@lk3mizt said:


> So I've been listening to Rick Ross' new album.
> 
> What can I say about the song "Sixteen"? Shit is fucking cash, yo. H.A.M.
> 
> ...



Lessons learned:

Don't get Andre 3000 to feature on your album, you'll get showed up, fast. The album is pretty epic tbh, Ten Jesus Pieces and Amsterdam can literally be played for hours and you won't get bored.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 27, 2012)

Ross has an ear for production which really carry his albums.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 27, 2012)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Ross has an ear for production which really carry his albums.



this x 1000000000. I couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 27, 2012)

Good to see you posting here again AP.

And yeah, I agree, I been saying Ross has one of the best ear for beats out there:


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 27, 2012)

3K killed Ross' shit by the way.

Oh and this dropped today I think:

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwGBhl3NpSA[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 27, 2012)

Am i the only one with no time for J Cole though? 

--

Commercial rap, hate it with a passion...

[YOUTUBE]AI1Rgk3MUxs[/YOUTUBE]

shotgun, slamming in your chest piece blaow!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 28, 2012)

He's cool. Admittedly he didn't fully meet my expectations but he has a catalogue full of tracks I like..up until his last mixtape.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 28, 2012)

Just uninteresting, for me. No more no less really. Some rappers have a quality in their delivery that overwhelms everything they're on.. was listening to Word...Life yesterday. O.C. had that in buckets. I seriously think he's never been bettered in pure delivery of lyrics. There's others in his class, but probably none better.

Then I flipped through some channels, heard a Lil Wayne track and got vexed again.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]lzLKklvmG7c[/YOUTUBE]

I love the beat.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 28, 2012)

Anyone here a fan of chilll/jazzy-hip hop? e.g. Nujabes, relus, Michita


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 30, 2012)

Speaking of flow though.

[YOUTUBE]sLIWpghZ5wY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]QZjfkGy6ZzM[/YOUTUBE]

The man's not bad is he..



Sanshouo said:


> Anyone here a fan of chilll/jazzy-hip hop? e.g. Nujabes, relus, Michita


Know her?
[YOUTUBE]Xqx9GVlzqSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2012)

Tokimonsta is cool.  She used to play live a lot in LA and quite frequently since she's a native there but not anymore :[


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah she's quality. Haven't been to a gig in a minute..


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 30, 2012)

Anybody heard of joey badass?

Just found him

[YOUTUBE]V4xYGFc9Yw4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]_OWxzaraElQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 31, 2012)

Thought the thread regulars would like this or at least find it interesting.



> SNOOP Dogg has officially dropped the Dogg act and upgraded his name to "Snoop Lion".
> The rapper says he underwent a spiritual and artistic rebirth while in Jamaica where he was given the new moniker by Rastafarian priests.
> Legally he isn't any sort of animal, of course, but must go by the name Calvin Cordozar Broadus, Jr.
> "I want to bury Snoop Dogg, and become Snoop Lion" Mr Broadus Jr told journalists at a news conference in New York.
> ...



Source


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, Joey BadA$$ isn't bad at all, he needs to work on his pronouncing but he has shit to say


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 31, 2012)

Snoop Lion? 

Mic check!

[YOUTUBE]7n9hAjs8yv0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]f6LrKhhH5B8[/YOUTUBE]

Hard on hoes to the max.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]dOmr0hQmwW4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M78Pg4eASCg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiOcVWQY2bc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGHd6UoGEu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 1, 2012)

Neptune V Battle Trailer





> Kicking off August with a bang, here’s the first of what should be many  dope projects to expect this month. Odd Future member Domo Genesis teams  up with producer Alchemist to give us his latest mixtape, No Idols,  which is more like a free album if anything. This project features Tyler  the Creator, Earl Sweatshirt, Freddie Gibbs, Smoke DZA, and then some.  Continue reading below for the download & tracklist.



Looks like a sad movie


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2012)

YES

THANK YOU SQUARE-SAN


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 1, 2012)

Rather domo than wack ass hodgey


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 1, 2012)

I saw Drake at STC today, lol. Pretty random but yeah.


----------



## Gain (inactive) (Aug 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]YbGq5qnxbjQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]AHET2ulVNoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Aug 2, 2012)

GOOD Music - Cruel Summer Album art


----------



## mali (Aug 2, 2012)

Gain said:


> [YOUTUBE]YbGq5qnxbjQ[/YOUTUBE]



i dont even 

Also, holla yall.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U441ogRNplY&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

check out my verse, i've got the second verse, lemme know what u think.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]AHET2ulVNoU[/YOUTUBE]



Why'd you post the worse song on the tape


----------



## mali (Aug 3, 2012)

JB the Jedi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U441ogRNplY&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> check out my verse, i've got the second verse, lemme know what u think.



Your pretty good, just go over the delivery abit.

Im likin the beat too.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 3, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Why'd you post the worse song on the tape



Because Spaceghost Purrp


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 4, 2012)

JB the Jedi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U441ogRNplY&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> check out my verse, i've got the second verse, lemme know what u think.



There's no lyrics on the second verse to be fair. It's better than the first verse at least.


----------



## Austin (Aug 5, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Why'd you post the worse song on the tape



This is not the worse song on the tape, It is actually quite good.


----------



## Gain (inactive) (Aug 5, 2012)

Lil Wayne Taking Break from Rap to Become Skateboarder


----------



## Austin (Aug 5, 2012)

Gain said:


> Lil Wayne Taking Break from Rap to Become Skateboarder



What an Idiot.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 5, 2012)

austin said:


> This is not the worse song on the tape, It is actually quite good.



Good is a strong word. Id say acceptable.

I prefered 

[YOUTUBE]ZVkgUYARWao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 6, 2012)

Gain said:


> [YOUTUBE]YbGq5qnxbjQ[/YOUTUBE]



LOL THIS IS TOOOO GOOOD


----------



## Austin (Aug 6, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Good is a strong word. Id say acceptable.
> 
> I prefered
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ZVkgUYARWao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Augors (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 8, 2012)

Does this count as intelligent rap/hip-hop?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]t-Uq_QyvMdY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2012)

Augors said:


> Makes we wonder how Missy Elliot feels about this. But this gives me chills hearing Aaliyah again.



Timbaland doesn't like it, she probably doesn't either. Drake was  meh af on it, but I liked it because it was  Aaliyah


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 8, 2012)

50 Cent be on the rise again.

I shall say no more.


----------



## Austin (Aug 8, 2012)

50 cent will always be on the rise.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Ubereem (Aug 9, 2012)

Hopsin is Dope!


----------



## Austin (Aug 9, 2012)

The more I listen to Royalty, the more I realize it's a great tape.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]SQJbTHqd8nk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 10, 2012)

.... he's really not the right guy to launch an attack on weak gimmick rappers  

[YOUTUBE]qW6jwh_kL0U[/YOUTUBE]
a 17 year old Buckshot showing how it's done.  Yeah I live in the past


----------



## Deweze (Aug 10, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Rather domo than wack ass hodgey



Lets be honest they all wack man


----------



## Austin (Aug 10, 2012)

Deweze said:


> Lets be honest they all wack man



They can spit fire, you have to admit that.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 10, 2012)

SMH at me just hearing this now... 

[YOUTUBE]tThq3EINsh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Duckitology (Aug 10, 2012)

J reyez is the first artist I've seen that doesn't rap about cars, money, sex, or bitches.

#Respect.


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 11, 2012)

Duckitology said:


> J reyez is the first artist I've seen that doesn't rap about cars, money, sex, or bitches.
> 
> #Respect.



Get the fuck outta here. lame ass..


----------



## Augors (Aug 12, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Timbaland doesn't like it, she probably doesn't either. Drake was  meh af on it, but I liked it because it was  Aaliyah



I figure.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 12, 2012)

Mali said:


> Your pretty good, just go over the delivery abit.
> 
> Im likin the beat too.



thnx, bro. working on my delivery as we speak. heres a recent one we did i have the 2nd verse. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgQwM3xhZnc&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Austin (Aug 12, 2012)

Gain said:


> [YOUTUBE]QPntjTPWgKE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ck



LOL this is good shit...


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 13, 2012)

You bitches be missing out on that good shit...


----------



## Bleach (Aug 13, 2012)

Gain said:


> [YOUTUBE]QPntjTPWgKE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ck



That's pretty damn amazing


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 13, 2012)

She mad cuz I do hit it no more[YOUTUBE]7rkGXfq2eec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2012)

dat new aaliyah was riiiggghhhttt, drake or no drake
and i know im wild late with this, but frank ocean is too real, gay or no gay 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]0VhciYFKdk8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]cKkZIcnjhJY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]gjya1CaGmQ4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]y-YNhmZ8Nv8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Austin (Aug 13, 2012)

itachi0982 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/-0fSCoOfQqU
> [/YOUTUBE]Im really feelin this track right now.



Me too......


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 13, 2012)

finally, someone posted DMX x iM@S. xD


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2012)

beastly shit


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Was about to post that Lupe song. I love it. I've been down on Lupe recently but love Lamborghini Angel.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Sloan (Aug 15, 2012)

"Only way I'd have a challenger is if I bought a dodge" Genius...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLQXsAue7ok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]R9tVqsgaQHw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ausorrin (Aug 16, 2012)

DJ Khaled feat. J. Cole, Big Krit, & Kendrick Lamar- They Ready

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPu5qSkRbcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 17, 2012)

That new AB is the shiiii


----------



## Kameil (Aug 17, 2012)

Dude had me believe this shit was a 90's video for a second. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6zFvLaoomA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 17, 2012)

Helluva beat.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 17, 2012)

Kendrick Lamar on fire.


----------



## Kai (Aug 18, 2012)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFyvYQkHPd8[/Youtube]

Andre Nickatina murking it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 18, 2012)

Ramen_Bowl said:


> Kendrick Lamar on fire.



Feel good bro


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 18, 2012)

Yo my friend just produced this FIRE joint....been on repeat for me.a


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 18, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> DJ Khaled feat. J. Cole, Big Krit, & Kendrick Lamar- They Ready
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPu5qSkRbcg[/YOUTUBE]


oh my oh my oh my


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 18, 2012)

Earl

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FS35SshVxQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Augors (Aug 18, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> DJ Khaled feat. J. Cole, Big Krit, & Kendrick Lamar- They Ready
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPu5qSkRbcg[/YOUTUBE]


I love that typo on Kendrick's name.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2012)

Gain said:


> [YOUTUBE]QPntjTPWgKE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ck



I lost it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CU7ure2_Vv8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Austin (Aug 18, 2012)

Casey Veggies is underrated.


----------



## Sloan (Aug 19, 2012)

"Hood Pharmacist put you on medicare"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL-DVgflTJk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]oWSVyCIPEGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## FireFistMase (Aug 20, 2012)

Elzhi is gonna be dropping a new album this year and I'm hoping that the RICANstruction (Chino XL) finally does as well. It keeps getting pushed back.

I also hope that Doe or Die 2 (AZ) gets a release date soon. Plus I heard that Binary Star and Organised Konfusion were supposed to be getting back together...don't know if there's any truth behind it though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Sloan (Aug 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvmdRlEL54Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xcsUzzkqCQM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Austin (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Wicked (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Austin (Aug 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7zjuxoJYBs8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]H8UONMajlF0[/YOUTUBE]

Richie Branson kills the Otaku rap game


----------



## FireFistMase (Aug 22, 2012)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHvaAwSLqKU&list=PL520C066AE20EA322&index=20&feature=plpp_video[/Youtube]


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YLy4j8EZIk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Aug 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bVTnsj0I-Eg[/YOUTUBE]

Murdered the beat rest in peace the game Obama Based God taking over Task Force please report- Lil B


----------



## Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> [YOUTUBE]bVTnsj0I-Eg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Murdered the beat rest in peace the game Obama Based God taking over Task Force please report- Lil B



This is the "Intelligent" Rap thread.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwWWLds3RQA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSbZidsgMfw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItVKnzfHdNg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87P3UiUUyB0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1UhU0jbhcE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST4HeGPuw8Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbjhM3Bmusw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Zuph7yAP5oY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## FireFistMase (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## ducktape (Aug 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UK3kbvRJYvM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3yx8-Mmcz5Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]0JfdP1iHB1M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]1P361OzI-38[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]MF499NGYAsc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]uzSIk-LqFhk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]yt81qPljutM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]USSez4WbAM8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]uIaYi5MculE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 25, 2012)

Classic.


----------



## Vault (Aug 25, 2012)

> I reign subliminal inside your visual
> Try to supply your physical with my spiritual side of this lyrical
> I'll appear in your dreams, like Freddie do, no kidding you
> Even if I stuttered I would still shi-shi- shit on you


----------



## Sloan (Aug 27, 2012)

Sick

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2Q-ryjqN6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Austin (Aug 28, 2012)

Asap Mob tape. Thanks me later.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 28, 2012)

My latest mix

[YOUTUBE]ZHbOO-1z6vQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Austin (Aug 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]YnoA4cxtNLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2012)

why did they have to cut this out. that's that shit I don't like


----------



## Austin (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah I think that verse needs to be in the regular one.


----------



## Sloan (Aug 29, 2012)

Dude should've blew up.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxcORULK-zM&feature=BFa&list=FLUecPgffJltucCwBhORPZcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FireFistMase (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Austin (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Aug 31, 2012)

Austin said:


> This is the "Intelligent" Rap thread.



Exactly why I post only intelligent videos Lil B is displeased with your negative energy. Next time speak to me when your redy- Lil B


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2012)

i know yall gon feel this 

[YOUTUBE]pwHuEDCM7xs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scud (Sep 1, 2012)

Of course. That right there is one of Jay Dee's finest beats and one of Pharcyde's best tracks. When it comes to that album though, i'm in love with this one


----------



## Sloan (Sep 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4PQtd__4mI&list=FLUecPgffJltucCwBhORPZcg&feature=mh_lolz[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVaQa1DnHN8&feature=BFa&list=FLUecPgffJltucCwBhORPZcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Sep 4, 2012)

What the fuck is that shit?


----------



## LayZ (Sep 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Vlvu914qtg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sloan (Sep 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWcTBZFh244&list=FLUecPgffJltucCwBhORPZcg&feature=mh_lolz[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 4, 2012)

Austin said:


> This is the "Intelligent" Rap thread.



We're doing this shit again?


----------



## On and On (Sep 4, 2012)

what the fuck is all this bullshit rap doing in this thread? ugh you people suck


----------



## God (Sep 4, 2012)

that soulja boy...


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 4, 2012)

On and On said:


> what the fuck is all this bullshit rap doing in this thread? ugh you people suck


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Pqu3-_qoOg0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]KeN9c2GYJkk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]7siVSslHPMQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ekomM8aobQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2012)

Austin said:


> [YOUTUBE]YnoA4cxtNLA[/YOUTUBE]



kill

I was COMING to this thread to ask if anyone knew of an artist by this name. 

Anyone know a good variety of Hip Hop artist that don't talk about like...the same stuff on the radio? I can listen to some of it, but I got done listening to some of Yelawolf and liked some of his tracks.


----------



## Austin (Sep 4, 2012)

Flow said:


> kill
> 
> I was COMING to this thread to ask if anyone knew of an artist by this name.
> 
> Anyone know a good variety of Hip Hop artist that don't talk about like...the same stuff on the radio? I can listen to some of it, but I got done listening to some of Yelawolf and liked some of his tracks.



If you want different, Odd Future has a variety of rappers who don't get radio play.


----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2012)

Cool, I'll look them up. 

Please, continue anyone who has more. And nothing like "CONSPIRACY POLITICAL" like that one guy....what's his name. Made a song about some guy raping his own mother


----------



## Austin (Sep 4, 2012)

That would be Immortal Technique I believe, I don't like him much either.

[YOUTUBE]qggxTtnKTMo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Austin (Sep 4, 2012)

Also, New A$AP Rocky. 

louboutin

It's not a very good song, but Rocky is good in it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 4, 2012)

Austin said:


> That would be Immortal Technique I believe, I don't like him much either.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]qggxTtnKTMo[/YOUTUBE]



Why? 

Because you don't like his lyrics?


----------



## Austin (Sep 4, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Why?
> 
> Because you don't like his lyrics?



Lyrics don't bother me, I just don't like his flow.


----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2012)

Also, can we please start spoil tagging the videos if it helps. FFS, the page took forever to load, and I'm using chrome.

EDIT:

Disregard my sig though.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 4, 2012)

Austin said:


> Lyrics don't bother me, I just don't like his flow.



So who's flow do you like? Something quick Like Twista or more measured like Nas?


----------



## Austin (Sep 4, 2012)

speedyg said:


> So who's flow do you like? Something quick Like Twista or more measured like Nas?



I would lean more to a 2Pac Flow, but I think my Favorite flow is Earl's.

[YOUTUBE]wrKlaClMbCI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vasco (Sep 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU3vMcNXxHw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Sep 4, 2012)

dude immortal technique is pretty fuckin tryhard...


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't really like IT either.


----------



## Austin (Sep 4, 2012)

His Flow seems too forced.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 4, 2012)

That's not really it. But I guess.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 4, 2012)

Austin said:


> I would lean more to a 2Pac Flow, but I think my Favorite flow is Earl's.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wrKlaClMbCI[/YOUTUBE]



completely agreed


----------



## Sloan (Sep 4, 2012)

My favourite flow is Ether, love me some diss tracks.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHt-JyI-8Vk&feature=g-vrec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 4, 2012)

What do you mean your favorite _flow_ is Ether? That's......a song


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2012)

Cubey said:


> dude immortal technique is pretty fuckin tryhard...



>Comes back after a year
>Same complaints

Classic Cubey **



Sloan said:


> My favourite flow is Ether, love me some diss tracks.



Doesn't use rap terms correctly yet claims to be a rap fan

RUH ROH


----------



## Sloan (Sep 4, 2012)

Well rappers don't usually have one single flow for the whole span of their career but I guess that's just one of my favourite songs ever of anything.  I listen to rap so I guess I'm a fan though, also high.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbvYD9tGAms&feature=BFa&list=FLUecPgffJltucCwBhORPZcg[/YOUTUBE]

lmao the begining is Barney.


----------



## Austin (Sep 4, 2012)

Any Childish Gambino Fans here?


----------



## Ausorrin (Sep 5, 2012)

So did anyone listen to Wayne's Dedication 4? 

I've been hearing mixed reviews


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 5, 2012)

I fuck with Gambino


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2012)

Top 5 Gambino songs?


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## T.D.A (Sep 5, 2012)

This is jammin.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uK1V15B5sw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2012)

Listening to Detroit now, took forever because Datpiff crashed lol.


----------



## Sloan (Sep 5, 2012)

Pretty whatever so far, that Kendrick+Royce track I'm waiting to pop up though.


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2012)

So far the highlight is RWT, but that was already released.


----------



## Sloan (Sep 6, 2012)

RWT, Mula, Higher and 24 karats are the highlights imo.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKMOU7MrpjA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Sep 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]mQBtfABHb4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Sep 6, 2012)

This upcoming album is Lupe's last.



Sad to see him go


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 6, 2012)

So I can make beats now


----------



## Augors (Sep 6, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So I can make beats now


Dat Rock sample. 

FlyLo fans?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pVHC1DXQ7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sloan (Sep 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBCkgBwXmYI&feature=autoplay&list=FLUecPgffJltucCwBhORPZcg&playnext=1[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVyToJ2OfVU&feature=BFa&list=FLUecPgffJltucCwBhORPZcg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH23vwBRWOo&feature=BFa&list=FLUecPgffJltucCwBhORPZcg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEOqKtR-wdQ&feature=BFa&list=FLUecPgffJltucCwBhORPZcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2012)

Why did you post that second video?


----------



## Austin (Sep 6, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Why did you post that second video?



lol that's what I thought.


----------



## Sloan (Sep 6, 2012)

Cause' I like it...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwYiVcpJZQg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywpu9yAgAC8[/YOUTUBE]

LOL I forgot all about this, heard before I even heard any other version of the song.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ-hPNrKdZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2012)

My latest shit


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 7, 2012)

New G.O.O.D. Music


----------



## Bleach (Sep 9, 2012)

Beat was dope. Wasn't really feelin Big Sean on that though and the hook kinda annoyed me. Not bad overall.


----------



## Austin (Sep 9, 2012)

So after a few days of listening to Detroit, I came to the conclusion I don't like it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 9, 2012)

Detroit rides.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 9, 2012)

Gonna make a new beat soon

Thinking Chrono Trigger samples

Maybe even Zelda


----------



## Austin (Sep 9, 2012)

Zelda is too common, I would go with Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 9, 2012)

Not Hyrule Field


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 10, 2012)

damn that loaded lux calicoe battle. good thing lux already brought a coffin.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 10, 2012)

Save the end of the third round and choking in the first, Lux was amazing

Save that, Calicoe was a fucking beast


----------



## Lightning Strike (Sep 10, 2012)

God damn, hope Lupe doesn't actually drop his Food & Liquor Part 2 plans because of this Chicago gang shit.


----------



## Sloan (Sep 10, 2012)

Lol he said he gonna quit rapping on twitter.  

Leaning on that trap music.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Sep 10, 2012)

Trap music is awful.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 10, 2012)

Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love

Pat Stay v Head ICE

not sure if I can embed, because it's still unlisted


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 10, 2012)

lol Head Ice

lol


----------



## Sloan (Sep 10, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> Trap music is awful.



You know Jeezy and T.i. were/are trap rappers too and I'm pretty sure neither are awful.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 10, 2012)

Jeezy is pretty ass tbh


----------



## Sloan (Sep 10, 2012)

Trap or die and Can't ban the Snowman were classics imo.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Sep 10, 2012)

Sloan said:


> You know Jeezy and T.i. were/are trap rappers too and I'm pretty sure neither are awful.



It's subjective.

I don't like either artist.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 10, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> Trap music is awful.





bbq sauce said:


> Jeezy is pretty ass tbh



Both of you are terrible.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Sloan (Sep 10, 2012)

That's what I'm talkin' bout' lol thought I was the only one.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALiXBP4aFik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 10, 2012)

Obama's back.


----------



## Sloan (Sep 10, 2012)

This goes hard.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRwUMcZ5cXc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lightning Strike (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 11, 2012)

See my prior post.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Sep 11, 2012)

Mike's too hard on the dope now to dislike trap music.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 11, 2012)

.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 11, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Both of you are terrible.



Just not feeling that "I'm a dopeboy I sell drugs shit"

I can fuck with it, if the dude rhyming is actually good at rhyming but Jeezy is relatively simple. He uses the same schemes the same words, same shit, just rehashed.

I wouldn't knock nobody if that's the shit they like, I just can't fuck with it.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2012)

^Pretty much that.  TI is pretty good at it with his delivery, flow, etc., so I stay interested.  Jeezy...isn't.


----------



## Sloan (Sep 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0gdCFxZ3Pw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Qp6RhamhnE&feature=BFa&list=FLUecPgffJltucCwBhORPZcg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaVs_UfY26M&feature=BFa&list=FLUecPgffJltucCwBhORPZcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 13, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> Trap music is awful.





Lightning Strike said:


> It's subjective.



I like how you go from a generalized assertion to "its subjective".


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 13, 2012)

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1-z2hxXxKg[/youtube]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]aJltq844KUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 13, 2012)

[YouTube]hHcJMMZYljw[/YouTube]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 13, 2012)

Just found out 'Dat Shit Cray' is in fact 'Dat Shit Kray' and a reference to the Kray twins in the 50's and 60's, which would mean Jay-z tried some twisted cockney rhyming slang of some sort in that song.

Is that true?


----------



## Vault (Sep 13, 2012)

I first heard Jeezy use that shit cray 

A long time ago, these 2 aren't the originators rather they just made it more accessible t the masses.


----------



## God (Sep 13, 2012)

Definitely second Jeezy.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> I first heard Jeezy use that shit cray
> 
> A long time ago, these 2 aren't the originators rather they just made it more accessible t the masses.



So they just sampled it? That makes more sense.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 13, 2012)

You aren't sampling it if you're just saying the same word as someone else...


----------



## Bleach (Sep 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqwGxXo3qdE[/YOUTUBE]

The beat gets unnecessarily loud at times can't hear shit. As the Youtube comment says, would've been better if it was Frank Ocean singing  .  

It's ok.


----------



## Sloan (Sep 13, 2012)

I got court tommorow, I don't even go,
I don't even show, I got shit to do, 
only god can judge me, who the fuck is you

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGn0rPPqCSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ausorrin (Sep 14, 2012)

New Fabolous , "So New York"

"I'm so New York, Weezy prolly don't like me"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_GXit82cnA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Sep 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]_Uj30xZWOLE[/YOUTUBE]

Only the real wons can understand this- Lil B


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sA38GTieZ5s[/YOUTUBE]

Telling the security to fuck off


----------



## Austin (Sep 15, 2012)

just downloaded Cruel Summer, I will give my opinion on it after I listen to it.


----------



## Naked (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey, I've been listening to CYNE and Five Deez for a while now, but I'm in need of more music like them. Can someone recommend me a few artists?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 16, 2012)

Austin said:


> just downloaded Cruel Summer, I will give my opinion on it after I listen to it.



Yeah I listened to it couple o times now. And its underwhelming as fuck. Well it not bad, but I expected more from a Kanye West product 

I actually already got this feeling when I saw how mediocre the singles "Mercy", "Cold" & "Clique" were

Now listening to this as a whole it has little redeeming value. Rap-subject is pretty much the same in every track, its not really a cohesive album. 

Production is good though. Lyrically its a hit & miss, but Pusha T was pretty constant and good throughout the album, and for me that dude is star from the GOOD roster (not counting Kanye of course). Also Kanye was never that good lyrically, but compared to MBDTF & WTT Kanye has stepped backwards, lyrically

Overall 6.5/10 

Top 3 track: Sin City, Bliss, New God Flow


----------



## Deweze (Sep 16, 2012)

With everybody even kanye dropping underwhelming shit, you know that means something revolutionary is coming soon


----------



## Tash (Sep 16, 2012)

Naked said:


> Hey, I've been listening to CYNE and Five Deez for a while now, but I'm in need of more music like them. Can someone recommend me a few artists?



Nicolay

Fat Jon solo projects

Inverse's So True EP

Panacea

mmmm probably Flying Lotus


----------



## Scud (Sep 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZObY8WdWBbE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Austin (Sep 16, 2012)

LOL @ this guy saying Mercy and Clique were mediocre.


----------



## God (Sep 17, 2012)

Mercy was, I liked Clique though.


----------



## Ausorrin (Sep 17, 2012)

Some new J. Cole "I'm a fool"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn47k4_rPG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 17, 2012)

Pimp C  Bootsy Collins  The repeat button


----------



## Austin (Sep 17, 2012)

erictheking said:


> Pimp C  Bootsy Collins  The repeat button


----------



## Sloan (Sep 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HeQTJ0xzp4&feature=BFa&list=FLUecPgffJltucCwBhORPZcg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEj1BdsBEFU&feature=BFa&list=FLUecPgffJltucCwBhORPZcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scud (Sep 17, 2012)

Sloan said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEj1BdsBEFU&feature=BFa&list=FLUecPgffJltucCwBhORPZcg[/YOUTUBE]


One of my boys hit me up from school yesterday to tell me to download this track. Now that I hear it, I'm glad I didn't. This shit is more bland than a Hallmark movie.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Muah (Sep 18, 2012)

Cnor did url come out with any new calico battles?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 18, 2012)

Lux vs Calicoe was uploaded a week and a half ago.

Calicoe has been filling job applications after that 3rd round ever since..in the hopes of getting this work.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU5PVFjsQG8&feature=context-gfa[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 18, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU5PVFjsQG8&feature=context-gfa[/YOUTUBE]


wait what lol


----------



## Muah (Sep 18, 2012)

Rule number 62 of being a black rapper: never say you love a white girl or that you assosicate with her for more than anything but getting head.


----------



## Muah (Sep 18, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> event was in Harlem IIRC



Your right wow. I thought because I seen x factor calicoe and another detroit rapper battle their it was in detroit.

To me inordeer for Calicoe to make full recovery and stay strong in the game is to take someone like aye verb or DNA. Not really but the url fan boy in me demands that I see it.


----------



## Scud (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, we all know every legit black rapper only gets down with asian chicks 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIdkaLLxfkM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 18, 2012)

Murs the gawd.


----------



## Vault (Sep 18, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU5PVFjsQG8&feature=context-gfa[/YOUTUBE]



Err, I wasnt expecting that...


----------



## Ausorrin (Sep 18, 2012)

So apparently, Diggy Simmons drops another diss track on Cole based a few lines he freestlyed last week at a concert 

"I guess I rattled you snaggletooth you know better
Thought J stood for Jermaine not Jet Setter"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeBGkaCZsG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 18, 2012)

Iron vs Mook is out

just a heads up


----------



## God (Sep 18, 2012)

Diggy needs to chill with his teletubby beef or whatever he's goin off about


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 18, 2012)

Where's that famous Lil B dancing gif 'lessons' with some random american white folk?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Iz1o9Ng-mvM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Sep 19, 2012)

New Kanye collab album a yes or a no?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2012)

Ummm guys, I hope you don't mind me asking and I'm just really curious, but can you post an example of an un-intelligent hip-hop/rap?


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2BKnkRZLCs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 19, 2012)

Cole should just fuck his sister for real and end it lol.


----------



## Austin (Sep 19, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Ummm guys, I hope you don't mind me asking and I'm just really curious, but can you post an example of an un-intelligent hip-hop/rap?



[YOUTUBE]8m5CIcbytfM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 19, 2012)

Bitch I look like Jesus Christ


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 19, 2012)

Austin said:


> [YOUTUBE]8m5CIcbytfM[/YOUTUBE]



You dare disrespect based god


----------



## Austin (Sep 19, 2012)

Lil B is a bitch.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 19, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Iron vs Mook is out
> 
> just a heads up



It was mediocre.


----------



## Ausorrin (Sep 19, 2012)

So apparently, Food and Liquor 2 leaked today


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 19, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> It was mediocre.



Had no chance of living up to the hype.. I didn't even finish it tbh

Plus an hour long battle? no thx

Plus the crowd was disgraceful.. smh


----------



## Honzou (Sep 19, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> It was mediocre.



I agree, and plus Mook disappointed me very much.

The Calicoe and Loaded Lux battle was more entertaining.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 19, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> So apparently, Food and Liquor 2 leaked today



You must tell me where...

NVM I found it. Let's give this bitch a listen


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2012)

Austin said:


> [YOUTUBE]8m5CIcbytfM[/YOUTUBE]



My ears bled after 1min of listening to that...I dunno..song?

Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Austin (Sep 19, 2012)

For some reason people in this thread like lil b...


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Ummm guys, I hope you don't mind me asking and I'm just really curious, but can you post an example of an un-intelligent hip-hop/rap?



That thread is in this section too, just look it up.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh I see. Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]cmHkzRb90D8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ix8kLAPQsjE[/YOUTUBE]



Ausorrin said:


> So apparently, Food and Liquor 2 leaked today


Shits like 5 years old


Austin said:


> For some reason people in this thread like lil b...



How can you not like him. He is so bad its amazing. He is like raps william hung


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 20, 2012)

Honzou said:


> I agree, and plus Mook disappointed me very much.
> 
> The Calicoe and Loaded Lux battle was more entertaining.



forreals, Pat Stay vs Head ICE was better than anything from SM2 so far.


----------



## mali (Sep 20, 2012)

O lawl this thread is still here.

Cant fucking wait for October 22nd.

And Diggy needs to get the fuck out of here, stupid gem.

In other news, Kendrick still mindfucks me with his shit. God damn it 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWSo-Yb-mZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Wd97to06OII[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]d8Al6jOopPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sloan (Sep 20, 2012)

This man goes IN.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0O9fknO-W0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muah (Sep 20, 2012)

Plz that battle was a shame.


----------



## Vault (Sep 21, 2012)

Much better than Iron vs Mook


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]DV9icas-ttM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Salem (Sep 21, 2012)

Has anyone had the chance to listen to the new Flying Lotus album?


----------



## Vault (Sep 21, 2012)

Is that really Jay z's Twitter?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 21, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]DV9icas-ttM[/YOUTUBE]





the way he punked k shine


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 21, 2012)

Vault said:


> Is that really Jay z's Twitter?



Yeah, its legit.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 22, 2012)

Why is the whole world acting like Lux last round was revolutionary??

If that's the case, somebody teach Bill Cosby how to rhyme words acappella so he can take over URL.


----------



## Ausorrin (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 22, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Why is the whole world acting like Lux last round was revolutionary??
> 
> If that's the case, somebody teach Bill Cosby how to rhyme words acappella so he can take over URL.



I don't think people are acting as if it was revolutionary per se..

It's more so a combination of factors that got people hyping.

Lux has been a crowd favorite for years..a decade even..this was his return

Then you have him choking on the first round

Calicoe has been gassed up since he beat math, mind you I always thought that was more to math not being on point than calicoe being amazing in that battle, that's beside the point, the thing is, because he's been gassed up since, some people wanted to see him humbled

Calicoe's persona is built around his dad being a BMF affiliate

After a choke that bad, most didn't expect lux to bounce back

Calicoe didn't do himself any favors by not being at his best, he did exactly what most expected, a bunch of "our generation is better than lux" some alright gunplay and a bunch of set ups that lead nowhere..I mean, "y'all want wordplay?" Then proceeds to spit something about the week days and killing lux because he owed him money..

Lux came with the "give you the bigger picture" theme to the battle..he spat some shit" about frames, then the calicoe instagram pic, and culminated with the "get the bigger  picture" last round

Calicoe got emotional, he shouldn't have let people know it affected him on a personal level

Add lux's charisma and "you gon get this work" catchphrase..and yeah..

Things just aligned lux' way.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah IMO Lux won..

I just hear buzz all over the net about how dope his 3rd was.. I'm like.. all he did was take what all the old dudes say to the young dudes, and made it rhyme.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 22, 2012)

True. 

It's mostly lux' charisma and calicoe being the perfect target for that preaching that makes it. 

Hopefully next battle up will be better than mook vs iron.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 22, 2012)

To be fair, I have nothing against gun-go-off, hustle-hard type battle rappers. In fact, lux in his prime was one. Calicoe 1st round was pretty nice. 

I don't think its anything to do with maturity, more so preference..and execution. 

Them corny geeky weak white boys with them "you look like" bars/set ups in the other leagues like grindtime and kotd are dull as fuck too


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 23, 2012)

Better than Mook vs Iron:


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2012)

"You gon' get this work" is probably gonna be inserted into popular songs for a little bit


----------



## God (Sep 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hz5IOri3um0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Sep 23, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Better than Mook vs Iron:


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 24, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> To be fair, I have nothing against gun-go-off, hustle-hard type battle rappers. In fact, lux in his prime was one. Calicoe 1st round was pretty nice.
> 
> I don't think its anything to do with maturity, more so preference..and execution.
> 
> Them corny geeky weak white boys with them "you look like" bars/set ups in the other leagues like grindtime and kotd are dull as fuck too



Pat Stay the illest white boy out tbh.

Bender too.

KotD is more than a buncha Kid Twist clones.


----------



## mali (Sep 24, 2012)

>I just clocked that Frank Ocean is gay/bisexual

I am so fucking late 

Props to him though, having the courage to come out. And what the fuck is tyler gonna do, his songs dont seem very "gay friendly"


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 24, 2012)

Mali said:


> >I just clocked that Frank Ocean is gay/bisexual
> 
> I am so fucking late
> 
> Props to him though, having the courage to come out. And what the fuck is tyler gonna do, his songs dont seem very "gay friendly"


----------



## Ausorrin (Sep 25, 2012)

Buying Food and Liquor 2 later on today


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 25, 2012)

BFK new Gibbs kinda nice


----------



## Swift (Sep 25, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> Buying Food and Liquor 2 later on today



I want this so badly. It's time.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6P7vJo7RoEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Z-kbi3YysfQ[/YOUTUBE]

Oh God


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 25, 2012)

So far my favorite battle shown from SM2. Holla absolutely killed it in the first round. I seriously flipped my shit when he started remixing his bars. 

smackwithchips.gif


----------



## Jam66es (Sep 25, 2012)

it was meant to come out a while ago really


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 25, 2012)

Since the Mook/Solomon battle was so fucking terrible

It was needed


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 25, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So far my favorite battle shown from SM2. Holla absolutely killed it in the first round. I seriously flipped my shit when he started remixing his bars.
> 
> smackwithchips.gif



Mine too.

holla got that.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 25, 2012)

Johnny Appleseed

Johnny fucking Appleseed


----------



## God (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought John John held his own fairly well. I did notice some namedropping/biting too but it is what it is, he was entertaining.

But yo what is it with everyone and those father rhymes


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 25, 2012)

And speaking of Hitman

[YOUTUBE]lWFj9jPknKo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ausorrin (Sep 25, 2012)

Man, Wiz got bodied on his own song by an R&B singer 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBGbYagI6G4[/YOUTUBE]

The Weeknd did do his thing though


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 26, 2012)

Hold it downnnnnnn
Hold it downnnnnnn

Lol international P


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 26, 2012)

At least he's no J Fox

Thank the maker


----------



## Honzou (Sep 26, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> At least he's no J Fox
> 
> Thank the maker



'Fox is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'
ever since that Soul Khan battle vs. QP  Fox has been getting bodied on any battle he appears in, he doesn't even have to rap.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 26, 2012)

Cubey said:


> I thought John John held his own fairly well. I did notice some namedropping/biting too but it is what it is, he was entertaining.
> 
> But yo what is it with everyone and those father rhymes



The way I see it:

1st - holla
2nd - John John
3rd - holla

Holla takes it 2-1.

And the crowd needs to stop that lame booing and regional bias. Fuck alladat.


----------



## Gain (Sep 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0eSefMI91nc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sloan (Sep 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivrND21DOdc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-67pzuAHB-8&feature=BFa&list=FLUecPgffJltucCwBhORPZcg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyboF3LU0rk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Sep 27, 2012)

How come none of yall are promoting your shit here? I think there's a few of you producers out here that need to ride that consistent wave.  Since I haven't posted in a minute and what not here's a link to my soundcloud it's hugely updated and what not i recently dropped some joints.


----------



## Vault (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 28, 2012)

Ghost >>>>

edit:


----------



## Ausorrin (Sep 28, 2012)

Some new J. Cole. I love the beat for this song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me_OjZhd87M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gain (Sep 28, 2012)

Mali said:


> >I just clocked that Frank Ocean is gay/bisexual
> 
> I am so fucking late
> 
> Props to him though, having the courage to come out. And what the fuck is tyler gonna do, his songs dont seem very "gay friendly"



still not as gay as 

[YOUTUBE]Nrnq4SZ0luc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Sep 28, 2012)

What 
The 
Fuck


----------



## Deweze (Sep 29, 2012)

Kameil said:


> How come none of yall are promoting your shit here? I think there's a few of you producers out here that need to ride that consistent wave.  Since I haven't posted in a minute and what not here's a link to my soundcloud it's hugely updated and what not i recently dropped some joints.



Sent you something


----------



## itachi0982 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey does anyone know where i can download Little Brother albums? I'm trying to get all their songs but i don't know where to


----------



## God (Sep 30, 2012)

hey guys a friend of mine just dropped this on my news feed earlier, and of all those i'm gonna be a rapper types, this shit really stuck out

please check it out and whatever whatever

[YOUTUBE]6UNiG_LBIaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Oct 1, 2012)

SSSHHHHMMMMMMRRRRRRRAAAAAAACCCCCCKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2012)

Mein latest beat

[/URL]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2012)

Also

[YOUTUBE]EybwJQ_u2TE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scud (Oct 1, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Mein latest beat
> 
> [/URL]


That sample is awesome, but I'd work on those drums. Not the sequence, but the sounds you used are a little flat. Try layering your kicks and snares if you don't already.

Thoroughly enjoying this record on my day off. Gotta love the jews and their holidays
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYY_SMm34pk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2012)

That's my only problem. It's hard to find the right drums to go with the beat itself. Especially when it comes to 808 kicks. Any other tips?


----------



## Muah (Oct 1, 2012)

I may just watch a bunch of arsonal battles just to hear how suge didn't come to detriot.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2012)

>BET Hip Hop Awards Cypher Lineup



> Snoop Lion (Snoop Dogg), T.I., DMX, A$AP Rocky, Cassidy, Mystikal,  Talib Kweli, B.o.B, Eve, Boy Jones, Brianna Perry, Childish Gambino,  Chipmunk, Lil Chuckee, The Kid Daytona, Driicky Graham, E-40, YG,  Hopsin, Iggy Azalea, Joey Bada$$, K?La, Kendrick Lamar, Kosha Dills,  Kurupt, Mac Miller, *Murda Mook*, DJ Quik, RZA, ScHoolboy Q, Tito Lopez,  Trae Tha Truth, Xzibit, Angel Haze, and Ab-Soul.





> *MURDA MOOK*





> *MURDA MOOK*


 
​


----------



## God (Oct 1, 2012)

Fuck that, Joey Badass and Hopsin in this bitch


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 1, 2012)

>Childish
>TI
>Ab-Soul

oh my


----------



## Muah (Oct 1, 2012)

Schoolboy Q Cassidy, DMX, Talib Kwaeli...


Fucking Kendrick Lamar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scud (Oct 1, 2012)

Rza will be terrible. E-40 will be hilarious. Talib will kill it.

Fuck alot of the others on there. Like lil chuckee



Darth Nihilus said:


> That's my only problem. It's hard to find the right drums to go with the beat itself. Especially when it comes to 808 kicks. Any other tips?


Hm I guess it comes down to building a huge sample library and using compression/eq when needed. I use an MPC, and before my record collection got out of control, I used a lot of sample packs from the internet and some of the stock drum sounds in my DAW (I track in Logic).

Now I'm reminded of what a bitch looking through samples for matching kicks is.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a sample library for just that reason. I like to mess around with the samples and see how they sound with a few kicks and hats here and there. Hard finding some good 808s without having to pay to download them though.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 1, 2012)

T.I.,, A$AP Rocky Childish Gambino,, YG, Hopsin,, Joey Bada$$, Kendrick Lamar RZA, ScHoolboy Q


Oh yes


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 1, 2012)

Too much 90s RnB in my mind.

Foxy saves the day.

[YOUTUBE]ihrswUP5M5w[/YOUTUBE]

Heavy D just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 1, 2012)

After 3 years, that Conceited battle still haunts Arsonal.


----------



## Honzou (Oct 1, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Too much 90s RnB in my mind.
> 
> Foxy saves the day.
> 
> ...



lol Heavy D

Foxy used to be nice (even if others wrote for her), I'd rather listen to her thjan Lil' Kim.

speaking of 90's R&B I've been listening to lots of R. Kelly lately. He may just have the biggest catalog of sex songs to date.


----------



## Gain (Oct 1, 2012)

[vimeo]33060886[/vimeo]                        .


surprisingly good


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 1, 2012)

I cant click that. It has waka on it


----------



## Sloan (Oct 1, 2012)

*Dope.*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49xA0Bl8uog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 2, 2012)

New Kendrick Lamar. Definitely a banger. Just Blaze on the beat

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GqpqFVDX54[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 2, 2012)

Saw Kendrick Lamar, Ab soul, Jay Rock, and Stalley perform tonight.

Took a picture with Kendrick and challenged him to a rap battle.

He loled.

EDIT

Mannie Fresh randomly came on stage when Stalley was on. Cash as fuck.


----------



## Honzou (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm just gonna leave this here.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvWgnD5Hhjc[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## memphiz (Oct 2, 2012)

^  lol

big ghost always delivers



[YOUTUBE]FzJ1KVTIkkc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Oct 2, 2012)

> But that aint even the problem here b... I mean...this some shit I woulda expected from that unitard rockin boy wit the owl n budgie tats n two infant socks for eyebrows or Amber Rose's amphibian extraterrestrial life partner but I aint think Wasalu would go there wit this type a cakeboy shit.



I kinda agree with this review. F&L II was straight. 

F&L I>F&L II> Lasers IMO


----------



## mali (Oct 2, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> Saw Kendrick Lamar, Ab soul, Jay Rock, and Stalley perform tonight.
> 
> Took a picture with Kendrick and challenged him to a rap battle.
> 
> ...



I am fucking jellyof you. No really, Im going to kill you in your sleep 


And rofl, what was up with the whole MMG vs G-Unit at the BET awards  
Fucking Ross fighting Jeezy and loooool Gunplay getting jumped


----------



## God (Oct 2, 2012)

oh fuck i missed it


----------



## mali (Oct 2, 2012)

Aparrently 50 went upto Gunplay and gave him a quick one, staright after 5-8 other guys (supposedly security guards plus G-Unit members) wrapped Gunplay.

It wasnt all bad for Gunplay though, he managed to drop one of the guys while they were dropping back and he fucked the guys shit up 

Gunplay could have ran away at the start, ratings for not running for what its worth


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 2, 2012)

>Rick Ross


----------



## Mider T (Oct 2, 2012)

I saw Kendrick Lamar a few weeks ago at a show then again at an IHOP, even got to eat with him.  Cool stuff.


----------



## God (Oct 2, 2012)

did you...

say wassup?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2012)

Cubey said:


> did you...
> 
> say wassup?



Of course I did, I ate with the guy.  This was funny though; I asked him to spit a freestyle and he did...but somebody pointed out it was the same thing Wale was spitting from that video of him and J. Cole at the Waffle House so they started clowning on Ken!  Had a good laugh


----------



## Sloan (Oct 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r20Bro1Zmr4&feature=g-vrec[/YOUTUBE]


Lol this ain't get old, Luda kills.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFw9h-L4Az8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Oct 6, 2012)

So when are people going to be like

"Man, Lil B's old stuff was on point. Not sure about his new stuff"


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 6, 2012)

The Jay-Z Concert Livestream...so far so good. 

Fucking Encore, mang.


----------



## Smiley (Oct 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]iXhY0akiZvc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ivqNQq7KMbw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sloan (Oct 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-3wN7HacnQ[/YOUTUBE]

Luda killed it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUSzc5Gm4HU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Sloan (Oct 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLLQtCdeXzk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAF8M6K2RIY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 9, 2012)

Rapsody's _The Idea of Beautiful_ is among the best shit I heard all year.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2012)

Sloan said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLLQtCdeXzk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAF8M6K2RIY[/YOUTUBE]



Unintelligent thread is that way ---->


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 9, 2012)

You say no to ratchet pussy, Juicy J can't!!!!


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 9, 2012)

Anybody watching the BET hip hop awards. So far, Talib Kweli has had the best verse on a cypher


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2012)

^Tied between him, Jean Grae, and Gambino IMO


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 9, 2012)

Talib's was nice as fuck. "They want me to spit, but they never play me"


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 9, 2012)

West Coast Cypher was the best hands down.

Kendrick murked them "Since Snoop passed me the torch I'ma burn you fuckers with it"


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 9, 2012)

The West Coast cypher was weak as fuck. Sloppy as fuck. That shit was terrible with the exception of Kendrick and Xzibit, and I hate that Kendrick can never ride the beat.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2012)

West Coast rappers aren't really good at those type of raps because that's not what West Coast rap is.  It's usually party shit.


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 9, 2012)

A Tribe Called Quest > > > > Greatest rap group of all time


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 9, 2012)

For the most part, there aren't a lot lyricists.


----------



## God (Oct 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]WwY7arxd334[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 9, 2012)

Came across this fantastic remix on reddit, thought you guys might appreciate it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 10, 2012)

Tell me y'all saw this shit?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2012)

No I was listening, but only looking every few mins


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 10, 2012)

You Know My Name

They've been killing this man on twitter


----------



## God (Oct 10, 2012)

who dat?


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 10, 2012)

Went to a Big Krit concert at a small venue.

He's one of the best performers I have ever seen, the place was live as fuck.

Slim Thug was there too 

Was front row, and he would come to the edge of the stage which is right by us to where girls would grab at him lol.

Talked to slim thug a bit


----------



## Sloan (Oct 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Unintelligent thread is that way ---->



Should just contribute instead of being useless, that wasn't witty.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzCyKEJWdiY&feature=BFa&list=FLUecPgffJltucCwBhORPZcg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qFwucmIQN8&feature=BFa&list=FLUecPgffJltucCwBhORPZcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2012)

Wasn't being witty, but then again I didn't expect you to understand even the simplest of posts.


----------



## Sloan (Oct 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnMutu-0qi4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rhS7JdjqiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Austin (Oct 10, 2012)

Numbers is lyrical gold.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 11, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Tell me y'all saw this shit?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]WWlqxqODLk8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## InFam0us (Oct 11, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> [YOUTUBE]WWlqxqODLk8[/YOUTUBE]



Battle was too ill. Fuck. Watched it 3 times already and I keep coming back.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 11, 2012)

Trust fam..battle was that piff..


----------



## Vault (Oct 11, 2012)

JC woukd be such a beast with a little bit of more aggression a la Lux


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 11, 2012)

Fuck that shit was cold

That Pinky line

allmychips.gif


----------



## God (Oct 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Cm0fAxkNWqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Oct 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qyypZG7YJ2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 11, 2012)

The tracklist for the "Man With the Iron Fists" soundtrack, out Oct. 23:

01. The Black Keys & RZA – “The Baddest Man Alive”
02. Ghostface Killah, M.O.P & Pharoahe Monch – “Black Out”
03. Kanye West – “White Dress”
04. The Revelations feat. Tre Williams – “I Forgot To Be Your Lover”
05. Talib Kweli & RES – “Get Your Way (Sex as a Weapon)”
06. Raekwon, Ghostface Killah & Kool G. Rap – “Rivers of Blood”
07. Method Man, Freddie Gibbs & StreetLife – “Built for This”
08. 24 Carat Black – “Poverty’s Paradise”
09. Killa Sin – “The Archer”
10. RZA & Flatbush Zombies – “Just Blowin’ In The Wind”
12. Corrine Bailey Rae – “Chains”
13. Pusha T & Raekwon – “Tick Tock”
14. Frances Yip – “Green is the Mountain”
15. The Wu-Tang Clan – “Six Directions of Boxing”
16. Mabel John – “Your Good Thing Is About To End”

Looking forward to this


----------



## Sloan (Oct 11, 2012)

Comin' out of DMG's, coming out the 87, 
plus you know I'm hella fresh, stainless steal mac 11



Austin said:


> Numbers is lyrical gold.



If you talking about Tha Joker yea he's ill, should check out some of his other shit.  He got punchlines.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 11, 2012)

Probabbly been posted her 100 times already, but Mos Def or Yassin Bey or whatever is my shiiiiiiiiit 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5vw4ajnWGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Oct 11, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> [YOUTUBE]WWlqxqODLk8[/YOUTUBE]



Yo is that J.R. Rider in that back!?! I'm not the only one that peeped that am I?


----------



## little nin (Oct 11, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted but an hour long special looking at the like of GURU of Gang Starr aired last weekend. It provides a nice insight into his story really. I recommend checking it out, let me know if it works or not abroad too... 

The story of Guru


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 11, 2012)

For the Halo 4 Remix Contest


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 12, 2012)

Mein Square.......this is glorious....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 12, 2012)

If I win

I'm dedicating it to Cubey's mom

Like a real square would


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 12, 2012)

Like if I ever make a montage I want THIS shit. 

And you damn well should. Is it voted on, or does M$ pick one?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 12, 2012)

FL Studio has been good to me in the past few months 

It really has


----------



## God (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not sure about this dedicating to my mom business () but that was definitely awesome


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 12, 2012)

Don't act like you don't know Cubey 

Don't act like you don't know


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 12, 2012)

Honzou said:


> Yo is that J.R. Rider in that back!?! I'm not the only one that peeped that am I?



yeah it's him bruh.


----------



## God (Oct 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3__fLBjJ_yw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 12, 2012)

My only real problem with Fl Studio is finding the right bass kick to go with a track

You know the one that vibrates without fucking up the flow of the song 

For example 

[YOUTUBE]dTI0KDuQl_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 12, 2012)

I can help you with that my dude


----------



## God (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 13, 2012)

Kweli should have gotten a higher score on his list


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Sloan (Oct 14, 2012)

How Rick Ross going to be put on the same pedestal as Jay-z and Dre Lol.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCfoj2VDqZ4&feature=g-vrec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 14, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> Kweli should have gotten a higher score on his list



Most under-rated.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah, fuck Ross for that one.


----------



## Honzou (Oct 14, 2012)

yo, anyone hear that new Gucci track? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhOwhVD5__4[/YOUTUBE]

If I wake up one morning and hear that he or Jeezy or dead, I'm not gonna be shocked. This might just be the realest beef in Rap since East vs. West coast (in terms of probability of getting violent)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 14, 2012)

Sloan said:


> How Rick Ross going to be put on the same pedestal as Jay-z and Dre Lol.


----------



## Sloan (Oct 14, 2012)

Lol Gucci went in on Jeezy.  Jeezy not going to stay quiet.


----------



## God (Oct 14, 2012)

Rick Ross is good though. Dude makes good shit, has a great ear, and even if he isn't the most lyrically gifted, he isn't on some complete Waka/Wayne/whatever shit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 15, 2012)

Good, but not on the same level

No point in kidding himself


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 15, 2012)

New Kanye West off the upcoming movie Man with the Iron Fists

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRZBAvstyxA[/YOUTUBE]

Better than anything off Cruel Summer


----------



## Will00ard10 (Oct 15, 2012)

I see a dreaming child watching over me


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 15, 2012)

New Kendrick Lamar "Backseat Freestyle"  Produced by Hit-Boy


----------



## Honzou (Oct 16, 2012)

Serius Jones vs. Charlie Clips

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llBpHV0OAnM&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

Serius chokes, Charlie chokes. Both still got bars. Very entertaining battle.


----------



## ZUKQ (Oct 16, 2012)

This website has all of the new Kendrick Lamar snippets from good kid, m.A.A.d city: 



I'm really liking 'Sing About Me, I'm Dying of Thirst', 'Sherane', and 'Poetic Justice'. Album is going to be fire. 6 more days!


----------



## Bleach (Oct 16, 2012)

Kendrick Lamar - Swimming Pools (Drank) (Extended Version)

Looks like a sad movie


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 16, 2012)

It has begun


----------



## Honzou (Oct 16, 2012)

Listening to Cabin Fever 2 now

MIA bangs. 

listening to Pacc Talk now


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 16, 2012)

Thuggin is the hardest song on this mixtape

Bar to the none


----------



## Bleach (Oct 16, 2012)

Jesus. Just released today and already 1.1m vies. Dayummmmmmmm. Ima read me some comments before I listen to it myself though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Gain (Oct 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zHt4moiVAdg[/YOUTUBE]

will he make it?!?!


[YOUTUBE]K7S_K1ZrGm4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ans_PcIPnm4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sloan (Oct 16, 2012)

Haven't watched a battle in time.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG6pByIFCdA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 16, 2012)

Cabin Fever 2


----------



## Sloan (Oct 16, 2012)

It's alright, some of the shit sounded way too similar but over all it was good.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fDuUdo9EI8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 17, 2012)

Kendrick Lamar's album just leaked. Time to eat!!!!


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 17, 2012)

Do u not know how to use google

Anyways, all u had to do was ask  i have a link

And I hate to say it, but Drake bodied Kendrick on his own song


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 17, 2012)

_''hahaa do you not know how to use google''_

You're a fucking idiot. That's not the point. 

It's specially rich coming from the guy who often posts videos/songs that are everywhere to be found.


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 17, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> _''hahaa do you not know how to use google''_
> 
> You're a fucking idiot. That's not the point.
> 
> It's specially rich coming from the guy who often posts videos/songs that are everywhere to be found.





Here's the deluxe version Looks like a sad movie


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 17, 2012)

Is that link clean bro?


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 17, 2012)

The first one I posted is for sure. That's the one I downloaded. I haven't tried the deluxe one yet but I got the link from one of my friends who downloaded it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Sloan (Oct 17, 2012)

Backseat Freestyle is sick.

Forgot about new Gucci tape.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 17, 2012)

Gucci....


----------



## Neji (Oct 17, 2012)

I enter a thread titled "Intelligent" Hip-Hop discussion and someone posts some Gucci Mane? What, is this a fucking joke? Can we have a moment for some real rap?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8h0d00gEh4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Oct 17, 2012)

The Unintelligent Thread is that way ------>


----------



## Gain (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Neji (Oct 17, 2012)

Mider T said:


> The Unintelligent Thread is that way ------>


I don't know, by the look of recent posts this seems like the unintelligent convo thread, people seem to actually be calling Gucci good...


----------



## Mider T (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm hoping it's a joke, like that Lil B nonsense.


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 17, 2012)

Money Trees, Poetic Justice, Bitch don't kill my Vibe, the Art of Peer Pressure, and m.A.A.d City are the best tracks on Kendrick's album. To be honest though, i like all of them a lot except for Compton


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 17, 2012)

No one said Gucci was "good".


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 17, 2012)

Lil B > Gucci Mane

It's canon son


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 18, 2012)

Kate Nash said:


> Gucci stuff is really hit or miss for me, but this mixtape was definitely one of the good ones
> 
> bumping this in my ride



That intro is so hard. On rotation for the pas 45 minutes straight. I ain't even touched Kendrick's shit yet. Trap God gon be bumping for a minute.



Super Goob said:


> No one said Gucci was "good".



Exactly.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 18, 2012)

Mider T said:


> The Unintelligent Thread is that way ------>





Neji said:


> I enter a thread titled "Intelligent" Hip-Hop discussion and someone posts some Gucci Mane? What, is this a fucking joke?





Neji said:


> I don't know, by the look of recent posts this seems like the unintelligent convo thread, people seem to actually be calling Gucci good...


----------



## Darmody (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 18, 2012)

I feel like this thread comes to this disagreement every few months. It's kind of annoying.


----------



## Sloan (Oct 18, 2012)

Gucci got multi's, punchlines, metaphors for days.  You naaaaaaaaame it.  "The Rap game love me but the dope game need me!"  <Better than Nas.

Trap God bumpin.


----------



## Sloan (Oct 18, 2012)

It's not even "rap", It's trap music o:.  Or trap poetry.  I distinguish between MC's and rappers, rappers entertain and shit, MC's are try hards, extremely techinical.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpS2Owu3YOE[/YOUTUBE]

Edit: Has anyone seen them Nardwaur interviews with rappers?  Damn, some of the most detailed and prolific interviews I've ever watched, very cool.


----------



## KnightGhost (Oct 18, 2012)

Sloan said:


> Gucci got multi's, punchlines, metaphors for days.  You naaaaaaaaame it.  "The Rap game love me but the dope game need me!"  <Better than Nas.
> 
> Trap God bumpin.



You trollin on the nas shit.

but your right people sleeping on gucci because of the type of music he makes even tho he is one of the very very very few who are actually real about what he says he does.. 

He is actually pretty good with punchlines and metaphors.

But the mane thing is that his shit Bumps.

If people bothered to listen to the intro of trap god that got posted they would know that shit goes hard as fuck.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 18, 2012)

On another note, Poetic Justice is that jam. My favorite track from the one I hadn't heard before today. Extended version of Swimming Pool is great too.


----------



## Sloan (Oct 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-K1mk5q9Ew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Oct 18, 2012)

I like being entertained by rap as much as the next guy, but i just have this ceiling that i can't break. It's the barrier between fun and stupidity. Too much ignorance and it's like yo this shit is on some made for 5th graders shit. Similarly too much "technicality" and preaching crosses into the boring territory. I always need the right balance.

I wouldn't knock someone for listening to Gucci cuz I dont listen to him. But if that's the only thing they listen to, and cant get out of the ignorance zone (asap, jeezy, etc) then yeah i would argue that dude isn't getting the most out of hip-hop

fuc


----------



## Vault (Oct 18, 2012)

That Kendrick Lamar backseat freestyle is tough as hell  Damn, mind = blown.


----------



## Tash (Oct 18, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I feel like this thread comes to this disagreement every few months. It's kind of annoying.


Well when you make two different threads based on something so subjective, especially when one is a lot more active than the other, it's bound to happen.

I don't really get the point of separating "Intelligent" and "Unintelligent" hip hop threads either.

Maybe somebody that was here for when the thread idea was first started can tell me what was wrong with "Hip Hop thread"


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 18, 2012)

Cubey said:


> I like being entertained by rap as much as the next guy, but i just have this ceiling that i can't break. It's the barrier between fun and stupidity. Too much ignorance and it's like yo this shit is on some made for 5th graders shit. Similarly too much "technicality" and preaching crosses into the boring territory. I always need the right balance.
> 
> *I wouldn't knock someone for listening to Gucci cuz I dont listen to him. But if that's the only thing they listen to, and cant get out of the ignorance zone (asap, jeezy, etc) then yeah i would argue that dude isn't getting the most out of hip-hop*
> 
> fuc



That's exactly my point. Those who listen strictly to "super lyrical lupe raps" are just as bad as those who will swear Gucci or Wayne are the best rappers in the world because that's all they listen too. If you don't at least try to listen to something before calling it terrible then I don't think your opinion means shit.


----------



## God (Oct 18, 2012)

i think what really needs to be said on all this here is that i just bought a pool full of liquor and they dived in it


----------



## itachi0982 (Oct 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWyHZNBz6FE[/YOUTUBE]
This song bumps.


----------



## Sloan (Oct 18, 2012)

JoJo got caught in traffic.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 18, 2012)

This is why we separate the threads, because of the onslaught of terrible music that will come from one trap music song.  Not all trap music is bad if you're good at it (Jeezy) but the last three songs posted have been terrible.


----------



## Unalert (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 18, 2012)

I was kinda disappointed with Asap's verse to be honest. But Drake went in and took over the whole song


----------



## itachi0982 (Oct 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJdXIg_LVmE[/YOUTUBE]
And this is why Kendrick is my favorite rapper right now.


----------



## Unalert (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm about to neg the fuck out of a lot of people lol.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 19, 2012)

What's Lamar's style like? Yet to give him a listen but I see so many people digging his stuff.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2012)

I've listened to a few songs of his myself and I'm not even sure.

Look what you've done to this thread Mike D:


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 19, 2012)

He has his own lane, mostly. There's no one I can think of that he sounds like or sounds like him. You should definitely give a listen to Section.80 if you want to get a good impression before getting gkmc. And in my opinion good kid is his best project to date.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 19, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I've listened to a few songs of his myself and I'm not even sure.
> 
> Look what you've done to this thread Mike D:



I didn't do anything lol. That friend who said "intelligent hip hop thread....posts song ft 2 chainz" is ignorant as fuck. Should stretch his cp.


----------



## Unalert (Oct 19, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> intelligent hip hop thread
> 
> >posts song ft 2chainz



but what about the actual title that says hip-hop/rap?


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 19, 2012)

Just watched that JoJo video

and I'm not trying to be on some disrespectful shit, but.. these lil dudes were in that video like 433656352 deep with all kinds of Contra guns and shit.

Yet, this JoJo kid died, solo, on a bike, with not a one nary weapon on him, on opposite gang turf.

SMH at what rap life does to these kids.



Unalert said:


> but what about the actual title that says hip-hop/rap?


If the word "Brazilian" came before Rap/Hip Hop you wouldn't post American shit.

When the word Intelligent precedes Rap/Hip Hop you don't post 2Chainz.


----------



## Unalert (Oct 19, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> He has his own lane, mostly. There's no one I can think of that he sounds like or sounds like him. You should definitely give a listen to Section.80 if you want to get a good impression before getting gkmc. And in my opinion good kid is his best project to date.



I first started listening to kendrick when I heard the song he did with E40, shit slaps. typical e40 joint.


----------



## God (Oct 19, 2012)

you could just post lupe i guess


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 19, 2012)

Confirmed Lupe only thread.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 19, 2012)

Goob, you seem frazzled. I was kinda half kidding.. but not really. I don't give any fucks really about what anybody listens to, I kinda just wanted to toss a jab @ 2Chainz music. Chill. You might want to ease up some though before your blood pressure goes off the edge. 

For the record, you will never see me post/promote/fuck with any of the artists you posted except MAYBE Kendrick Lamar.

Also - INTELLIGENT MUSIC does not have to be backpack/conscious/Brother Ali shit. You can make ignorant shit, but remain intelligent. Listen to Wu albums, listen to dudes like Action Bronson, AotP/Demi Godz, these dudes make ignorant music, but it's quite clear these dudes have a command of English/no how to put words together and make it sound ill.

2chainz.. has a vocabulary smaller than my 6 year old, and sounds like he writes his verses using a single syllable rhyming dictionary.

Listen to Ice Cream and the way they talk about bitches.

Listen to 2chainz say shit like 'SHE GOT A BIG BOOTY SO I CALL HER BIG BOOTY'

Both on some relatively ignorant shit. One sounds like a dude with a brain, one sounds like a simpleton.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm done. I'm fucking done lol. Fuck this guy


----------



## God (Oct 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]oA8oN9pGMSE[/YOUTUBE]

may i offer you guys some lupe fiasco?


----------



## Bleach (Oct 19, 2012)

Kendrick's album is great lyrically but I just couldn't get into many of the songs. Wasn't feeling the beats/flow. It's a great album but just not for me. I liked Section.80 a lot more. Maybe I gotta listen to the songs more but I don't think that'll change anything.


----------



## God (Oct 19, 2012)

It used to be that friend's debut would be straight-up classics, then they'd fall off.

Nowadays dudes fallin off after their last mixtape 

Excluding Kendrick, cuz he didn't, but Cole?  Asap sounds like he's falling off too. And the Dreamchasers series >>> Dreams and Nightmares.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 19, 2012)

Is Dreams and Nightmares out yet?

And Cole's disappointed, but going back and listening to it yesterday, it was better than I remembered. My main thing was that like half the songs were released prior to the album being released, but dude took the longest to release that thing.


----------



## Vault (Oct 19, 2012)

I really liked J Cole's album when it first dropped but now i cant even bring myself to listen to it. Its pretty bad imo


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah same here.  It really hurts with subsequent listens


----------



## Vault (Oct 19, 2012)

Him trying too hard to create a classic ended up hurting the album as a whole. Some songs feel way too manufactured to the point that there have no replay value other than the initial couple of listens. The songs have no natural feel to them


----------



## God (Oct 19, 2012)

indeed, much of it, a lot of it actually, seemed forced as shit
mictapes were definitely of higher quality


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2012)

Honestly that's what hurt it the most.  What a lot of musician's, and from what I've seen particularly rappers, do wrong is that they try to hard to make something that is "classic" and that's wrong. 

You don't just manufacture a classic and when you listen to musician's talk about albums that they have created that are actual classics or masterpiece's they'll either tell you they were in the creative zone and they had a singular vision they wanted to make for the sake of personal reasons or they were just fucking around and out came this great piece of work.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> I really liked J Cole's album when it first dropped but now i cant even bring myself to listen to it. Its pretty bad imo



Damnz. And I thought I was the only one. His mixtapes are still banging though.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Oct 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> I really liked J Cole's album when it first dropped but now i cant even bring myself to listen to it. Its pretty bad imo


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 19, 2012)

I feel exactly the same about Cole's album.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 19, 2012)

I feel the complete opposite. It was alright when I heard it the first time, then I started liking it more with each listen.


----------



## God (Oct 19, 2012)

i'm telling u mike: lupe 

lupe is the answer


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 19, 2012)

Lupe is so average to me. He just doesn't make that many good songs tbh. They bore the hell out of me.


----------



## God (Oct 19, 2012)

u just dont get his metaphors and wordplay

u are not worthy


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 19, 2012)

Puh-leaaaase, that dude isn't profound


----------



## God (Oct 19, 2012)

this guy is the savior
let lupe into your heart
let lupe save hip-hop


----------



## Bleach (Oct 19, 2012)

Cubey said:


> this guy is the savior
> let lupe into your heart
> let lupe save hip-hop



Fuck I'll ride that bandwagon any day.


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 19, 2012)

Did someone mention Lupe 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl83mI69nX4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPiKKfcjI-4[/YOUTUBE]

Lupe is in my top 5. But I like his older stuff waaaaaay better


----------



## Bleach (Oct 19, 2012)

Can't miss an opportunity to post some old Lupe. I'm sure ya'll have heard this shit before


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2012)

I could understand not liking Lupe but calling him mediocre seems to be misusing the word.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 20, 2012)

I didn't even know XV was going to release a mixtape this year. Just downloaded Squarians & The Squarians Vol 1

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayH2HkeK-MQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 20, 2012)

Mike is confusing the hell out of me. Will defend 2Chainz but feels Lupe is average.


----------



## God (Oct 20, 2012)

lupe is average though. at least current lupe. way too tryhard and also boring


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 20, 2012)

[YouTube]V2gKBxAk0lg[/YouTube]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 20, 2012)

Btw, haven't touched Kendrick's shit yet. 

GKMC gon be next week's food. Still eating that Trap God.



And I agree with Vault, I really can't make myself to go and listen to Cole's debut, shit got worse with every rotation. And Mike be right, Lupe do be boring me.


----------



## God (Oct 20, 2012)

K&OJ >>>> CF2, wasn't feelin this


----------



## itachi0982 (Oct 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1471AIFWus[/YOUTUBE]
This song is so ill, and this beat>>
But yo danny brown went in!!! people sleep on danny way too much.
This whole soundtrack has been amazing so far. If wu tang really gets together again and lets RZA lead like he was saying they should, we just might hear another classic.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 20, 2012)

Been awhile homies. Haven't been listening to shit lately.

Couple of things. What albums have I missed coming out? I downloaded the Nas, Kendrick and Lupe recently and haven't gotten through them yet.

Listening to the Kendrick now and am up to Good Kid. Liking it overall so far. Nothing amazing but it takes me back a little and reminds me some of 2001 and also of Luda during Word of Mouf. Really good feel to it. And I can't put my finger on it but I think Good Kid sounds like Rock Bottom from Em.....I think.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 20, 2012)

Finished my first time through of Lamar album. Good shit. My top 3 off of the first listen have to be Sing About Me, The Recipe and Now or Never.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 20, 2012)

You've been away for a minute


----------



## God (Oct 20, 2012)

GKMC was heat. I said it once and I'll say it again: Kendrick is the fucking future.

That said, OF definitely some talented dudes. Definitely. Dudes heard Tyler's bullshit and assumed that was all OF was. Hell fuckin no.

-Frank Ocean, a1 r&b/hip-hop shit
-The Internet, trip-hop shit, def cool
-Domo, Casey, weed rap/top-notch ignorance
-Earl, straight-up spitting
-Tyler
-Mellowhype, hit or miss, but still cool

These guys arre all headed for glory.

Black Hippy and OF ridin for the West, and they're crushing any dominance NY held over the game previously.


----------



## God (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, them and Big K.R.I.T.
Killer Mike is also one.

Everyone else though? ehhhh

MMG's mixtapes are better than their actual albums. Stalley's on point though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 20, 2012)

Killer Mike has been around for a while though.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 20, 2012)

Kendrick Lamar - The Heart Part 3(Will You Let It Die)



Damn, we're eating good with Kendrick. Jheez.


----------



## Austin (Oct 20, 2012)

idk if it was posted, but this song goes hard. Asap rides.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 20, 2012)

Kendricks album reminded me of the cool but definitely worse


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 20, 2012)

Gza from Wu tang Clan was in my town the other day, i had to work though


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2012)

You should've taken a sick day.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 20, 2012)

I`ve called out alot. Aha


----------



## Austin (Oct 20, 2012)

I skipped school to see Wu once.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 20, 2012)

It was actually Gza & Killer Mike.
I heard about it on the radio the other day


----------



## God (Oct 20, 2012)

Deweze said:


> Kendricks album reminded me of the cool *but definitely worse*



no          .


----------



## Gain (Oct 20, 2012)

google -----> artist name/album + mediafire ------> filestube

download this

click first link for a start

Looks like a sad movie

download this

tada

edit: also a good hip hop guide

Link removed


----------



## itachi0982 (Oct 20, 2012)

Kate Nash said:


> google -----> artist name/album + mediafire ------> filestube
> 
> download this
> 
> ...


Thanks i appreciate it, and yeah i saw that hip hop guide a few months ago and i bookmarked it lol


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2012)

^Same here.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 21, 2012)

I did really like The Cool, but I like Kendrick's more than that record.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 21, 2012)

I love Lupe, he's definitely my 2nd favourite hip-hop/rap artist after Cudi. Love the messages in his songs and how he delivers them, usually has killer beats and has incredible flow. Don't find him boring at all, but it's entirely subjective.


----------



## Austin (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm still listening to Royalty.


----------



## Neji (Oct 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> I'm still listening to Royalty.


Royalty is good, but Culdesac is way better imo, then Camp. CB's Cypher was pretty sick, but he needs to release something in the next two months.


----------



## narutorulez (Oct 22, 2012)

Vinnie paz second solo album got released today, about time some actually good rapper released a new album. Seems like the only ones you see releasing albums these days are shitty rappers or people trying to rap(dj khaled, french montana, gunplay, souljah boy) from labels like mmg or ymcmb, bricksquad, Asap crew, ofwgkta well except for Frank Oceans album but thats RnB but a great album, but I mean even OF vol.2 or the new mellowhype albums was terrible. G.O.O.D Summer was okay I guess and Kendrick Lamars new album is another one that could be great, havent listent to it yet(same with Killer Mikes new and H.N.I.C 3)

I mean I don't get it how can someone like french montana or gunplay get so much airtime and co-signs when they can't even rap? All they do is repeat some hook like "take this to the head" and people seriously think its dope and co-sign it? And its not even kids, actual adults are listening to this shit thinking they have great lyrics. I suppose that just shows the mental capacity on some people though, e.g. chatted with some people that doesnt really seem to that bright talking about how they are real g's from the street posting pictures of themself on facebook doing somewhat criminal activities(which could easily be used as evidence against them) and give french montana huge co-signs thinking he is a real gangster and everybody on tha streets is listening to him finishing the chat with eeeeh I had enough of this Ima going back to tha streets! 
Sorry for going on a rant it just irritates me so much, I think we should give credit where the credit is due because real lyricists with actual skills don't get nearly as much credit as they deserve! 

Anyways for all of you that digs intelligent or dope rappers check out this musicvideo called Cheesesteak with my homie Vinnie from his new album!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsK-OxJQJP8[/YOUTUBE]

For all of you Swedish members he is also going to perform live in Stockholm again(and this time will Ill bill like 2 years ago AND Pharoahe Monch!!!) December the 14th! Will be the third time I see him live 
Think he is also going to play in Gothenburg some day later!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 22, 2012)

narutorulez said:


> Vinnie paz second solo album got released today, about time some actually good rapper released a new album. Seems like the only ones you see releasing albums these days are shitty rappers or people trying to rap(dj khaled, french montana, gunplay, souljah boy) from labels like mmg or ymcmb, bricksquad, Asap crew, ofwgkta well except for Frank Oceans album but thats RnB but a great album, but I mean even OF vol.2 or the new mellowhype albums was terrible. G.O.O.D Summer was okay I guess and Kendrick Lamars new album is another one that could be great, havent listent to it yet(same with Killer Mikes new and H.N.I.C 3)
> 
> I mean I don't get it how can someone like french montana or gunplay get so much airtime and co-signs when they can't even rap? All they do is repeat some hook like "take this to the head" and people seriously think its dope and co-sign it? And its not even kids, actual adults are listening to this shit thinking they have great lyrics. I suppose that just shows the mental capacity on some people though, e.g. chatted with some people that doesnt really seem to that bright talking about how they are real g's from the street posting pictures of themself on facebook doing somewhat criminal activities(which could easily be used as evidence against them) and give french montana huge co-signs thinking he is a real gangster and everybody on tha streets is listening to him finishing the chat with eeeeh I had enough of this Ima going back to tha streets!
> Sorry for going on a rant it just irritates me so much, I think we should give credit where the credit is due because real lyricists with actual skills don't get nearly as much credit as they deserve!
> ...


----------



## narutorulez (Oct 22, 2012)

You know Im right.


----------



## God (Oct 22, 2012)

French does suck.
OF is cool though.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 22, 2012)

narutorulez said:


> You know Im right.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 22, 2012)

narutorulez said:


> Vinnie paz second solo album got released today, about time some actually good rapper released a new album. Seems like the only ones you see releasing albums these days are shitty rappers or people trying to rap(dj khaled, french montana, gunplay, souljah boy) from labels like mmg or ymcmb, bricksquad, Asap crew, ofwgkta well except for Frank Oceans album but thats RnB but a great album, but I mean even OF vol.2 or the new mellowhype albums was terrible. G.O.O.D Summer was okay I guess and Kendrick Lamars new album is another one that could be great, havent listent to it yet(same with Killer Mikes new and H.N.I.C 3)
> 
> I mean I don't get it how can someone like french montana or gunplay get so much airtime and co-signs when they can't even rap? All they do is repeat some hook like "take this to the head" and people seriously think its dope and co-sign it? And its not even kids, actual adults are listening to this shit thinking they have great lyrics. I suppose that just shows the mental capacity on some people though, e.g. chatted with some people that doesnt really seem to that bright talking about how they are real g's from the street posting pictures of themself on facebook doing somewhat criminal activities(which could easily be used as evidence against them) and give french montana huge co-signs thinking he is a real gangster and everybody on tha streets is listening to him finishing the chat with eeeeh I had enough of this Ima going back to tha streets!
> Sorry for going on a rant it just irritates me so much, I think we should give credit where the credit is due because real lyricists with actual skills don't get nearly as much credit as they deserve!
> ...



Didn't read the massive wall, but, Paz is a beast. I'm copping this shit off itunes soon as I get home tbh


----------



## God (Oct 22, 2012)

Paz is a tryhard, and similarly, most of the AotP cats spit on the same subjects. Celph, Bill, Necro, etc. I fuck with Rugged and Apathy though.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]T-r4C4nNXCE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Oct 22, 2012)

yeah he can spit but idk his voice just gets on my nerves after a while

on an unrelated note, this has gotta be the greatest ignorance ever dropped on the face of the planet.
this that ignorance predating the dinosaurs
this the type a ignorance woven into the fabric of the universe and shit 

[YOUTUBE]WwY7arxd334[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Oct 23, 2012)

How about that new Kendrick Lamar? HOT LIKE FIYAH.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 23, 2012)

I really like that it tells a story. Shit is like Friday, in album form.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2012)

I finally got around to listening to Killer Mike's album and wow I was surprised by how much I liked it.  So far for me it's the 2nd best album of the year. period.  (only Godspeed You! Black Emperor's massive return has bested it)


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 23, 2012)

Cubez. That set be that amaterasu heat. hot fyyyaaa


----------



## God (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 23, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> s'all good. let's smoke a peace pipe while singing kumbaya and jamming to nelly's take a ride with me.
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ha2QqQuQAi0[/YOUTUBE]



I prefer country grammar


----------



## God (Oct 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NjNBC4mC5y4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 23, 2012)

New beat incoming


----------



## Vault (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 23, 2012)

bbq bumoing that 2012 Cannibus and I'm blarin that Trap God. You mad?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Oct 23, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> bbq bumoing that 2012 Cannibus and I'm blarin that Trap God. You mad?


_*
THE INTRO THE ONLY GOOD SONG ON THERE AND IT LIKE A MIN LONG SMH....................*_


----------



## God (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 23, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> _*
> THE INTRO THE ONLY GOOD SONG ON THERE AND IT LIKE A MIN LONG SMH....................*_



I'm fucking yo bitch to CM7, you mad? Mad she on my penile cuz I look like grandma?


----------



## Austin (Oct 23, 2012)

Yo seriously Numbers is sooooooooo good the more you listen to it.

[YOUTUBE]XFbKwezAr2I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]gbEatGQA04g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Oct 23, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I'm fucking yo bitch to CM7, you mad? Mad she on my penile cuz I look like grandma?


*
LOOK FUCK BOI I WAS JUST SAYING IF YOU GOING TO BUMP GUCCI BUMP HIS OLD SHIT........

ALSO CM7 WAS NOT THAT GOOD ALSO BUT I STILL FUCK WITH GOTTI........
*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BArRk30QKM8[/YOUTUBE] 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AajaNS9aLjo&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE] 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqe6PRv-i74&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9vJ8cG6ySE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 23, 2012)

I haven't even listened to CM7, and I don't plan to. I never liked Yo Gotti too much.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6IXeDb_zsA[/YOUTUBE]
Block McCloud on the hook >>>>

AND a feature from G Rap???


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 23, 2012)

[Youtube]mBhmMer9gv0[/YouTube]


----------



## God (Oct 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]PtVf9tCcn7s[/YOUTUBE]

dat gif. da illustrious stunna gracin us


----------



## God (Oct 23, 2012)

lets get it


aint read yet, will post on this later


----------



## Vault (Oct 23, 2012)

Cubey said:


> [YOUTUBE]PtVf9tCcn7s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> dat gif. da illustrious stunna gracin us



The great debater is slept on. Skyzoo in general.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2012)

This last page has been nothing but Birdman gifs

I approve


----------



## Bleach (Oct 23, 2012)

Parallax said:


> This last page has been nothing but Birdman gifs
> 
> I approve


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 24, 2012)

Austin said:


> Yo seriously Numbers is sooooooooo good the more you listen to it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XFbKwezAr2I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gbEatGQA04g[/YOUTUBE]



No Idols and Channel Orange are the only good OF releases in 2012.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0WgoX7yySW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 24, 2012)

G.O.A.T. said:


> No Idols and Channel Orange are the only good OF releases in 2012.



OF Tape Vol. 2 >>>>


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2012)

No Idols >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 24, 2012)

Forgot about that, it was good as well.

I'll definitely say Numbers was the weakest project of the year from them imo. I just want Wolf to come out already.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2012)

And on another subject

Good Kid M.A.A.D. City is quality


----------



## God (Oct 24, 2012)

Customized Greatly Vol 3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2012)

All my Veggies

All of them


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLKLG_gCHJ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 24, 2012)

Loving Good Kid M.A.A.D. City. Growing on me every listen. Absolutely loving it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2012)

Been replaying it all day 

Helps keep the business flow up


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Bleach (Oct 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwjwKPXy4sg[/YOUTUBE]

I miss Mos Def 

One of my favorite songs by him.


----------



## Tash (Oct 25, 2012)

Miss?

Where did he go?


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Bleach (Oct 25, 2012)

I just haven't heard anything about him for a while


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## God (Oct 26, 2012)

the weeknd is good shit


----------



## Bleach (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## God (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah and dudes gotta stop it with him/Ocean comparisons. SHit's annoying as fuck


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2012)

This is more London slang  



> 7. 	stuntin
> 
> When some body lies about something or tries to make their self look good in any situation.



PB can testify and shit


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2012)

Eurofags


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2012)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Sloan (Oct 26, 2012)

Ya'll heard Dreams and Nightmares?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 26, 2012)

Am I the only person who doesn't give two shits about Meek Mill

maybachwithchips.gif


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2012)

he got some nice tracks but apart from that yeah, s'all the same shit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 26, 2012)

I mean really though

What's the big deal about Meek Mill


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2012)

let's see

-rick ross co-sign
-"swag"
-no one wants to be labeled a "hater"

that's all i can think of, it isn't like dude is doing big new things, hell he spits the same shit on a loooot of his tracks. still he isn't completely terrible, mainly just something for the car.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 26, 2012)

Kendrick Lamar is something I'd bump in the car

Meek Mill is something I'd rather find on BET on 106

A channel I rarely watch these days save when The Parkers come on


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2012)

yeah you're right. people like him for the same reasons they like all the other dime-a-dozen big sean dudes.

i sure as hell dont see why you'd go hard for meek mill, but then he isn't a rapper I'd trip over like big sean.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 26, 2012)

Still curious as fuck to see how he'd do in the URL though, considering that he made the challenge after watching the DNA and E-Ness go at it. 

this girl


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 26, 2012)

Can't be helped mein square

I just want to see him get destroyed


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2012)

the dude does have an ego
and it is annoying 

but then i found this to be pretty awesome

[YOUTUBE]ozxq-wHoAnE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2012)

if only cuz of kendrick but still


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 26, 2012)

So much MAAD CITY


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2012)

i was still bumpin the shit out of sec 80 and he dropped this

body was not ready
so unready


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 26, 2012)

For once I have hope for rap music 

Such a good kid


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2012)

yeah but people have to stop it with the second coming shit

it's lamar, not shakur


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 26, 2012)

Still better than Rick Ross comparing himself to Biggie Smalls


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2012)

or fat joe to pun 

lean back does not a good rapper make.


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 26, 2012)

Meek Mill is just a generic rapper. Just like Big Sean. They're basic

Speaking of Big Sean, heres his new single. Summer came early 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ6y5nIW26E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 26, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Still curious as fuck to see how he'd do in the URL though, considering that he made the challenge after watching the DNA and E-Ness go at it.
> 
> this girl





Darth Nihilus said:


> Can't be helped mein square
> 
> I just want to see him get destroyed



He'd probably do much better than you expect seeing as he was a battle rapper back when philly had the battle scene on lock with:

Cyssero
Reed Dollaz
Joey Jihad(not battling per se)
Meek Mill

eh, I never really fucked with meek like that bar the odd tracks, he's one of them ''shouting ass'' rappers..it annoys me..


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 26, 2012)

Meek Mill and Big Sean both fucking ride.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 26, 2012)

Though, he does have that same fucking flow on every song, I still listen to him. Only dudes I really fuck with from MMG are Mill and Wale, moreso Wale.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah but it's not he's at the top of the fucking pedestal of battle rap 

Other than that I agree

Wale is quality


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 26, 2012)

Wale the Poet >


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> eh, I never really fucked with meek like that bar the odd tracks, he's one of them ''shouting ass'' rappers..it annoys me..



Thank you.  Not only that but he overdoes it, it's not really rapping he's just yelling.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Chocochip (Oct 27, 2012)

Crazy how habits and contradictions, control system, and good kid m.a.a.d. city might be the best shit to come out during 2012.

IF you guys are sleeping on Q and Ab soul, you guys are fools!

Oh and did anyone else check out that Freddie Gibbs project BFK? Shit was amazing


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 27, 2012)

I was really surprised when someone told me Kendrick Lamar was overrated.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 27, 2012)

Still haven't listened to Q's shit.

Is Jay Rock making a release this year?


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 27, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Still haven't listened to Q's shit.
> 
> Is Jay Rock making a release this year?



I think Jay making a release early next year, definitely excited because he stepped it up the last couple months.

You NEED to listen to Schoolboy Q he's fuuuucking legit. Every bit of an artist as Kendrick and Ab soul. His album is album of the year material.

He is the king of ad libs in the game at the moment. He also has a sick diverse flow.

Like you gonna say Meek n Sean ride and just go I never heard Q...like c'mon son that's a bit suspect.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGRHKwFHvNM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oYwf5y9DFg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeTanj5YfFA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUyfkK-GHC8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnnYiW5dnhQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXoUB6gTX-Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9bsJ7oGokg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Oct 27, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> Crazy how habits and contradictions, control system, and good kid m.a.a.d. city might be the best shit to come out during 2012.
> 
> IF you guys are sleeping on Q and Ab soul, you guys are fools!
> 
> *Oh and did anyone else check out that Freddie Gibbs project BFK? Shit was amazing*



I liked this mixtape a lot. He's always been pretty nice to me, my favorite track on The BFK is probably The Diet


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 27, 2012)

I fuck with Q.

Habits & Contradictions is dope.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 27, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> I think Jay making a release early next year, definitely excited because he stepped it up the last couple months.
> 
> You NEED to listen to Schoolboy Q he's fuuuucking legit. Every bit of an artist as Kendrick and Ab soul. His album is album of the year material.
> 
> ...



I've listened to a lot of Q, it's not like I'm sleeping on him. I just haven't listened to his album yet (even though I'm pretty sure when I do I'll realize I've heard most of the songs.)

So you don't have to choke on his nuts anymore....


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 28, 2012)

Anyone here fuck with trap music? It's like dubstep with heavy influence from hip-hop. A friend of mine is trying to put me on it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 28, 2012)

they shouldn't have named that sub-genre ''trap music'' to be honest


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 28, 2012)

Ayo Goob, why you mad doe?


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> they shouldn't have named that sub-genre ''trap music'' to be honest



It confused the hell out of me



Chocochip said:


> Ayo Goob, why you mad doe?



Nah, I ain't mad


----------



## God (Oct 28, 2012)

that nightmare on figg st track go hard than a muh...


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 28, 2012)

Trap music from the definition I know is shit like Chief Keef, Flocka, mad ignant shit that bangs with hard hitting producing mixed with adlibbin gangsta shit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 28, 2012)

lol Flocka 

lol


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 28, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Customized Greatly Vol 3


woah someone aware of Cassey Veggies? Was bumping him like crazy in the summer


anyone else heard of Shawn Chrystopher? He came out with two dope ass mixtapes in the past year and a half Silent Films for the Blind and Lovestory. You can compare him with Big Sean and Veggies kinda

usually has some chilled af beats


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 28, 2012)

This song speaks to me.

I'm a cold-ass Honky too


----------



## God (Oct 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ulpz5jI26ZI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]oh8LMSJSk0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 28, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> Crazy how habits and contradictions, control system, and good kid m.a.a.d. city might be the best shit to come out during 2012.
> 
> IF you guys are sleeping on Q and Ab soul, you guys are fools!
> 
> Oh and did anyone else check out that Freddie Gibbs project BFK? Shit was amazing



First Ab-Soul tape I heard was Long term 2. Funny thing is that the first time I listened to Kendrick was on LT2. Then one of my friends put me onto Kendrick. But yeah, Ab-Soul's pretty damn good. Control System was really good, I'm surprised that people never really talked about it (haven't really been in the Music section here much though lol).


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 28, 2012)

I can't fuck with Schoolboy Q. His style just puts me off. I'm more into ab-soul

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlSZUiRoSpg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xumQo91S4L0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Oct 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]AL5dt0r2Lto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 29, 2012)

Agree with The Heart pt. 3 being fire.
Surprised someone dislikes Q but respect to the Ab Soul love.

Any Danny Brown fans here? His style was wack  to me for a while until someone forced me to give XXX three listens in a row. Danny Brown is dope as fuuck.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 29, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> Any Danny Brown fans here? His style was wack  to me for a while until someone forced me to give XXX three listens in a row. Danny Brown is dope as fuuck.


Danny Brown is dope. 

Anyone heard the Iron Fists soundtrack? Here's a track with Push, Raekwon, Danny Brown & Joell Ortiz they all kill it


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 29, 2012)

So I finally sat down and listened to Cruel Summer all the way through. Not very impressed by the album, didn't do anything for me. There were 3 tracks that I liked and that was it, generally not a fan of collaboration work.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 29, 2012)

He made The Heart pt. 3 like the day before he released the album. It was just a song he made for his fans. Was never meant to be on the album.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 29, 2012)

It was recorded the night before the album release.

You know. Cause he close to GOAT status.


----------



## God (Oct 29, 2012)

so i know that guy austin fucks with the numbers album

what'd everyone else think of the new mellowhype, if you've heard it yet?


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 29, 2012)

I felt like it was pretty average. Blackenwhite is still my favorite shit from them.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah, I didn't really feel Hodgy on this one. And I like Hodgy,


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 29, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Anyone here fuck with trap music? It's like dubstep with heavy influence from hip-hop. A friend of mine is trying to put me on it.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2012)

I remember Soul Khan's battle in URL


----------



## God (Oct 29, 2012)

never seen that, but man, i just couldn't fuck with this Brother Ali type shit, i just couldn't


----------



## Honzou (Oct 30, 2012)

This had me in tears


----------



## Kameil (Oct 30, 2012)

Fuck with the homie. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiUmo56Ios0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 30, 2012)

Was hoping some of you could help me find some good hip hop. Looking for stuff along the lines of Lupe Fiasco (Think "Bitch Bad"), Kid Cudi, etc. Anyone who keeps the "Hey sluts I have money" to a bare minimum, ya know?


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2012)

hmm

there's this one guy i came across the other day (think it was yesterday actually)
he's pretty relaxed and he has a nice vibe and lyrics


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]GcGOoMGa5xM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]SmfzF6cHs5E[/YOUTUBE]




there's also xv who catches the lupe comparisons alot and he isn't bad at all, he has a good ear for production etc


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]889PL6Bd3PM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]cAp0zlbcMcs[/YOUTUBE]




i cant really say if this is what you were looking for though so if it's not, need more details


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 30, 2012)

Graeme said:


> Was hoping some of you could help me find some good hip hop. Looking for stuff along the lines of Lupe Fiasco (Think "Bitch Bad"), Kid Cudi, etc. Anyone who keeps the "Hey sluts I have money" to a bare minimum, ya know?



Kendrick Lamar

Because Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Parallax (Oct 30, 2012)

I got around to listening to good kid, mAAd city.

and uh I just don't see it.  Sorry guys I tried with every release of his and even saw him live.  But yeah he's just not my thing.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 30, 2012)

and what i mean is that I think it's a good album.  It's solid and well made and all that.  But I don't buy it being a classic or anything like that.  I felt Killer Mike's offering this year was superior.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 30, 2012)

That sig tho


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 30, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I got around to listening to good kid, mAAd city.
> 
> and uh I just don't see it.  Sorry guys I tried with every release of his and even saw him live.  But yeah he's just not my thing.



......

.................

We've failed


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 30, 2012)

So Kendrick and Cole were in the studio last night!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 30, 2012)

Hopefully Kendrick will raise the bar and inspire Cole.

I'm hoping for fire.


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 30, 2012)

New Kendrick Lamar "The Jig Is Up (Dump'n) [Prod. by J.Cole & Canei Finch]"



We still eating fam.



And he sold 242k in his first week. That's more than Cole did


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 30, 2012)

New Kendrick Prod. By Cole:

The Jig Is Up(Dump'n)



that food.

Edit - Ninja'ed


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 30, 2012)

Word.

Better feast now though, if we eating this good now, then  probably soon there's gonna some ramadan like period


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]uzeqHFT1tUs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Oct 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNtE7HHt2Ss[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iO-20ep6sUU&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sloan (Oct 31, 2012)

He went in on Jig is up.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8HMv58_elY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrZdnFL2aa4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ctB5drtuerQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sloan (Oct 31, 2012)

No one's fucking with Trip.


----------



## God (Oct 31, 2012)

that wack shit son.. 

[YOUTUBE]uvZHZNQdu8k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Honzou (Nov 1, 2012)

Don Trip


----------



## Bleach (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 1, 2012)

Did anyone else here ever listen to Rapsody's _The Idea of Beautiful _ ? I'd say it one of the best albums this year.


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]B2_sKaEnLsk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2012)

Cubey listened to A dream deferred yet? How does it hold up to his other works?


----------



## God (Nov 2, 2012)

shit was too nice
production on point, i dont need to mention lyrics
album was tight and cohesive, it was right
uhhh

i'd say better than great debater, dont know bout salvation (never heard it)
i like this as much as live from the tape deck


----------



## Tash (Nov 2, 2012)

*Halle Berry/Hallelujah*

Yea this Kendrick Lamar album is quality.

It felt mediocre as hell on the first listen, but holy growers batman!

Idk if it's better than Sect. 80 but this is good stuff.

EDIT: Seriously

i HATE Drake

but Poetic Justice?     

!


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 3, 2012)

Why do people dislike Drake. He is the leader of the new generation tbh, and he's went in on all his features this past year


----------



## God (Nov 3, 2012)

i dont necessarily get the hate, but i do agree he ushered in a wave of softness circa 09. Granted, softness beats out that crunk/snap/soulja boy/hurricane chris shit going on before that, but still: that overly honest, "why she dont be callin me, it make me insecure" rap gotta stop.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> Why do people dislike Drake. *He is the leader of the new generation tbh*, and he's went in on all his features this past year



:galaxyryoma
:kanyeryoma


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 3, 2012)

Mider T said:


> :galaxyryoma
> :kanyeryoma



You really can't deny it.

If you don't agree, name me the rapper who is


----------



## Tash (Nov 3, 2012)

Being the leader of the new generation (whatever that means) doesn't necessarily mean he's good.

Or that hip hop fans have to like him.

In any case who wants to talk about Drake, M.A.A.D. City is dope is the point.


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 3, 2012)

Cubey said:


> i dont necessarily get the hate, but i do agree he ushered in a wave of softness circa 09. Granted, softness beats out that crunk/snap/soulja boy/hurricane chris shit going on before that, but still: that overly honest, "why she dont be callin me, it make me insecure" rap gotta stop.



Truuuuuu. I get tired of the violence/bitches/gangsta music sometimes. Take Care was just so refreshing and different. He should do more songs like Lord Knows too. 

But he's destroyed everyone on all his features this year


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 3, 2012)

I like Drake. But I still #blamedrake


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 3, 2012)

Repped for Can Ox

that album got ridiculous play from me for years. Actually, it still does tbh.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 3, 2012)

Here's what i been up to as of lately if anyone's interested just dropped a new single. 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CandyCocaine (Nov 3, 2012)

New here.

Take Care is "in-your-feelings" music.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Nov 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eDZ961xhNEo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]eXvBjCO19QY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Nov 3, 2012)

T-Rex vs. Aye-Verb dropped. gonna peep and get back to you guys on this one.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFR_LPmXXNY&list=UUflIAeM03JFL9ml03LwYF-g&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 4, 2012)

Are they any other music projects anyone is looking forward to this finish this year.

The only one I can think of is Pac Div dropping something


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 5, 2012)

RZA's new movie has dope music in it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 5, 2012)

Was unimpressed with Rex/Verb.

Rex rappin' to the balcony where Puff/Bus was at, the whole time though, was pretty pathetic, lol.


----------



## God (Nov 5, 2012)

dick riders gon ride dick


----------



## KnightGhost (Nov 7, 2012)

Drake is good when he is not whining/crying about women all track long or trying to be dat overly honest sensitive guy in his raps. He can be pretty corny and tiring with that.


----------



## God (Nov 7, 2012)

anyone wanna put me on jay electronica?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 7, 2012)

_Bitch Don't Kill My Vibe_ feat. Lady Gaga


----------



## God (Nov 8, 2012)

that was good


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2012)

Cubey said:


> anyone wanna put me on jay electronica?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWc4DG1s53g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-BgsHqggo4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsEO6-IiG14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 8, 2012)

Diddy wrecked the ghost of christopher wallace track for me..mad shit talking..

I always skip that track when it comes on my playlist because it had diddy all over..I need to find a version without him because then I'd quite like it..


----------



## Vasco (Nov 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvGj2QCRAgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Nov 8, 2012)

-eternal sunshine track was pretty cool, but from what i'm hearing, he doesn't live up to the hype his stans hand him

-whole album was amazing. can you believe ny times tried saying dreams/nightmares >>>>> gkmc?


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 8, 2012)

Cubey said:


> -whole album was amazing. can you believe ny times tried saying dreams/nightmares >>>>> gkmc?



Well... its all the news that's fit to print right?

A few other Jay Electronica tacks:

[YOUTUBE]vrhFiY56lm4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]apeYmBy4VdQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]KX9WvOjKFuM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Nov 8, 2012)

Shark Skin said:


> Well... its all the news that's fit to print right?



yeah but you'd think they'd at least try to hide it even a LITTLE
it was just sad tbh


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 8, 2012)

Cubey said:


> -eternal sunshine track was pretty cool, but from what i'm hearing, he doesn't live up to the hype his stans hand him
> 
> -whole album was amazing. can you believe ny times tried saying dreams/nightmares >>>>> gkmc?



True, the album rides.

I'm just fucking deep with art of peer pressure at the minute.

lol at ny times, dreams/nightmare > gkmc


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone hear check out Sean Price- Mic Tyson?


----------



## Sloan (Nov 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JV9I52UQGuo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSol3D40GMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 10, 2012)

Blu on his day could hang with ANY legend, that was kind of weak from him honestly.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 11, 2012)

Rawkus 

[YOUTUBE]0bbT7WUW9sY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]LsM3csGV5T0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]fb-E_4RNmGE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 12, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> Anyone hear check out Sean Price- Mic Tyson?



Typical Sean Price album tbh. Just hard beats and hard rhymes. Nothing deeper than that. Sean Price is a good rapper, but I do get bored of his albums because there isn't much else to him. 

It is probably his best album though. So if you like him already, you'll like this.


----------



## God (Nov 12, 2012)

lmao gudda gudda


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 12, 2012)

You know I had to come through with that vulgar shit 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6DZwxsZ7fY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 13, 2012)

Joey Bada$$ feat Ab-Soul "Enter the Void"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SORIywwa6NA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 13, 2012)

Finally got around to listening Good Kid Maad City couple o times

Good shit indeed. Favorite tracks:
- Sherane 
- Art of Peer Pressure 
- MAAD City 
- Dying of Thirst (wish he did split this one and sing about me)
- Black Boy Fly (also why is this a bonus, should have been part of the original track list imo). 

Kendrick truly shines on tracks with a sparse/haunting beat. Only track I usually skip is Backseat Freestyle & sometimes bitch dont kill my vibe


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 13, 2012)

I like Sing About Me more than Dying of Thirst.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 13, 2012)

Bitch dont kill my vibe is one of his best tracks on this album.


----------



## God (Nov 13, 2012)

dislike that track, why its only PB that mentions Peer Pressure?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 13, 2012)

Truth be told, I love literally every song. I can't choose a favorite between Sherane/BDKMV/ArtofPP/MaaDCity/Compton/SingAboutMe/every other track


----------



## God (Nov 13, 2012)

indeed
that boy kdot


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 13, 2012)

Only songs I don't like are Compton and Real


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 13, 2012)

Real might be the weakest on the album along with Backseat Freestyle, but I still like both of them a lot.


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 14, 2012)

Did anyone cop Abel's album Trilogy

I lowkey think Valerie might be his greatest song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VauuBaTA5bU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm not buying it. It's dumb as fuck for him to just re-release something he gave for free less than a year ago.


----------



## God (Nov 14, 2012)

I liked Real and I loved Backseat 

I still think BDKMV was the weakest track


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]L30Rz1f0LaI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 14, 2012)

Everybody sleeping on the song Good Kid.

That song soooo fire.


----------



## God (Nov 14, 2012)

i actually so-sign

maad city was awesome as well

what did yall think of the extended swimming pools? i didnt care for it, but the album version of the regular swimming pools was awesome if only for that instrumental sections towards the end


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 14, 2012)

Loved the entire album

Quality shit


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 14, 2012)

So many people hopped on swimming pools because of lolalcohol caused me to stop listening to it for a while. But now that I'm listening to it again, it's real nice. I wish he did more than 8 bars though on the verses. I want 16!!!!


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 14, 2012)

Extended Swimming Pools is so good. 

What's everyone's expectations for Born Sinner?


----------



## God (Nov 14, 2012)

> But what am I supposed to do
> When the topic is red or blue
> And you understand that I ain't
> But know I'm accustomed to
> ...



that's what i like to hear


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 14, 2012)

The quote I posted is still the best


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 14, 2012)

Who would in in a rap off

Kreayshawn or Lil B


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 14, 2012)

Lil B easily


----------



## Honzou (Nov 14, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> Did anyone cop Abel's album Trilogy
> 
> I lowkey think Valerie might be his greatest song
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VauuBaTA5bU[/YOUTUBE]



Valerie is the best song on the album. The album's been on repeat at my spot since it leaked. I stilled copped though just to support.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 14, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Who would in in a rap off
> 
> Kreayshawn or Lil B



What is this disrespect towards Lil B?

Lil B is the greatest to ever do it no lie.

If you disagree I'll have a wall of text to explain his greatness.

For now, I'll leave this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=corY-FZAZog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 14, 2012)

The Enemy > all of the new tracks.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Chocochip (Nov 14, 2012)

LIL B isn't about making serious music.

He makes a serious song for about 200 songs he makes to make fun of rap.

He literally drops around 800 songs a year.

To make that many videos, songs, etc, do you know what he's doing?

He's trolling like fuck. He just raps whatever the fuck comes to his head for five minutes and bam that's a song. So you have to listen to his songs like a freestyle and then you realize he is one of the funniest mother fuckers alive. He's looking at rap like a satirical sense.

Then he has those random songs where it bangs so hard because his freestyling is actually pretty good.

The reason he releases so many songs is because he tries to give many producers chances to get there music out to the public, from his good friends to nobodies reaching out on the internet so his stupid ass freestyle over is just for jokes while the reason you listen is for the beats.


So pretty much, he's a god towards producers, he brought Clams Casino to fame and many more producers getting good work now.

He also has only good messages for his listeners and that is don't be a drug dealer, don't gangbang, be a good human being, forgive and forget, love, be based, be happy you're alive.

The dude is the truth man. He's just making money off of being him, joking around, helping others, freestyling over beats to help producers, and sending a good message.

Then he has random songs where he actually shows he can rap.


TLDR

LIL B THE TRUTH DON'T HATE POSITIVITY SHALL CONSUME YOU CHECK MY SIG


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 14, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> The Enemy > all of the new tracks.



Imma go with this too.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 14, 2012)

Most definitely, he has some shit though that bumps. T-Shirts and Buddens is my favorite track by him.

#taskforce


----------



## EJ (Nov 15, 2012)

Man I hate the fact Lil B won this damn thread. You guys use to talk so much shit on him too smh


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2012)

Bro, if you read my wall of text, how could you honestly hate the man? He's just one of the nicest people on earth man.


----------



## Gain (Nov 15, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Lil B easily



Yup.

[YOUTUBE]bchHQ9Dtg4o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 15, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> What's everyone's expectations for Born Sinner?



Opposite of a winner.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 15, 2012)

Lil B must be protected.


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 15, 2012)

#ProtectLilb


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 15, 2012)

I love bad bitches that my fucking problem

And yeah I like to fuck I got a fucking problem


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## God (Nov 16, 2012)

cassidy 

game-level shot at attentionwhoring


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 16, 2012)

See all the flexxin meek is doing on social network?


----------



## God (Nov 16, 2012)

smh at these dudes man
grow up sons


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 16, 2012)

Bruh Chief Keef better at handling twitter fights


----------



## God (Nov 16, 2012)

what's funny is meek kinda suxks


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 16, 2012)

But ny times said Meek > Kdot


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 16, 2012)

I like Meek better than Big Sean tbh


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 16, 2012)

I                   don't.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 16, 2012)

>Meek Mill 
>NY Times
>NY

gamel with chips in a gif


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 16, 2012)

Yo, can people listen to this beat my friend made? He's really talented, I'm trying to convince him to produce more.

He's been producing for like a little over a year flat(self taught) and he makes shit like this.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Honzou (Nov 18, 2012)

Kanye did his thing
Rihanna Diamonds (remix) ft.Kanye West


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 19, 2012)

> 1. "Scared Now" feat. Meek Mill 2. "Ali Bomaye" feat. 2 Chainz and Rick Ross 3. "Jesus Piece" feat. Kanye West and Common 4. "Pray" feat. J. Cole and JMSN 5. "All That (Lady)" feat. Lil Wayne, Big Sean, Fabolous, & Jeremih 6. "Name Me King" feat. Pusha T 7. "See No Evil" feat. Kendrick Lamar and Tank 8. "Can't Get Right" feat. K. Roosevelt 9. "Heaven's Arms" 10. "Hallelujah" feat. Jamie Foxx 11. "Freedom" feat. Elijah Blake 12. "Celebration" feat. Chris Brown, Tyga, Wiz Khalifa, & Lil Wayne (Jesus Piece)



Man Games track listing has features on damn near every song.  I mean whats the point of having album if you gonna have everyone in the industry on it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 19, 2012)

Not to mention on every track he's Kirby and is gonna shape his rhymes to sound just like his featured artist.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone got a good voice? I want to ghost write for people because I write really ill verses, but I can't deliver with my voice.


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2012)

he's gonna bite, name-drop, cry or fellate

not interested any way you slice it


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 19, 2012)

Disappointing.  Its all good I am still bumping my Kendrick Heavy.


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 20, 2012)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Man Games track listing has features on damn near every song.  I mean whats the point of having album if you gonna have everyone in the industry on it.



Watch him get renegaded on damn near every song


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 20, 2012)

Anyone see that Cake Like Lady Gaga Video (O_O)


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 20, 2012)

I saw part of it.....is she twerking?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 20, 2012)

> T.I. continues this #TroubleTuesday series and for this week’s entry, he unveils the official artwork and tracklist for his upcoming album “Trouble Man: Heavy Is The Head”. The LP features Andre 3000, Lil Wayne, ASAP Rocky, Meek Mill, R.Kelly, Cee-Lo Green, Akon and Pink. It is set to hit stores on December 18th.
> 
> Check out the tracklist below.
> 
> ...



Looking forward for that 3K verse


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qCYabLy1ic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 20, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I saw part of it.....is she twerking?



She sure was.  Looking good as Hell Too.!


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2012)

link     get


----------



## Sloan (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## fireking77 (Nov 20, 2012)

Armor of Brutus


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah, Gaga could get it. Especially now. She's a lil thicker.


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2012)

LINK???


----------



## Honzou (Nov 20, 2012)

It's on WSHH


Game is so weak, I quit fucking with him after the Documentary. 

I wonder how long ago 3 Stacks recorded his verse to TI. I was reading somewhere that Big Boi couldn't even get him on his album.


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2012)

.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 20, 2012)

I always get the vibe that Big Boi is jealous as fuck of Dre.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Nov 20, 2012)

BasedWorld we making history- Lil B

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWazciew_ew&feature=results_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 21, 2012)

Probably only 1 or 2 songs I would listen to again on good kid, m.A.A.d city. I can understand why KL and this album has generated the hype, but it didn't do _anything_ for me, at all.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 21, 2012)

Must be because you're from the underworld


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2012)

and you got skullfucked recently


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 21, 2012)

This song is straight fire. Joe Budden feat. Ab-Soul

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BO7-zPv-82c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 21, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Must be because you're from the underworld





Cubey said:


> and you got skullfucked recently



 I'll take it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 21, 2012)

Tash said:


> How              ?



idk, he always seems bothered when people ask him about Andre. Well not always, but enough that it seems noticeable sometimes.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 21, 2012)

It's because most people say Andre > Big Boi when both are =. Big Boi went harder on a lot of songs.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 22, 2012)

I fuck with big boi, his last album was slept on..I'm eagerly waiting for this next joint he's got coming..


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbOyR13IV-g[/YOUTUBE]

Such a classic joint. I find this album to be my favorite Tupac album because it was shit out in seven days. Listened to the album three times in a row LoLing


----------



## Tash (Nov 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]pP7ZEJ_MN40[/YOUTUBE]

and then soulja boy found a place to belong


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 22, 2012)

New Joe Budden and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Fabolous


 mixtapes were both good.

I wasn't so impressed with the new Fashawn mixtape. Honestly, most of his stuff after Boy Meets World hasn't been great. His features have, but not his mixtapes so much. Higher Learning 2 was pretty good, but still had too much filler. His beats selection isn't great atm either.


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 22, 2012)

Tash said:


> [YOUTUBE]pP7ZEJ_MN40[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> and then soulja boy found a place to belong



I didn't think it was gonna be good but Soulja Boy was funny


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xWvWDu6IAyY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Nov 22, 2012)

G.O.A.T. said:


> I wasn't so impressed with the new Fashawn mixtape. Honestly, most of his stuff after Boy Meets World hasn't been great. His features have, but not his mixtapes so much. Higher Learning 2 was pretty good, but still had too much filler. His beats selection isn't great atm either.


I agree.  Boy Meets World was great, I just want another album from him.


----------



## Tash (Nov 22, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> I didn't think it was gonna be good but Soulja Boy was funny



I was only partially joking.

If Soulja Boy has to exist as a reality of this world

Then there is _clearly_ no more appropriate way for him to live out his life than acting out tongue in cheek hip hop parodies.

This is literally his lifes calling right now


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 23, 2012)

Tash said:


> I was only partially joking.
> 
> If Soulja Boy has to exist as a reality of this world
> 
> ...



Soulja boy in his prime though > > > >

Everybody was doing his dances


----------



## fireking77 (Nov 23, 2012)

More J cole


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 23, 2012)

Im really liking these pro era kids

shits good listening


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 24, 2012)

Popped a molly I'm sweatin'! Whoop!


----------



## God (Nov 24, 2012)

lol first time, mike?


----------



## ItEndsHere (Nov 24, 2012)

Cool, a Hip-Hop thread.


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 24, 2012)

I need some new music to listen to .

Any suggestions?


----------



## God (Nov 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]AL5dt0r2Lto[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]DSPjbvHvacA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 24, 2012)

Cubey said:


> lol first time, mike?



That song is so damn catchy.


----------



## God (Nov 24, 2012)

oh i thought you said YOU took ecstasy


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 24, 2012)

Hell no lol. It's a line from the song


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 25, 2012)

Yo, can you guyz checkout my 2nd mixtape and let me know what you think. Im going to drop a studio mixtape this winter so I would really appreciate feedback.


----------



## αce (Nov 25, 2012)

get rich or die tryin is actually really good
the production is amazing. honestly the production on this is better than on the blueprint

if the lyrics matched up though we'd have a comparison


----------



## LayZ (Nov 25, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> get rich or die tryin is actually really good
> the production is amazing. honestly the production on this is better than on the blueprint
> 
> if the lyrics matched up though we'd have a comparison


It had great hooks too.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Tash (Nov 26, 2012)

Don't let yourself be trapped, you have alternatives!


----------



## Honzou (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been bumping that new Joe Budden lately'A loose quarter'. Fabolous''Soul Tape 2' isn't too shabby either.

That Trinidad James is addictive.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2012)

Trinidad blew up in a fucking week that shit is wild man.


----------



## God (Nov 26, 2012)

2k gotten.


----------



## God (Nov 26, 2012)

one for kdot


----------



## God (Nov 26, 2012)

one for pac


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 26, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

